# Shanling UP5 - Our new flagship portable Bluetooth DAC/AMP



## Shanling

*Introducing Shanling UP5*

New flagship model of our portable Bluetooth DAC/AMP line. Building upon our popular UP4, but with a few key improvements, making it not only a better Bluetooth device, but also a better USB DAC/AMP.

New Bluetooth chip Qualcomm QCC5120
Upgraded to ESS Sabre ES9219C DAC/AMPs
Three outputs – 2.5mm, 3.5mm and 4.4mm
Small OLED screens for easy access to settings and playback information
XMOS USB input, allowing UP5 to function as a proper USB DAC/AMP
MQA Support
Car mode
*MSRP 179 USD/Euro*




DAC/AMP: 2X ESS Sabre ES9219C
Outputs: 3.5mm Single ended, 2.5mm & 4.4mm Balanced
Bluetooth Chip: Qualcomm QCC5120
Bluetooth version: 5.0
Bluetooth codec: LDAC, LHDC, aptX HD, aptX LL, aptX, AAC, SBC
Output power:

Single ended, single DAC – 90 mW@32ohm
Single ended, dual DAC – 112 mW@32ohm
Balanced – 240 mW@32ohm
Battery life: Up to 15 hours (Single ended, Single DAC) / Up to 11 hours (Balanced)
Battery: 680 mAh
Size: 68 x 39 x 14.5mm
Weight: 50g


----------



## wwyjoe

Looks good! When is this available?


----------



## Muddy Walter

Not a huge increase in power output for single ended dual-dac over the UP4 - 112mW against 91mW.
Battery capacity slightly better at 680mAh against 550mAh.
I, for one, will wait for user reviews and then the inevitable firmware update/s before trying.


----------



## Shanling

Muddy Walter said:


> Not a huge increase in power output for single ended dual-dac over the UP4 - 112mW against 91mW.
> Battery capacity slightly better at 680mAh against 550mAh.
> I, for one, will wait for user reviews and then the inevitable firmware update/s before trying.


It's using pretty much the same amplifier, so there is not much what we can do with the power output.


----------



## leviathan2210

Wow, I figured it would be larger since it also has a 4.4mm output


----------



## holsen (Jun 13, 2021)

Shanling said:


> It's using pretty much the same amplifier, so there is not much what we can do with the power output.


Yes but it's using the ESS 9219C DACs which are the same as used in the M3X which has blown me away by how good it is for an "Entry Level"  DAP.   Shanling has done such a good job getting the tuning and Amp circuit right that honestly my Lotoo PAW 6000 isn't that much of an upgrade over it despite its almost 4 X price hike.    That's enough for me to put the UP in my car and the UP5 in my travel bag!
@Shanling I'll repeat the previous question: when shall we expect this to be released and available?   Looks like I'll be picking up the M6 21 Pro too.


----------



## radambe

Finally a small, portable bluetooth receiver with 4.4mm!  Please add a graphic EQ!


----------



## Shanling

holsen said:


> Yes but it's using the ESS 9219C DACs which are the same as used in the M3X which has blown me away by how good it is for an "Entry Level"  DAP.   Shanling has done such a good job getting the tuning and Amp circuit right that honestly my Lotoo PAW 6000 isn't that much of an upgrade over it despite its almost 4 X price hike.    That's enough for me to put the UP in my car and the UP5 in my travel bag!
> @Shanling I'll repeat the previous question: when shall we expect this to be released and available?   Looks like I'll be picking up the M6 21 Pro too.



Not exactly sure on the release date, will post once it's settled.


----------



## Kiats

@Shanling: 2 questions: (1) will MQA be available on release or will it be one of those things where we have to wait for MQA to be implemented, as was the case with the M8 and M30? (2) will this be usable as a USB DAC/amp from our mobile devices or Apple iDevices?

Thanks!


----------



## Shanling

Kiats said:


> @Shanling: 2 questions: (1) will MQA be available on release or will it be one of those things where we have to wait for MQA to be implemented, as was the case with the M8 and M30? (2) will this be usable as a USB DAC/amp from our mobile devices or Apple iDevices?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Will see how will be exact timing, but most likely will be added with firmware update.

2. Can be used with Androids. iOS is not something we test for UP5.


----------



## Kiats

Shanling said:


> 1. Will see how will be exact timing, but most likely will be added with firmware update.
> 
> 2. Can be used with Androids. iOS is not something we test for UP5.



Haha! You guys really should! Please ask the team to do so?


----------



## ej8989

I buy genuine shanling products from this store (see attached) and they're selling UP5 with lightning connector?


----------



## Shanling (Jun 16, 2021)

ej8989 said:


> I buy genuine shanling products from this store (see attached) and they're selling UP5 with lightning connector?


That's not our official dealer.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

@Shanling 

Question : When using it as a USB DAC/AMP, does it use power from the Internal Battery, or does it switch to drawing power from the connected USB Device ?


----------



## Shanling

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> @Shanling
> 
> Question : When using it as a USB DAC/AMP, does it use power from the Internal Battery, or does it switch to drawing power from the connected USB Device ?


It runs on battery. But it can be set to either charge or not charge when used as USB DAC.


----------



## prbda

@Shanling 
So if I understand correctly, if charging is turned off while being used as USB DAC, then battery will eventually die and device won't work until charged again?


----------



## Ace Bee

prbda said:


> @Shanling
> So if I understand correctly, if charging is turned off while being used as USB DAC, then battery will eventually die and device won't work until charged again?


If the battery charged already, then that charge should remain.


----------



## prbda

Ok, this seems to be the opposite to what @Shanling just said


----------



## Ace Bee

prbda said:


> Ok, this seems to be the opposite to what @Shanling just said


Oh wait...you're right! That should not be, though!


----------



## prbda (Jun 16, 2021)

Indeed, I would love to be able to use it as USB DAC without exploiting the battery. And I would be doing this a lot, so if it's not possible, it might be a deal breaker for me.
Which is sad, because other than that the device looks like exactly what I need right now. (assuming it will sound good of course  )

@Shanling Is there even a remote chance that such a feature could be implemented on firmware level?


----------



## Def1side

Does it have microphone, for calls?


----------



## Ab10 (Jun 16, 2021)

It is basically Shanling M3X without DAP function....Love to get one if it available in my country.
Personal import Ban in my country from neighbor.


----------



## Shanling

prbda said:


> @Shanling
> So if I understand correctly, if charging is turned off while being used as USB DAC, then battery will eventually die and device won't work until charged again?





prbda said:


> Indeed, I would love to be able to use it as USB DAC without exploiting the battery. And I would be doing this a lot, so if it's not possible, it might be a deal breaker for me.
> Which is sad, because other than that the device looks like exactly what I need right now. (assuming it will sound good of course  )
> 
> @Shanling Is there even a remote chance that such a feature could be implemented on firmware level?



I'm not exactly sure what set up are you looking for.

UP5 has two options:
- Charging On, UP5 runs on battery and battery keeps recharging while being used as USB DAC.
- Charging Off, UP5 runs on battery and is not charging. So yes, it will in the end run to zero.

If you want USB DAC that is not using battery, I would recommend to get UA2. And then get UP4 for Bluetooth. You end up at the similar price and sound quality as UP5.



Def1side said:


> Does it have microphone, for calls?


Yes, there is build-in microphone for calls.


----------



## killaHz

Huh. I had been super tempted by the M3x, but it would be a lot better for me to use something like this with my phone instead. Same basic output circuit as the M3X, I guess.

How well does the current output stack up to the task of driving low-impedance planars?


----------



## tjm6983

Looking forward to the UP5 release. Love the UP4 for workouts and will use one for home and one for the road. I pair the UP4 with a modest Soundmagic E11 and the combo has been indestructible as far as being impervious to sweat. And the sound quality for such an inexpensive setup is surprisingly good. Hopefully, the UP5 is equally workout worthy.

Also have the M8, which goes great with my Noble K10s, so I’m a big Shanling fan.


----------



## Nealz

Shanling said:


> Not exactly sure on the release date, will post once it's settled.


@Shanling I bought a brand new Shanling UP4 from your authorized distributor in Bangladesh: Gears for Ears. The first one had a cosmetic defect so the retailer arranged a replacement for me as I have 1 year official warranty. But the next two boxes they opened for me had even worse cosmetic defects. They gave me a unit as a replacement which has its color off at the bottom and there's a dent in the plastic bottom chin.

Even though I love the audio quality and battery life of my UP4, I am extremely disappointed in your quality control. How can you sell these units which have such bad cosmetic defects? I really hope you can provide a solution for me as I am feeling like I have just wasted my 90 dollars.


----------



## holsen

Nealz said:


> @Shanling I bought a brand new Shanling UP4 from your authorized distributor in Bangladesh: Gears for Ears. The first one had a cosmetic defect so the retailer arranged a replacement for me as I have 1 year official warranty. But the next two boxes they opened for me had even worse cosmetic defects. They gave me a unit as a replacement which has its color off at the bottom and there's a dent in the plastic bottom chin.
> 
> Even though I love the audio quality and battery life of my UP4, I am extremely disappointed in your quality control. How can you sell these units which have such bad cosmetic defects? I really hope you can provide a solution for me as I am feeling like I have just wasted my 90 dollars.


Interesting> Sounds like there must have been a funky batch go to Bangledesh.  I've had UP2 M5s and MX3 so far and they've all been flawless.


----------



## Nealz

holsen said:


> Interesting> Sounds like there must have been a funky batch go to Bangledesh.  I've had UP2 M5s and MX3 so far and they've all been flawless.


Yes the retailer told me the same thing, that probably their whole batch is defective. But I'm the sufferer at the end of the day cause I'm not even getting a replacement or my money back even though they are providing a 1 year so called official warranty.


----------



## holsen

Nealz said:


> Yes the retailer told me the same thing, that probably their whole batch is defective. But I'm the sufferer at the end of the day cause I'm not even getting a replacement or my money back even though they are providing a 1 year so called official warranty.


Hope shanling reads and intercedes for you.   Why don't you send them a PM and tell them the whole story.  They'll see the discussion started here and can follow up with you privaely.  That's probably the most "pro" way to go about it.


----------



## Shanling (Jun 17, 2021)

killaHz said:


> Huh. I had been super tempted by the M3x, but it would be a lot better for me to use something like this with my phone instead. Same basic output circuit as the M3X, I guess.
> 
> How well does the current output stack up to the task of driving low-impedance planars?


In balanced output UP5 can do 240mw@32 ohm.  If that will be enough or not can vary from headphones to headphones and also your preferences.



Nealz said:


> @Shanling I bought a brand new Shanling UP4 from your authorized distributor in Bangladesh: Gears for Ears. The first one had a cosmetic defect so the retailer arranged a replacement for me as I have 1 year official warranty. But the next two boxes they opened for me had even worse cosmetic defects. They gave me a unit as a replacement which has its color off at the bottom and there's a dent in the plastic bottom chin.
> 
> Even though I love the audio quality and battery life of my UP4, I am extremely disappointed in your quality control. How can you sell these units which have such bad cosmetic defects? I really hope you can provide a solution for me as I am feeling like I have just wasted my 90 dollars.


I'm sorry to hear this. But not sure why you posting about it in UP5 thread?

Please email me some details to Frankie@shanling.com


----------



## okocha

This device comes with MQA 16X decoding or rendering and Line Out function?


----------



## Shanling

okocha said:


> This device comes with MQA 16X decoding or rendering and Line Out function?


If used with MQA capable software (for most people that's just Tidal), it can do 16x MQA (8X hardware on UP5, 2X in software on the computer).
No line out.


----------



## Kiats

Shanling said:


> If used with MQA capable software (for most people that's just Tidal), it can do 16x MQA (8X hardware on UP5, 2X in software on the computer).
> No line out.


Interesting. will definitely demo it with iDevices just to see it will work. Sounds promising.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Does the UP5 have Next Track function ?


----------



## Shanling

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Does the UP5 have Next Track function ?


Not sure what exactly you mean by this?
UP5 has basic playback control (play/pause, previous, next) on the button on left side.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Does the UP5 have Overcharge Protection?

Can I charge the UP5 while it being used? Will it Charge FAST Enough while using LDAC?


----------



## Shanling

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Does the UP5 have Overcharge Protection?
> 
> Can I charge the UP5 while it being used? Will it Charge FAST Enough while using LDAC?



Yes, you can use UP5 while being charged and it charges fast enough even when using LDAC.

For prolonged use on charger/as USB DAC, we recommend to turn off the charging.


----------



## Tex Irie

@Shanling will this be available anytime soon in the US @MusicTeck?


----------



## Shanling

Tex Irie said:


> @Shanling will this be available anytime soon in the US @MusicTeck?


Not released to international market yet. You can also send email to Musicteck, showing your interest into UP5.


----------



## LuckyPantsu

Are you going to sell cases with clips to wear UP5 on the t-shirt? Or it's too heavy for that?


----------



## Tex Irie

Shanling said:


> Not released to international market yet. You can also send email to Musicteck, showing your interest into UP5.


@Shanling thank you very much. The UP5 would be very convenient and desirable. I will reach out to @MusicTeck to let them know there is interest in having this product available for purchase in the US.


----------



## Shanling

LuckyPantsu said:


> Are you going to sell cases with clips to wear UP5 on the t-shirt? Or it's too heavy for that?


UP5 actually comes with a leather case in the box.

Same design of case as our UP4 case, so it can be put on like strap or belt, not really on tshirt.


----------



## Ace Bee (Jun 23, 2021)

Shanling said:


> UP5 actually comes with a leather case in the box.
> 
> Same design of case as our UP4 case, so it can be put on like strap or belt, not really on tshirt.


That's...not really practical if I want to attend a call on the go. You should consider putting a plastic clip case like the one comes with UP4


----------



## Muddy Walter

Ace Bee said:


> That's...not really practical if I want to attend a call on the go. You should ocnsider putting a plastic clip case like the one comes with UP4


Agree. The plastic clips on the UP4 are extremely useful.


----------



## SGarfinkle

Shanling said:


> UP5 actually comes with a leather case in the box.
> 
> Same design of case as our UP4 case, so it can be put on like strap or belt, not really on tshirt.


I agree with the others - although the leather case is great for putting in your pocket, it's worse than useless if you plan to use the microphone or to look at the display. If I had to choose just one, I'd rather the plastic - though for $179, it seems reasonable to ask for both.  

Also, though I agree the power output isn't enough to make me jump from the up4 to up5, I'm hoping the new chipset removes the 44.1 kHz restriction on the USB input!


----------



## Ab10

Does this product has the "Charge OFF" by the LCD display? Assuming intended use of 'MQA' for Tidal using Phone > UP5 with quick USB charge Off feature.


----------



## Shanling

SGarfinkle said:


> I agree with the others - although the leather case is great for putting in your pocket, it's worse than useless if you plan to use the microphone or to look at the display. If I had to choose just one, I'd rather the plastic - though for $179, it seems reasonable to ask for both.
> 
> Also, though I agree the power output isn't enough to make me jump from the up4 to up5, I'm hoping the new chipset removes the 44.1 kHz restriction on the USB input!


With Xmos on USB, it can do 32/384 and DS256.


Ab10 said:


> Does this product has the "Charge OFF" by the LCD display? Assuming intended use of 'MQA' for Tidal using Phone > UP5 with quick USB charge Off feature.


Charging can be turned off directly on the UP5, thanks to the screen you will now have access to few more settings.


----------



## ej8989

Just got the UP5. Still testing them out. 

Immediate noticeable flaw: The play/pause button on the left is so flush that the feedback is non-existent. Is this by design, or my unit has a broken button?


----------



## SGarfinkle

ej8989 said:


> Just got the UP5. Still testing them out.
> 
> Immediate noticeable flaw: The play/pause button on the left is so flush that the feedback is non-existent. Is this by design, or my unit has a broken button?


Noooooooo! The only reason I gave up my btr5 for the up4 was because of the crappy ergonomics of the btr5 (mainly the crap volume controls).  Tell me that the UP5 isn't harder to use than the UP4!!


----------



## ej8989

SGarfinkle said:


> Noooooooo! The only reason I gave up my btr5 for the up4 was because of the crappy ergonomics of the btr5 (mainly the crap volume controls).  Tell me that the UP5 isn't harder to use than the UP4!!


The volume knob is as crisp as usual (like the UP4) but the button on the left which is meant for play/pause is so flush and feedback doesn't exist. I think this is by design because the leather case also has a flat button. (see photo attached)


----------



## SGarfinkle (Jun 24, 2021)

ej8989 said:


> The volume knob is as crisp as usual (like the UP4) but the button on the left which is meant for play/pause is so flush and feedback doesn't exist. I think this is by design because the leather case also has a flat button. (see photo attached)


Right, 'cause who needs to operate their unit one-handed without looking at it - especially if it means that you can have a nifty "leather" case that fits on your belt. Where you can only use the unit one-handed without looking at it. Oh. Wait. Hmmm.

Seriously, someone needs to buy these people a book about "design thinking,"


----------



## Cheradenine (Jun 24, 2021)

Lots of impressive specifications but no way to securely attach it to clothing. Sounds petty but it really does make a difference, seems a shame to make a great device and and someone choose something else because of a clip.
Just noticed it comes with a case, will see how that turns out though a good clip would be better.


----------



## ej8989

SGarfinkle said:


> Right, 'cause who needs to operate their unit one-handed without looking at it - especially if it means that you can have a nifty "leather" case that fits on your belt. Where you can only use the unit one-handed without looking at it. Oh. Wait. Hmmm.
> 
> Seriously, someone needs to buy these people a book about "design thinking,"


This is the only flaw I've observed so far. Audio is a direct upgrade from the UP4 it now sounds like a desktop DAC.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Thats annoying, I tend to skip tracks. I hope its just one unit issue because that'd be a deal-breaker for me at least.


----------



## wwyjoe

In UP5 settings, what's DAC "S" or "D"?


----------



## Shanling

wwyjoe said:


> In UP5 settings, what's DAC "S" or "D"?


Single and Dual DAC, affecting playback through 3.5mm Output.


----------



## Shanling

ej8989 said:


> Just got the UP5. Still testing them out.
> 
> Immediate noticeable flaw: The play/pause button on the left is so flush that the feedback is non-existent. Is this by design, or my unit has a broken button?


If you are getting no feedback/click from play/pause button, it's most likely some hardware issue on your unit. Please reach out to your seller for warranty.


----------



## ej8989

Shanling said:


> If you are getting no feedback/click from play/pause button, it's most likely some hardware issue on your unit. Please reach out to your seller for warranty.


I returned my unit. Will wait for feedback on other units so I can re-order if it's just an isolated issue.


----------



## Strifeff7

@Shanling Hello does this support audio out via usb?
I want to use this as a bluetooth receiver for my dac,
thank you, 🙏


----------



## Shanling

Strifeff7 said:


> @Shanling Hello does this support audio out via usb?
> I want to use this as a bluetooth receiver for my dac,
> thank you, 🙏


No, there is no such function on UP5. You can get one of our MTouch players for this function, like M0 or Q1.


----------



## mico1964

Mine was delivered today.

The Play button just protrudes from the surface of the case (less than 1mm), but when you press it the tactile and acoustic (click) feedback are the same as those of the multifunction button combined with the volume wheel.


----------



## PhonoPhi

I now use Fiio BTR5 (and BTR3K) and Shanling UA2 (both do many things great, and some - not), so I am wondering whether UP5 can serve as a meaningful upgrade.

So few questions regarding this are:

1) How does the sound/rendering compare to BTR5 and UA2 in a DAC mode? Specifically, does it do treble gentler and mids fuller like UA2?

2) Would it be any difference compared to BTR5 in a BT mode?

3) How long can UP5 operate balanced in a DAC mode without charging?


----------



## Shanling

PhonoPhi said:


> I now use Fiio BTR5 (and BTR3K) and Shanling UA2 (both do many things great, and some - not), so I am wondering whether UP5 can serve as a meaningful upgrade.
> 
> So few questions regarding this are:
> 
> ...



1) UA2 is using very different analog circuit, not something that can be replicated on UP5.

2) While they are using similar DAC/AMP, there are always differences in sound.

3) I don't think we have any measurement for this yet.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Shanling said:


> 1) UA2 is using very different analog circuit, not something that can be replicated on UP5.
> 
> 2) While they are using similar DAC/AMP, there are always differences in sound.
> 
> 3) I don't think we have any measurement for this yet.


Thank you for your answer.

Please let us know about these measurements, since the DAC mode is commonly used, and this number is important.

It would be great to know how you see/feel/present the difference in sound of UP5 - after all it is all about the difference in sound (an alternative point of view in the science forum that all DACs must be transparent and thus should sound the same )


----------



## Ab10 (Jun 30, 2021)

UP5 owners, please post your product pictures - Screen Function / Ports / Any lights - Real Pictures Please...
Getting your MQA unfolded at UAPP....Like Tidal + UAAP + UP5 (via USB) = Pictures. etc etc


----------



## ClieOS

Can't get MQA to work so far.


----------



## Strifeff7

ClieOS said:


> Can't get MQA to work so far.


Sound comparison vs btr5 please,
thank you, 🙏


----------



## ClieOS

Strifeff7 said:


> Sound comparison vs btr5 please,
> thank you, 🙏



First impression on UP5 is a bright, hollow and echoey sound, which I suspected is caused by unstable firmware. At this point I think the firmware is not polished enough to be judged on. I'll wait for firmware update before taking any serious listening.


----------



## Jwin

Shanling said:


> Single and Dual DAC, affecting playback through 3.5mm Output.



Does it means the dual and single mode setting only affect the 3.5mm unbalanced? And the 4.4mm and 2.5mm are always in dual DAC so the setting is not relevant?
Because when I'm listening through 4.4mm output and switch to D setting, the songs all sounds like mono recordings, so narrow!
Is this a glitch?


----------



## Shanling

Jwin said:


> Does it means the dual and single mode setting only affect the 3.5mm unbalanced? And the 4.4mm and 2.5mm are always in dual DAC so the setting is not relevant?
> Because when I'm listening through 4.4mm output and switch to D setting, the songs all sounds like mono recordings, so narrow!
> Is this a glitch?


Dual DAC setting should be affecting just a 3.5mm output.

I will check with software team on this. I know we should have firmware update coming soon.


----------



## Ab10

ClieOS said:


> Can't get MQA to work so far.



Ohh No.....I'm only interested to buy this product over my BTR5 is the MQA capabilities for Tidal via UAPP - This will be my first MQA DAC, Don't want to invest in any premium dongle.....Also looks like the recent Tidal Native App in Andriod Recognize MQA certified DAC and Bypassing the Andriod Sound Stack.


----------



## Shanling

*Firmware Update for UP5 now Available V1.5.6*

*Download from Google Drive*

UP5 V1.5.6 Update list:

Added charging indication when charging UP5 while powered off.
Improved performance while using USB input.
Fixed issue causing volume changes when switching from Bluetooth to USB.
Fixed issue causing muted output.
Fixed charging issue when used at too low battery level.
Adjusted low battery warning.
XMOS Update (not available over OTA)
Other fixes


----------



## Shanling

ClieOS said:


> Can't get MQA to work so far.





Ab10 said:


> Ohh No.....I'm only interested to buy this product over my BTR5 is the MQA capabilities for Tidal via UAPP - This will be my first MQA DAC, Don't want to invest in any premium dongle.....Also looks like the recent Tidal Native App in Andriod Recognize MQA certified DAC and Bypassing the Andriod Sound Stack.



MQA support not yet available, will be added through firmware update later.


----------



## brazy001

Ok. Just got mine today and have updated the firmware so the timing was good. 

On My listen before upgrade I didn't get the bright echoey sound like has been mentioned above. I remember having a similar problem with DACs plugged into the PC sounding different and found it was some baked in audio software program adding some kind of reverb... I digress. 

I understand another post re non-tactile button click of play button. It works fine but it's noticeable compared to the very 'clicky' wheel button. 

Compared to ibasso dc04 I use for wired it is noticeably fuller (warmer?). This is apparent to me using Spotify so am not running lossless. This is also wired dc04 vs LDAC UP5. 

I will probably need to compare to ua2. I am interested in shanling comment above re different because analogue circuitry? 
From memory the ua2 is also on the organic side of presentation. Of course keeping in mind different purposes with Bluetooth. 

Form factor is top notch, display reminds me exactly of the btr5, menu easy to navigate. 

On my only try I couldn't get USB to work and would stay connected through Bluetooth. Probably user error here. 

Adding pic as requested.


----------



## brazy001

Another pic with screen display:


----------



## Ace Bee

@Shanling  Does the UP4 plastic case fit the UP5?


----------



## ClieOS

Ace Bee said:


> @Shanling  Does the UP4 plastic case fit the UP5?


No


----------



## Shanling

Ace Bee said:


> @Shanling  Does the UP4 plastic case fit the UP5?


No, they are quite different in size.


----------



## Jwin

Shanling said:


> Dual DAC setting should be affecting just a 3.5mm output.
> 
> I will check with software team on this. I know we should have firmware update coming soon.


Seems like 1.5.6 is solving my problem!


----------



## brazy001

brazy001 said:


> Compared to ibasso dc04 I use for wired it is noticeably fuller (warmer?). This is apparent to me using Spotify so am not running lossless. This is also wired dc04 vs LDAC UP5.



Edit: after a couple hours of use, the difference I thought was apparent is not so much anymore. (Burn in? Or my psychoacoustic receptors are playing up now/before). 

After using it in the shop the soft play pause button is a bit annoying particularly to double tap to skip without physical feedback (particularly in the case). Only other physical quirk is that you can't spin the volume wheel to quickly as some Clicks won't register.


----------



## ClieOS

Just updated the firmware to 1.5.6. (and XMOS to 1.06) - everything seems to be in order now. The hollow, echoey sound is gone and it sings beautifully as it should. EQ works over LDAC just fine. Overall the impression with the new firmware so far is very positive.


----------



## ClieOS (Jul 2, 2021)

One minor complaint - the color and contrast of instruction section in the Shanling Control app is horrible (*good thing the actual setting section are fine).


----------



## YanaMJ

Hope MQA will come very very soon because I ordered it few days ago for this function in particular. Won't be happy without it.


----------



## brazy001

@Shanling I put my device on charge over night however it is still showing as empty and when plugged in is showing the charging animation? (Firmware is up to date). 

Shanling app also during low battery so it looks like it isn't charging.


----------



## ClieOS

brazy001 said:


> @Shanling I put my device on charge over night however it is still showing as empty and when plugged in is showing the charging animation? (Firmware is up to date).
> 
> Shanling app also during low battery so it looks like it isn't charging.



Have you tried changing to a different charger?


----------



## brazy001

ClieOS said:


> Have you tried changing to a different charger?


Yes on my 4th charger now, different cables including shanling provided one and through PC. This is the first time trying to charge it as I only received it yesterday 😞


----------



## ClieOS

brazy001 said:


> Yes on my 4th charger now, different cables including shanling provided one and through PC. This is the first time trying to charge it as I only received it yesterday 😞


Go to the setting and make sure charging is turned on in the setting. If it is already on, then you might have a lemon.


----------



## brazy001

ClieOS said:


> Go to the setting and make sure charging is turned on in the setting. If it is already on, then you might have a lemon.


Half hour ago I tested the charge option (which works - is doesn't show it's charging when 'off') but didn't help my problem when toggled back on. 

I will try and use it and see how many hours I get in the hope that the battery is charged but notification is just wrong


----------



## Strifeff7

Sound comparison vs BTR5 please,
is it an upgrade?
thank you so much,


----------



## ClieOS

Output impedance is excellent, measured and calculated to be around 0.8 ohm for all three output.


----------



## AverageEars (Jul 11, 2021)

*Shanling UP5 First Impressions, Audio Quality, and Comparison with the Fiio BTR5.

Preferences, Files & Gear:* I am not a DSD or MQA listener. Audio files on my Samsung S20+ are lossless ALAC and played through Poweramp. Most are 16bit, although some are 24bit. I can discern no difference between them. Headphones (IEMs) used with portable Bluetooth Amplifiers are the Fiio FH7 and FD5, connected via 2.5mm balanced input exclusively. I also own and use a Topping DX3 Pro with *Huh Duh Six Hunge-Os*. My non-headphone setup is a Gato DIA-250S paired with DALI EPICON 2 speakers connected via Tellurium Q silver cables.

*Shanling UP5 Firmware:* 1.5.6 (shipped version 1.5.5)
*Fiio BTR5 Firmware:* 2.1 (identical to 2.0)






*Impressions:* Really like the slightly larger size compared to the Fiio BTR5. We are moving in the right direction here. That said, I would encourage both Fiio and Shanling to consider an even slightly larger size still, purely for increased battery capacity.

While the provided leather case for the UP5 is appreciated and seemingly high-quality, I don't like that the belt loop strap on the back is permanently attached. My unit will always be in a pocket and as such, the loop (especially not being flush) is annoying. I prefer the pleather BTR5 case Fiio sells.

The play/pause button on the left side of the UP5 has the intended tactile click when pressed. Indeed, this button does not stick out far, but I find that design choice a smart one as it won't lead to the accidentally pausing of music.

The addition of the balanced 4.4 input is nice to have and see on the UP5. I am using this input with the Fiio FD5 as they come with interchangeable audio plugs.

Overall, I like the UP5's usability. The screen, menus, and wheel interface are all well thought out, designed, and executed. That said, I have no real preference here between the BTR5 and the UP5 in terms of tactile functionality. Both are great, easy to use and operate. Then again, I tend to be a 'set it and forget it' user of these 2 devices. I don't ever fiddle with volume or settings on the device itself once set up. I use my phone exclusively once the UP5 or BTR5 is powered up and connected.

Upgrading the firmware on the UP5 to 1.5.6 took multiple attempts as the first 3 times failed. Followed the steps in the .pdf exactly. Can't say why it worked on the third attempt, but all is fine.

No issues here with battery charging. The screen indicates so, and it is indeed charging...and now complete!

The Bluetooth connectivity and range also is excellent on the UP5 and on par with the BTR5 from my testing.

As the unit is brand new, I haven't yet tested and compared battery life and will likely edit this post in the coming weeks to reflect that information. The battery life on the BTR5 is more than sufficient, but if the UP5 is greater in this area, I would find that rather favourable.






*Sound:* To note, I only own the BTR5 so I can't compare the UP5 to Shanling's prior generation UP4. Also, a disclaimer. When writing about nuanced sound qualities in personal audio equipment, I'm mindful that we are dealing with subjective opinions. Hence, I try to avoid making strong, definitive statements unless the impression heard is overtly obvious. As an ardent reader of audio reviews and purchaser of suitable gear, I value quality writing and simple honesty the average reader or enthusiast can relate to. Thus, it should be stated that my aim is to actually listen to, and get lost in the music, rather than to obsessively focus entirely on the electronics playing it. To be clear, I am rather discerning about audio quality (I wouldn't be posting this if I wasn't) but not to the point of a clinical diagnosis. Most important though, is the fact that everyone hears and enjoys music rather differently. I like balanced sound. I am not a bass-head, nor am I overly treble sensitive. I increasingly find that detail retrieval and transparency across the entire frequency range is valued immensely. That said, I don't like anything too analytical. I enjoy the gear I own and use because it is both engaging and most importantly, entertaining.

To begin with, the UP5 and BTR5 were both initially listened to in Bluetooth mode using the LDAC codec, and as stated above, connected via balanced 2.5mm input exclusively. The albums sampled are listed below, along with their identifying genres. When immediately contrasted against the sound of the Fiio BTR5, the Shanling UP5 sounded, perhaps, a touch brighter. This was indeed noticeable on first listen, but not massively so. Like the BTR5, the UP5 sounds incredibly open, dynamic, and gorgeously detailed across the entire frequency range. Its background too is supremely inky black quiet bliss. I was immediately thrilled and pleased with what I was hearing from a fresh out of the box experience.

It's probably safe to assume at this stage that once more UP5 owners start to receive their units, the common sentiment is likely to be that the Shanling has a slightly different sound signature when compared to the Fiio BTR5. That said, after a few hours of using both units back and forth, I didn't hear a significant, discernable difference between them. Both units sound fundamentally exceptional and any audible differences are likely to be considered minor for all but the most discerning or pedantic of listeners. Overall, and through Bluetooth, I feel and hear the UP5 to be absolutely on par with the BTR5, which is great considering Fiio's achievements with their unit.

When switching to the USB input, like the BTR5, the Shanling UP5 sound gets a nice little boost in power and sonic depth or heft. Using the provided cable, my Samsung S20+ connects to both the UP5 and the BTR5 flawlessly. That said, I do like how the BTR5 has input priority in their app preferences. With the BTR5 if you're listening using Bluetooth and switch to USB, the BTR5 switches automatically. The Shagling UP5 lacks this particular functionality in their app at this time, and you have to disconnect the Bluetooth manually on your phone after connecting to USB to use that audio input. This definitely is not a deal-breaker by any means, but duly noted nonetheless.

Overall, when using either the UP5 or the BTR5 in USB mode, there does appear to be a subtle but noticeable increase in audio performance and quality. Here again, there doesn't readily appear to be a massive difference between either the UP5 or the BTR5 in this regard. In USB mode, the Shanling UP5 also has sufficient power to run the 300ohm HD600's to a reasonable listening level, just as the BTR5 does. However, as both units were purchased exclusively for their exceptional Bluetooth functionality, regardless of the headphones used, USB tethering isn't something that will see much usage here.

After about 6 hours now, I don't find that I am strongly preferring either the UP5 or the BTR5 over the other. This may change in the future as I spend further time with each. Both are brilliantly musical, effortless in their reproduction capabilities, and provide an abundance of enjoyable listening. For the time being, the Shanling UP5 paired with the Fiio FD5 will be used for at-home listening, and the Fiio BTR5 and their FH7s will be my dedicated on-the-go rig.

*Conclusion:* The UP5 Bluetooth Headphone Amplifier is a fantastic release from Shanling and can stand right next to the Fiio BTR5 with absolute confidence. The design, fit and finish are high quality and the user experience is just as polished. No doubt future firmware updates will sort out what bugs and operational features remain.

*Buying advice:* Aside from MQA listening or a determined need for a balanced 4.4 input, choosing either the Fiio BTR5 or Shanling's new UP5 will provide you with a high fidelity mobile listening experience that likely won't be surpassed for quite a long while. Again, neither device feels like a significant sonic upgrade over the other, with the exception of the aforementioned 4.4 input and MQA support. Apart from those specific features, both units sound equally exceptional to one another.

*Updated Impressions: **https://www.head-fi.org/threads/shanling-up5-our-new-flagship-portable-bluetooth-dac-amp.958177/post-16450068*

*Music listened to (Spotify links):*
Alvin Queen Trio - Night Train to Copenhagen (2021) [Hard Bop era Jazz]
Mr Bungle - The Raging Wrath of the Easter Bunny Demo (2020) [Heavy Rock/Metal]
Hiatus Kaiyote - Mood Valiant (2021) [R&B/Neo Soul]
Grigory Sokolov, Trevor Pinnock, Mahler Chamber Orchestra - Mozart & Rachmaninov Concertos (2017) [Classical]
The Roots - Do You Want More (1995/2021 Deluxe Release) [Classic Hip Hop]
Clap! Clap! - A Thousand Skies (2017) [African influenced Electronic]


----------



## Strifeff7 (Jul 5, 2021)

*deleted, wrong thread, sorry


----------



## brazy001

ClieOS said:


> You might have a lemon


Yes. Won't turn on at all now. Waiting to hear back from AliEx seller, hopefully Im not completely out of pocket for all this


----------



## AverageEars

Strifeff7 said:


> Most noticable different between my BTR5 and a portable dac is the bass slam,
> can you please try it with this song, does the UP5 offer a harder bass slam,
> thank you,



As stated in my earlier post, I find the UP5 and the BTR5 to be, essentially, on par with one another. Unfortunately, telling someone else that something has 'harder bass slam' isn't really helpful as that opinion would be *entirely* subjective. To that point, you might listen to both units as I have and disagree rather strongly with what I think. Hence, why I stay away from definitive statements about specific sonic qualities of personal audio equipment. I know this doesn't answer your question in the way you wanted, but as more users get ahold of the UP5, I'm sure one of them will be more than happy to tell you exactly what you want to hear


----------



## Shanling

ClieOS said:


> One minor complaint - the color and contrast of instruction section in the Shanling Control app is horrible (*good thing the actual setting section are fine).


Thanks for report.



brazy001 said:


> Yes on my 4th charger now, different cables including shanling provided one and through PC. This is the first time trying to charge it as I only received it yesterday 😞


Definitely reach out to your Chinese seller for warranty repair/replacement.


----------



## Strifeff7

AverageEars said:


> As stated in my earlier post, I find the UP5 and the BTR5 to be, essentially, on par with one another. Unfortunately, telling someone else that something has 'harder bass slam' isn't really helpful as that opinion would be *entirely* subjective. To that point, you might listen to both units as I have and disagree rather strongly with what I think. Hence, why I stay away from definitive statements about specific sonic qualities of personal audio equipment. I know this doesn't answer your question in the way you wanted, but as more users get ahold of the UP5, I'm sure one of them will be more than happy to tell you exactly what you want to hear


ok


----------



## ClieOS

My UP5 impression can be found here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...ing-up5-impression-added.906655/post-14951331


----------



## AverageEars

ClieOS said:


> My UP5 impression can be found here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...ing-up5-impression-added.906655/post-14951331


*Very* large size?! Huh. How do you figure? It's, at best, only marginally larger than the BTR5. While it is technically larger, the adjective 'very' doesn't seem accurate, at all. That said, to each their own. I, for one, find the size absolutely perfect with the BTR5 and the UP5.


----------



## ClieOS

AverageEars said:


> *Very* large size?! Huh. How do you figure? It's, at best, only marginally larger than the BTR5. While it is technically larger, the adjective 'very' doesn't seem accurate, at all. That said, to each their own. I, for one, find the size absolutely perfect with the BTR5 and the UP5.



If you read my impression on BTR5, I have already called it "...too big and heavy for an BT adapter....probably pushing the limit of what is considered portable". Given UPO5 is actually bigger than BTR5 and about 15% heavier (*yes, I weighed them both), I think calling it very large is, at least to me, _very _justifiable.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

ClieOS said:


> If you read my impression on BTR5, I have already called it "...too big and heavy for an BT adapter....probably pushing the limit of what is considered portable". Given UPO5 is actually bigger than BTR5 and about 15% heavier (*yes, I weighed them both), I think calling it very large is, at least to me, _very _justifiable.


When I first purchased the BTR5 (my first bluetooth DAC) I thought it was the perfect size/weight too. An year or two later got myself an XB10 which is smaller, lighter and easy to carry, that changed my mind.

I'm curious, between the UP4, UP5 & 5k which would be your pick? I like the XB10 but it's volume steps are unusable and battery could be better. SQ is not an issue, I have other transportable devices for serious listening.


----------



## YanaMJ

@Shanling any idea when the MQA feature will be implemented ? I bought UP5 for this function


----------



## AverageEars

I definitely did read, _"though it [the BTR5] is probably pushing the limit of what is considered portable among many BT adapter users."_

That statement certainly does begs the question of what "many BT adapter users" _actually_ think. "Probably" is purely speculative in nature.

I for one think there is nothing large about the BTR5 or the UP5. In fact, referencing the fantastic photo presented at the top of the post with all of the various BT units very neatly lined up, I find them all to be effectively _the same size_ and absolutely all of them, portable. The thought that someone might find any device in that photo to be even remotely - _not_ - portable is, certainly interesting. When factoring in what those devices are technically capable of, along with the size and weight of the average smartphone most of us carry around every day, any discussion of size and weight of an inconsequentially small BT headphone amp - to me at least - seems rather odd. Then again, to each their own. My BT devices are never connected to a laptop and are exclusively in a pocket all day where they are essentially both weightless and invisible.


----------



## ClieOS

Johnfg465vd said:


> I'm curious, between the UP4, UP5 & 5k which would be your pick? I like the XB10 but it's volume steps are unusable and battery could be better. SQ is not an issue, I have other transportable devices for serious listening.



Though I do try to rotate between the few BT adapters I have, it is actually a matter of fact that I used 5K the most these days because of its size, in combination of its excellent SQ and app support for a minimalistic yet highly capable setup on-the-go.


----------



## YanaMJ

Just received mine...sadly balanced 2.5 and 4.4 don't work. I only hear very very low volume in only one ear...😭😭😭  I tried with 2 different cables and 2 different headphones, same results...


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

UP5 Owners / @Shanling 

Can the UP5 be used as a *WIRED* USB Dongle (BT Off) to a Phone? I'm just curious


----------



## AverageEars (Jul 7, 2021)

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> UP5 Owners / @Shanling
> 
> Can the UP5 be used as a *WIRED* USB Dongle (BT Off) to a Phone? I'm just curious


Yes. I can confirm this functionality on a Samsung S20+.


----------



## Strifeff7

YanaMJ said:


> Just received mine...sadly balanced 2.5 and 4.4 don't work. I only hear very very low volume in only one ear...😭😭😭  I tried with 2 different cables and 2 different headphones, same results...


try to update the firmware,


----------



## Shanling

YanaMJ said:


> @Shanling any idea when the MQA feature will be implemented ? I bought UP5 for this function


Still in certification process.



YanaMJ said:


> Just received mine...sadly balanced 2.5 and 4.4 don't work. I only hear very very low volume in only one ear...😭😭😭  I tried with 2 different cables and 2 different headphones, same results...


Please try to update firmware. If it still do not work, please contact you seller for warranty repair/replacement.



TooPoorForHiFi said:


> UP5 Owners / @Shanling
> 
> Can the UP5 be used as a *WIRED* USB Dongle (BT Off) to a Phone? I'm just curious


Depending on the phone, but with most Android it should work.


----------



## YanaMJ

Shanling said:


> Please try to update firmware. If it still do not work, please contact you seller for warranty repair/repreplacement.


Firmware already  updated. First thing I've done before trying it.

I contacted my seller and he told me he contacts you. 

First Shanling device and I have a problem...😞😢

I'm living in France and my seller is in China, hope it won't be a problem


----------



## Shanling

YanaMJ said:


> Firmware already  updated. First thing I've done before trying it.
> 
> I contacted my seller and he told me he contacts you.
> 
> ...


You will most likely need to ship your UP5 back to China.


----------



## brazy001

@Shanling is there a known issue with the firmware and battery not charging?

 Mine won't turn on since running the battery empty, dispite showing a battery charging animation when on a charger. The AliExpress seller seems to believe there is a known error and fix by Bluetooth firmwate reset but won't accept that I cannot turn the device on in the first place.


----------



## YanaMJ

Shanling said:


> You will most likely need to ship your UP5 back to China.


I've tried an other time the balanced plugs and I can hear sound in both ears at very very low level, sound seems to become very louder around 45 but with noise and terrible distortion. Is there a chance it could be a firmware issue ?


----------



## Shanling

brazy001 said:


> @Shanling is there a known issue with the firmware and battery not charging?
> 
> Mine won't turn on since running the battery empty, dispite showing a battery charging animation when on a charger. The AliExpress seller seems to believe there is a known error and fix by Bluetooth firmwate reset but won't accept that I cannot turn the device on in the first place.


It was issue on the earlier firmware. If you updated to V1.5.6 it shouldn't happen again.



YanaMJ said:


> I've tried an other time the balanced plugs and I can hear sound in both ears at very very low level, sound seems to become very louder around 45 but with noise and terrible distortion. Is there a chance it could be a firmware issue ?


Not something we saw so far.


----------



## brazy001

Shanling said:


> It was issue on the earlier firmware. If you updated to V1.5.6 it shouldn't happen again.
> 
> 
> Not something we saw so far.


Interesting, it swas updated to 1.5.6 but maybe the issue is something else. Will return but keep an eye on this thread


----------



## YanaMJ

@Shanling Just notice single dac option with single ended produces no sound


----------



## Shanling

YanaMJ said:


> @Shanling Just notice single dac option with single ended produces no sound


Definitely contact seller for warranty.


----------



## gdwallasign

YanaMJ said:


> Just received mine...sadly balanced 2.5 and 4.4 don't work. I only hear very very low volume in only one ear...😭😭😭  I tried with 2 different cables and 2 different headphones, same results...


I had similar problem with up4. The plug was VERY tight and I need to push in the cable slightly harder than normal.


----------



## YanaMJ (Jul 8, 2021)

gdwallasign said:


> I had similar problem with up4. The plug was VERY tight and I need to push in the cable slightly harder than normal.


I've checked that and it's put at its maximum unfortunately but thanks for trying to help 🙏🏻


----------



## ClieOS

I faced similar 'no sound' issue (though it is no sound from all three output) and somehow fixed it by multiple restart as well as trying to alternate between BT and USB connection  Must have tried almost 10 times and then it just return back to normal by itself.


----------



## YanaMJ (Jul 9, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> I faced similar 'no sound' issue (though it is no sound from all three output) and somehow fixed it by multiple restart as well as trying to alternate between BT and USB connection  Must have tried almost 10 times and then it just return back to normal by itself.


Thanks. Gonna do this and maybe updated it again...it's worth a try but as there is also no sound with the single ended output when I switch to single dac I'm not very confident


----------



## SGarfinkle

> That said, I do like how the BTR5 has input priority in their app preferences. With the BTR5 if you're listening using Bluetooth
> and switch to USB, the BTR5 switches automatically.
I never noticed that feature, but it's brilliant! It solves the most annoying problem when I connect to both the phone and a laptop.

Shanling: Is there any chance your developers can/will implement a similar feature?


----------



## AverageEars (Jul 9, 2021)

As there's been some discussion relating to the size of portable Bluetooth Headphone Amplifiers, felt a comparison might be helpful. Samsung S20+ and the Shanling UP5.


----------



## AverageEars (Jul 11, 2021)

*Update*

Having spent a fair bit more time with both the UP5 and the BTR5, there are a few more considered observations. To note, both units have been listened to with Fiio FH7's connected via a balanced 2.5 cable. To start with, I have found the LDAC connection to be sufficiently stable on the UP5 without any notable dropouts, at least with my S20+. Battery life on the UP5 has been sufficient and without issue, but admittedly, I recharge it daily. As such, I don't have any hard data on if the stated battery life is accurate or better than the BTR5.

As for sound quality, as of now, I'd definitely say that while using Bluetooth (LDAC), the UP5 is capable of pulling out a bit more detail from music compared to the BTR5, particularly in the low end. Also, there appears to be _slightly_ more weight to the sub-bass in the UP5 as well. To be clear, this increase in finer details (the plucking of double bass strings, see track below) was noted while using Bluetooth (LDAC) on both devices. That said, when connecting both the UP5 and the BTR5 via their USB-C connectors, any differences in sound quality between the two units became notably harder to distinguish. This makes sense to me as it is readily known that the sound qualities of the Fiio BTR5 definitely get a boost with a wired connection.

Overall, at week 2, I definitely feel that when using these two devices in the mode they were initially intended, via Bluetooth, the UP5 is currently coming out on top for me. As the sound quality of the UP5 is seemingly consistent no matter how you use the device, wired or wireless, single-ended or balanced, I think this gives it an edge over the BTR5. That said, the BTR5 remains an absolutely exceptional device. In fact, right now, the BTR5 presents a more polished product due to the length of time it's been in the marketplace. However, once Shanling releases its inevitable firmware (and app) updates, I feel this gap will quickly slam shut.

Indeed, the UP5 continues to impress. There are obviously still some features to enable (MQA), bugs to squash and app options to develop (Bluetooth or wired connection priority), but for now, well-done Shanling. Your move Fiio.

*Comparison Track:*
Roy Hargrove - Strasbourg / St. Denis (Track 3, Earfood 2008) [Jazz]


----------



## chifihead

AverageEars said:


> As there's been some discussion relating to the size of portable Bluetooth Headphone Amplifiers, felt a comparison might be helpful. Samsung S20+ and the Shanling UP5.


Is that a launcher or always on display? 



AverageEars said:


> *Week 2 Update: *Have been spending a fair bit more time with both the UP5 and the BTR5 and have a few more observations. To note, both units have been listened to with Fiio FH7's connected via a balanced 2.5 cable. So, as of now, I'd definitely say that while using Bluetooth (LDAC), the UP5 is capable of pulling out a bit more detail from music compared to the BTR5, particularly in the low end. Also, there appears to be _slightly_ more weight to the sub-bass in the UP5 as well.
> 
> To be clear, this increase in finer details (the plucking of double bass strings, for example) was noted while using Bluetooth (LDAC) on both devices. That said, when connecting both the UP5 and the BTR5 via their USB-C connectors, any differences in sound quality between the two units became notably harder to distinguish. This makes sense to me as it is readily known that the sound qualities of the Fiio BTR5 definitely get a boost with a wired connection.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the impressions. More details in the low end, is it because it has tighter attack and decay in low frequencies? 

In any case, I think the comparison with BTR5 is no longer a question in my book. Now I want to see UP5 vs the 5K.... 

}


----------



## AverageEars

chifihead said:


> Is that a launcher or always on display?



Nova Launcher  I am hopelessly a minimalist and insist on not having anything on my phone but the absolute essentials. With a swipe left or right, those white home screen icons dissolve into 5 other essential apps. All other apps are disabled on the phone. That said, a few icons can be swiped up for alternative apps. For example, the Poweramp icon swiped up launches Spotify.



chifihead said:


> More details in the low end, is it because it has tighter attack and decay in low frequencies?



That definitely might be the case, but it could also just be that the UP5 is 'tuned' to be a bit more bright sounding? I, for one, don't feel qualified to make any definitive statements regarding the technical specifics of sound quality differences I hear. 



chifihead said:


> Now I want to see UP5 vs the 5K....



Assuming you are referring to a potential successor to the BTR5 that Fiio will inevitably release, I couldn't agree more. Overall, the competition between these 2 companies is absolutely fantastic to watch, and more importantly, listen to!


----------



## Strifeff7 (Jul 11, 2021)

AverageEars said:


> Assuming you are referring to a potential successor to the BTR5 that Fiio will inevitably release, I couldn't agree more. Overall, the competition between these 2 companies is absolutely fantastic to watch, and more importantly, listen to!


I think it's the qudelix 5k,
It would be interesting, UP5 vs Qudelix 5k,


----------



## AverageEars (Jul 11, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> It would be interesting, UP5 vs Qudelix 5k



Had a bit of a read up on the Qudelix 5k, the comparison with the UP5 would indeed be interesting. That said, attempting to label any device as 'the best' (especially regarding sound quality) is always going to be nothing more than a subjective opinion.

When considering all the main (and minor) players in the portable Bluetooth headphone amplifier game right now, each has the ability to provide a thoroughly enjoyable listening experience. Of course, each listener will always have an individual preference based on what they perceive.

Again, the current competition in the marketplace between device manufacturers is fantastic and provides us, listeners (consumers), with an abundance of quality choices. Indeed, it's a great time to be an audio enthusiast


----------



## Shanling

SGarfinkle said:


> > That said, I do like how the BTR5 has input priority in their app preferences. With the BTR5 if you're listening using Bluetooth
> > and switch to USB, the BTR5 switches automatically.
> I never noticed that feature, but it's brilliant! It solves the most annoying problem when I connect to both the phone and a laptop.
> 
> Shanling: Is there any chance your developers can/will implement a similar feature?



Will try to ask for this. But we were dealing with the same situation on our previous Bluetooth devices and so far there was no adjustment.


----------



## dracco9

Just got my up5. Was able to update to v1.5.6 but cant install the audiodfu driver for xmos update. When I click the shanling audiodfu.exe it says missing dll file. Can anybody help me with it.


----------



## Shanling

dracco9 said:


> Just got my up5. Was able to update to v1.5.6 but cant install the audiodfu driver for xmos update. When I click the shanling audiodfu.exe it says missing dll file. Can anybody help me with it.


Maybe try to download it again and unzip it? All files are included.


----------



## Strifeff7

dracco9 said:


> Just got my up5. Was able to update to v1.5.6 but cant install the audiodfu driver for xmos update. When I click the shanling audiodfu.exe it says missing dll file. Can anybody help me with it.


maybe your anti virus removes the file


----------



## jjxaker

Hello everyone. 
UP5 supports LHDC codec, but which version? there are 3 versions of them, LHDC V1/V2/V3. 
eg. Shanling MW200 only supports LHDC V2. At whom Xiaomi check please.
​


----------



## Strifeff7

jjxaker said:


> Hello everyone.
> UP5 supports LHDC codec, but which version? there are 3 versions of them, LHDC V1/V2/V3.
> eg. Shanling MW200 only supports LHDC V2. At whom Xiaomi check please.
> ​


Hello,
there is no documentation of it,
it shouldn't be a problem,


----------



## fljoe

@MusicTeck ... any idea when you will have the UP5 available for sale? Thanks!


----------



## AverageEars (Jul 27, 2021)

Have stumbled onto a 1.5.6 firmware bug. Upon plugging in a usb-c cable and then turning off Bluetooth on my phone, the screen text reversed and turned upside-down?! Turning the unit off and on didn't resolve this bug. That said, after I powered the unit off and let it sit for 5 minutes, upon powering it back on, the screen returned to normal. This bug hasn't occurred since. Also, the reversed and upside-down screen didn't affect the device functionality or sound.


----------



## AverageEars

Shanling said:


> *Firmware Update for UP5 now Available V1.5.6*
> 
> *Download from Google Drive*
> 
> ...


See above post.


----------



## Shanling

AverageEars said:


> Have stumbled onto a 1.5.6 firmware bug. Upon plugging in a usb-c cable turning off Bluetooth on my phone, the screen image inversed and turned upside-down?! Turning the unit off and on didn't resolve this bug. That said after I let the unit sit for 5 minutes (while powered off) when powered back on, the screen returned to normal. This bug hasn't occurred since. Also, the inversed and upside-down screen didn't affect the device functionality or sound.


I think that's the most unique bug I saw so far. Will report to software team.

And we have firmware update coming this week


----------



## Strifeff7

AverageEars said:


> Have stumbled onto a 1.5.6 firmware bug. Upon plugging in a usb-c cable turning off Bluetooth on my phone, the screen image inversed and turned upside-down?! Turning the unit off and on didn't resolve this bug. That said after I let the unit sit for 5 minutes (while powered off) when powered back on, the screen returned to normal. This bug hasn't occurred since. Also, the inversed and upside-down screen didn't affect the device functionality or sound.


----------



## YanaMJ (Jul 28, 2021)

Shanling said:


> I think that's the most unique bug I saw so far. Will report to software team.
> 
> And we have firmware update coming this week


Is MQA integrate in this new firmware ?


----------



## gdwallasign

How does car mode work?


----------



## Shanling

gdwallasign said:


> How does car mode work?


It's designed with idea that the device is semi-permanently installed in your car and at all times connected to USB charger.
When you start your car, UP5 will start charging and turn on by itself. Then when you turn off the engine, charging stops and UP5 turns off automatically after short time.


----------



## NewCoke (Jul 28, 2021)

Edit: wrong thread.  Sorry.


----------



## Shanling

*Firmware Update V1.6 for UP5*

Firmware update and also XMOS update, full notes and download link on our website: https://en.shanling.com/article-up5v160.html


*Note on MQA Playback*

Software volume of the system (Android or Windows) needs to be set to 100% for UP5 to play MQA correctly. UP5 will then show MQA confirmation on its screen. Please adjust only volume on the UP5.


----------



## YanaMJ

Shanling said:


> *Firmware Update V1.6 for UP5*
> 
> Firmware update and also XMOS update, full notes and download link on our website: https://en.shanling.com/article-up5v160.html
> 
> ...


😍😍😍😍😍 waiting to find it in France and get my refund. Mine is on the road to China for defectiv device.


----------



## ClieOS




----------



## YanaMJ (Jul 30, 2021)

ClieOS said:


>


My device was already showing MQA on its screen before I send it back to the seller 2 weeks ago. Does that mean it was already MQA ready ?


----------



## musicday

My Samsung TV is made in 2016. Will this device connect to it and allow me to listen via Bluetooth?
Wasn't possible with AP80 Pro.


----------



## boodado (Jul 30, 2021)

Please clarify two items:

Firmware can be updated via OTA  (XMOS update has to be done via USB)
Equalizer works with LDAC bluetooth
Thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

boodado said:


> Please clarify two items:
> 
> Firmware can be updated via OTA  (XMOS update has to be done via USB)
> Equalizer works with LDAC bluetooth
> Thanks.



OTA = over-the-air. That means UP5 firmware can be updated via Shanling app wirelessly over Bluetooth connection. XMOS however required USB connection to update as it is the USB controller chip. These are two separate things. 

EQ over LDAC is exactly what it means - you can use adjust EQ (via app) even when connecting your Android smartphone to UP5 via LDAC Bluetooth codec (*iPhone need not apply, as Apple doesn't support LDAC)


----------



## Tex Irie

@Shanling Are there any updates on General Availability of the UP5 for your U.S. based distributors?


----------



## romekbono (Aug 1, 2021)

Hello,
I have issue when trying to install new Firmware 1.6.

I installed the lastest xmos v1.12 in UAC 2.0 mode but when trying to install firmware 1.6 in UAC 1.0 mode it is written that I have two devices and when I click Yes or No it's written successful but not ... Help please


----------



## ClieOS

romekbono said:


> Hello,
> I have issue when trying to install new Firmware 1.6.
> 
> I installed the lastest xmos v1.12 in UAC 1.0 mode but when trying to install firmware 1.6 in UAC 2.0 mode it is written that I have two devices and when I click Yes or No it's written successful but not ... Help please



You did it backward - XMOS driver needs to be install on UAC2.0 while Firmware 1.6 needs to be installed on UAC1.0.


----------



## romekbono (Aug 1, 2021)

I did it properly because I was able to install the xmos driver without any issue. I modified my post.

Because when I try to install firmware with 2.0 it is written that device not found and error. Whereas when I use 1.0 it's saying this message that they are 2 devices

Is there any way to install the lastest firmware?


----------



## abm0

Shanling said:


> MQA support not yet available, will be added through firmware update later.


Why would you keep including a defective codec into new hardware products? MQA has been independently analyzed and measured and shown to produce worse than lossless output, never mind the "studio master quality" it was falsely promising. You could've made your product more affordable if you hadn't integrated this MQA scam into it.


----------



## SGarfinkle

abm0 said:


> Why would you keep including a defective codec into new hardware products? MQA has been independently analyzed and measured and shown to produce worse than lossless output, never mind the "studio master quality" it was falsely promising. You could've made your product more affordable if you hadn't integrated this MQA scam into it.


Well, uuuh, maybe because some of their customers really want it?  Give it a rest.


----------



## ClieOS

romekbono said:


> I did it properly because I was able to install the xmos driver without any issue. I modified my post.
> 
> Because when I try to install firmware with 2.0 it is written that device not found and error. Whereas when I use 1.0 it's saying this message that they are 2 devices
> 
> Is there any way to install the lastest firmware?



I will suggest you go into your Windows setting's Device Manager and see if you can find two similar devices listed under sound card. If it does, remove them all from Device Manager (or if you are not sure, remove all USB DAC listed inside anyway). Then remove all the USB device connected to your PC and only connect the bare minimum, let Windows reinstall UP5 by itself and try firmware update again.



abm0 said:


> Why would you keep including a defective codec into new hardware products? MQA has been independently analyzed and measured and shown to produce worse than lossless output, never mind the "studio master quality" it was falsely promising. You could've made your product more affordable if you hadn't integrated this MQA scam into it.



What people want and what is good for them, unfortunately, are often not the same thing. To be fair to Shanling, the DAC/amp chip they used in UP5 (*which is one of the latest from ESS) already has MQA built into the chip itself. Shanling more or less just made a custom XMOS passthrough firmware to enable it. With AKM being mostly out-of-action in DAC/amp chip market, which ESS is currently dominating and has seem to be quite dead set on bringing MQA to more of its chips, my guess is we will see more and more of MQA whether we like it or not.


----------



## Shanling

musicday said:


> My Samsung TV is made in 2016. Will this device connect to it and allow me to listen via Bluetooth?
> Wasn't possible with AP80 Pro.


Well, did you tried with any BT headphones or Bluetooth amplifier before?



Tex Irie said:


> @Shanling Are there any updates on General Availability of the UP5 for your U.S. based distributors?


Musicteck should have them sometime in August.



romekbono said:


> Hello,
> I have issue when trying to install new Firmware 1.6.
> 
> I installed the lastest xmos v1.12 in UAC 2.0 mode but when trying to install firmware 1.6 in UAC 1.0 mode it is written that I have two devices and when I click Yes or No it's written successful but not ... Help please


As ClieOS said, please firstly check device manager, how does it show UP5.
Another possibility, software is detecting some other connected device running on similar Qualcomm system, causing confussion.

You can try OTA update through app:


1.Connect UP5 to Android or iOS device and open the Shanling Controller app. Make sure that your app is updated to the latest version and that UP5 is connected with the app.

2.In the app, open side menu (…) and go to “Bluetooth device control”.

3.Tap on the arrow at the Shanling UP5 listing. Start the update and wait until the app downloads and installs new firmware onto your UP5. 



abm0 said:


> Why would you keep including a defective codec into new hardware products? MQA has been independently analyzed and measured and shown to produce worse than lossless output, never mind the "studio master quality" it was falsely promising. You could've made your product more affordable if you hadn't integrated this MQA scam into it.


In regards to future of MQA support on our devices, we will see how the market evolves. For now it's still highly demanded by Tidal users. 
And please keep in mind development cycle of each product, for example UA2 was in development since last summer. 

If you have any beef with MQA and their promises, please contact them directly.


----------



## Tex Irie

@Shanling thank you. I look forward to obtaining my own UP5 from @MusicTeck as soon as they are available. Looking forward to more innovative products from the minds of your brilliant Engineers/ R&D.


----------



## abm0

ClieOS said:


> To be fair to Shanling, the DAC/amp chip they used in UP5 (*which is one of the latest from ESS) already has MQA built into the chip itself. Shanling more or less just made a custom XMOS passthrough firmware to enable it. With AKM being mostly out-of-action in DAC/amp chip market, which ESS is currently dominating and has seem to be quite dead set on bringing MQA to more of its chips, my guess is we will see more and more of MQA whether we like it or not.


Ah, my bad then, barking up the wrong tree.  I thought this was in the hands of source device manufacturers, but it's with the chip people. I guess it's the likes of ESS I should be poking with a stick. (MQA or Tidal can't be expected to react honestly to this, so there's no point in contacting them directly.)


----------



## musicday

Chord Mojo, and Chord Hugo 2 did connect to my TVs Bluetooth without problem.
It's a Samsung 32 inch LED TV.


----------



## ClieOS (Aug 2, 2021)

musicday said:


> Chord Mojo, and Chord Hugo 2 did connect to my TVs Bluetooth without problem.
> It's a Samsung 32 inch LED TV.



How do you get Mojo itself to connect to anything via BT? Poly?


----------



## romekbono

Shanling said:


> Well, did you tried with any BT headphones or Bluetooth amplifier before?
> 
> 
> Musicteck should have them sometime in August.
> ...


Thanks I am trying to upload via the app Shanling from my phone but it seems it's never ending and when I try to return it's written "firmware update in progress. Please wait" but since one hour same status despite good connection.

Any other ideas ?


----------



## HipHopScribe

abm0 said:


> Ah, my bad then, barking up the wrong tree.  I thought this was in the hands of source device manufacturers, but it's with the chip people. I guess it's the likes of ESS I should be poking with a stick. (MQA or Tidal can't be expected to react honestly to this, so there's no point in contacting them directly.)



Realistically no one is gonna stop supporting MQA until it is no longer financially viable, i.e. until consumers don't want MQA support. These are all commercial decisions. ESS doesn't care if the technical claims about MQA are true, they only care whether or not MQA support helps them sell chips.


----------



## alsorkin

Shanling said:


> *Introducing Shanling UP5*
> 
> New flagship model of our portable Bluetooth DAC/AMP line. Building upon our popular UP4, but with a few key improvements, making it not only a better Bluetooth device, but also a better USB DAC/AMP.
> 
> ...


Received the UP5 today. Using the Radio Paradise MQA source on my Blusound Node (2021) BT output Aptx HD using 4.4mm balanced output from the UP5 to my Focal Radiance 300ohm cans. Unbelievable sound quality......very pleased as compared to Qudelix-5K I was using.


----------



## piknikkopi

Can the UP5 use in-line microphone for voice calls?


----------



## Shanling

piknikkopi said:


> Can the UP5 use in-line microphone for voice calls?


No support for in-line microphones or controls.


----------



## holsen

abm0 said:


> Why would you keep including a defective codec into new hardware products? MQA has been independently analyzed and measured and shown to produce worse than lossless output, never mind the "studio master quality" it was falsely promising. You could've made your product more affordable if you hadn't integrated this MQA scam into it.


And that's the point,  Why do scams work? Because the target customers buy them.   And now that there is large pool of consumers who have bought the lie, ESS, shanling and others have to include it so as to not lose sales - the Inclusion of MQA capability has no ill effect on those of us who could care less about it.


----------



## boodado

Other than increased product price due to licensing...


----------



## SGarfinkle

boodado said:


> Other than increased product price due to licensing...


Yes other than (maybe) that. Get over it.


----------



## ClieOS

boodado said:


> Other than increased product price due to licensing...


Pretty sure the license already come with the DAC/amp chip by default and there shouldn't be any extra cost involved.


----------



## stenog

ClieOS said:


> Pretty sure the license already come with the DAC/amp chip by default and there shouldn't be any extra cost involved.


So the chip provider did not raise the price? I bet they did! The consumer always pay for it in the end.

MQA is a scam and there's not much we can do about i. Hat's off to the creaters, it's easy money!


----------



## ClieOS

stenog said:


> So the chip provider did not raise the price? I bet they did! The consumer always pay for it in the end.
> 
> MQA is a scam and there's not much we can do about i. Hat's off to the creaters, it's easy money!



I want to make it clear that I am _not_ a MQA supporter myself. I do indeed believe it is making money by deceiving half-informed (*which in a way is caused by how secretive MQA has packaged and marketed its "technology") audiophiles that there is an non-existing problem that needed to be solved and MQA is the answer, which it is not.

That being said - let takes an example of ESS ES9281 vs 9280. These are essentially the same chip on the hardware level with the only difference being 9281 has the MQA digital filter built-in while 9280 comes with the normal vanilla flavor digital filters. If you buy them from Mouser today, it will cost US$9 for 9281 and US$8.25 for 9280 - In that sense, and yes, you are right that the manufacturer (and eventually the consumers) will pay more for an MQA enable chip vs. a non-MQA chip. BUT in the grand scheme of things, that extra US$0.75 cost for the MQA chip is really irrelevant to the final price of most USB DAC dongle and Bluetooth DAC/amp, unless we are talking about the super cheap one that only making a dollar or two in profit. Manufacturer will need much higher margin to survive and the cost of an MQA vs. non-MQA chip is generally not the issue. The issue is which chip is easier for them to market to their customer - or in other words, what the market is demanding.


----------



## AverageEars

ClieOS said:


> Manufacturer will need much higher margin to survive and the cost of an MQA vs. non-MQA chip is generally not the issue. The issue is which chip is easier for them to market to their customer - or in other words, what the market is demanding.


This person gets it.


----------



## YanaMJ

Is it a MQA discussion or a Shanling UP 5 ?


----------



## alsorkin

YanaMJ said:


> Is it a MQA discussion or a Shanling UP 5 ?


Agreed that the MQA discussion here is misplaced.


----------



## boodado

SGarfinkle said:


> ... *Get over it*.


haha - think someone else needs a little love... "get over it" and how old are we...


----------



## johnjazz

Any options to turn OFF the bluetooth on the UP5?


----------



## Shanling

johnjazz said:


> Any options to turn OFF the bluetooth on the UP5?


No


----------



## johnjazz (Aug 12, 2021)

Playing Tidal on my UP5 whenever there is a switch between music with MQA to non-MQA, the music will stop.  I tried on two different phones (Samsung and Sony) and the outcome is the same. It will be back to normal only when I disconnect/reconnect the UP5 from the phone. It will also go back to normal when I disconnect and reattached the headphones.


----------



## YanaMJ

johnjazz said:


> Playing Tidal on my UP5 whenever there is a switch between music with MQA to non-MQA, the music will stop.  I tried on two different phones (Samsung and Sony) and the outcome is the same. It will be back to normal only when I disconnect/reconnect the UP5 from the phone. It will also go back to normal when I disconnect and reattached the headphones.


Same for me


----------



## ClieOS

I tested UP5 with USB Audio Player Pro going between MQA and non-MQA music, all without any issue.


----------



## YanaMJ (Aug 18, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> I tested UP5 with USB Audio Player Pro going between MQA and non-MQA music, all without any issue.


Yes no issue with USB Audio Player Pro. The problem is with Tidal App


----------



## johnjazz

YanaMJ said:


> Yes no issue with the USB audioplayer. The problem is Tidal App


This definitely sounds like an issue that needs to be fixed in the next firmware update as it is easily replicated. I do not face this issue on my other DAC which supports MQA.


----------



## Anonelbe

@MusicTeck has the UP5 in stock now.


----------



## Shanling

johnjazz said:


> Playing Tidal on my UP5 whenever there is a switch between music with MQA to non-MQA, the music will stop.  I tried on two different phones (Samsung and Sony) and the outcome is the same. It will be back to normal only when I disconnect/reconnect the UP5 from the phone. It will also go back to normal when I disconnect and reattached the headphones.


We are aware of this issue, it was reported to software team.


----------



## SGarfinkle (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks to Musicteck, I have my new UP5.  It arrived with FW 1.60 loaded.  A few observations:

The play/pause button is, indeed, a little too flush for my taste. However, I can make it work, except... it is almost impossible to use with the case on without looking. The case should really just have a hole there. Yes, if I had steadier hands, I could probably cut a hole there, but not the point.
The unit should give *some* indication even when the display (or whole unit) is off that it's charging. Right now, you have to turn on the unit and the display and then watch to see if the battery is being animated. Terrible.
Potential deal-breaker USB problem:  AFAICT the UP5 is limited to 16 bit/48kHz or 44.1kHz  via USB.  Am I missing something in the driver setup or something?  Further, when I choose UAC 2.0, the (Windows 10) system doesn't see it at all (though the display changes to show 48kHz, so I guess *something* is going on).  Tried this on two different Windows 10 systems both with and without the Shanling drivers.  I thought that this was meant to be one of the significant upgrades from the UP4.


----------



## ClieOS

SGarfinkle said:


> Potential deal-breaker USB problem:  AFAICT the UP5 is limited to 16 bit/48kHz or 44.1kHz  via USB.  Am I missing something in the driver setup or something?  Further, when I choose UAC 2.0, the (Windows 10) system doesn't see it at all (though the display changes to show 48kHz, so I guess *something* is going on).  Tried this on two different Windows 10 systems both with and without the Shanling drivers.  I thought that this was meant to be one of the significant upgrades from the UP4.



You definitely can get 32/384 out of Windows 10.


----------



## Shanling

SGarfinkle said:


> Thanks to Musicteck, I have my new UP5.  It arrived with FW 1.60 loaded.  A few observations:
> 
> The play/pause button is, indeed, a little too flush for my taste. However, I can make it work, except... it is almost impossible to use with the case on without looking. The case should really just have a hole there. Yes, if I had steadier hands, I could probably cut a hole there, but not the point.
> The unit should give *some* indication even when the display (or whole unit) is off that it's charging. Right now, you have to turn on the unit and the display and then watch to see if the battery is being animated. Terrible.
> Potential deal-breaker USB problem:  AFAICT the UP5 is limited to 16 bit/48kHz or 44.1kHz  via USB.  Am I missing something in the driver setup or something?  Further, when I choose UAC 2.0, the (Windows 10) system doesn't see it at all (though the display changes to show 48kHz, so I guess *something* is going on).  Tried this on two different Windows 10 systems both with and without the Shanling drivers.  I thought that this was meant to be one of the significant upgrades from the UP4.



The case has special "engraving" on the position of the button to make it easier to find.
When you connect it to charger, it gives you the charging animation on the screen.
If you are getting just 16/48, something is wrong with your system settings. Please do you have the Shanling Driver V5.20 installed? https://en.shanling.com/download/69
No idea why would your computer refuse to see it at UAC2.0, that's default for Windows 10.
You can send me PM over this and we can check deeper on this.


----------



## SGarfinkle

Shanling said:


> The case has special "engraving" on the position of the button to make it easier to find.
> When you connect it to charger, it gives you the charging animation on the screen.
> If you are getting just 16/48, something is wrong with your system settings. Please do you have the Shanling Driver V5.20 installed? https://en.shanling.com/download/69
> No idea why would your computer refuse to see it at UAC2.0, that's default for Windows 10.
> You can send me PM over this and we can check deeper on this.



I did notice the engraving, but it's just too light for me to be useful,
I do see that. I think that I was looking at it while turned on but "locked." I would prefer still having an animation then, but at least I understand.
I think that in both cases, it was some strange glitch in the driver installation. I was trying to use the 5.20 driver; but, it wasn't working for me. I rebooted and reinstalled the driver and that helped.
So... all in all I really like it. The driver installation issues were annoying and I still have problems with the button, esp in the case. But all in all very usable, so thanks!  Maybe sometime you'll come out with a different case.


----------



## YanaMJ (Aug 17, 2021)

SGarfinkle said:


> I did notice the engraving, but it's just too light for me to be useful,
> I do see that. I think that I was looking at it while turned on but "locked." I would prefer still having an animation then, but at least I understand.
> I think that in both cases, it was some strange glitch in the driver installation. I was trying to use the 5.20 driver; but, it wasn't working for me. I rebooted and reinstalled the driver and that helped.
> So... all in all I really like it. The driver installation issues were annoying and I still have problems with the button, esp in the case. But all in all very usable, so thanks!  Maybe sometime you'll come out with a different case.


Regarding the case I'd also be happy to find an other one...but this is a minor "problem". I really love and enjoy this little device.


----------



## 397324

Who will stock this in the UK?


----------



## tjm6983

Is there or will there be waterproof/sweatproof case for the UP5?


----------



## ClieOS

tjm6983 said:


> Is there or will there be waterproof/sweatproof case for the UP5?


That's just impossible.


----------



## irv003

does it support ios (usb dac)?


----------



## tjm6983

ClieOS said:


> That's just impossible.


Let me re-phrase...something akin to the plastic case w/clip that comes with the UP4. That doesn't seem "impossible".


----------



## ClieOS (Aug 17, 2021)

tjm6983 said:


> Let me re-phrase...something akin to the plastic case w/clip that comes with the UP4. That doesn't seem "impossible".


Indeed not, but unlikely nonetheless.. I personally also prefer the old style clip-on case on UP2/UP4 over pleather case. However, I suspect at this point, making  a plastic clip-on case (*including open up a new plastic mold, which is super expensive, then packaging as well as logistic, plus most UP5 user will not likely going to spend more money since they already got a free case), is probably going to cost more than any profit that it can make back. It should have been a standard accessory from the beginning or it just almost not going to happen.


----------



## Shanling

Darren Cotter said:


> Who will stock this in the UK?



Our UK distributor didn't order any so far.
You can try to email hifi headphones in UK about it, maybe they will order some.



tjm6983 said:


> Is there or will there be waterproof/sweatproof case for the UP5?



Currently we do not plan to release any additional case for UP5.


----------



## YanaMJ

Does someone succeed in getting MQA works with Tidal on windows 10 ? I hear sound in my headphone but MQA does not appear on the screen of the UP5 like it does with my phone.


----------



## johnjazz

YanaMJ said:


> Does someone succeed in getting MQA works with Tidal on windows 10 ? I hear sound in my headphone but MQA does not appear on the screen of the UP5 like it does with my phone.


You will need to power up the volume on your PC to max for MQA


----------



## johnjazz

johnjazz said:


> You will need to power up the volume on your PC to max for MQA


You can also set in Tidal ---> Force volume (Keep TIDAL volume at max level and control output on external device)


----------



## YanaMJ

johnjazz said:


> You can also set in Tidal ---> Force volume (Keep TIDAL volume at max level and control output on external device)


This is strange because I've done everything you said...


----------



## johnjazz (Aug 18, 2021)

YanaMJ said:


> This is strange because I've done everything you said...










** Turn on the Exclusive Mode


----------



## YanaMJ

johnjazz said:


> ** Turn on the Exclusive Mode


Yes it's done...


----------



## YanaMJ

johnjazz said:


> ** Turn on the Exclusive Mode


and you have the "MQA" notification on the screen of the UP5 ?


----------



## johnjazz (Aug 18, 2021)

YanaMJ said:


> and you have the "MQA" notification on the screen of the UP5 ?


Yes. Double check your pc volume is set to 98-100%.


----------



## YanaMJ

johnjazz said:


> Yes. Double check your pc volume is set to 98-100%.


Yes everything checked and ok but no MQA on Shanling screen...


----------



## johnjazz

YanaMJ said:


> Yes everything checked and ok but no MQA on Shanling screen...


Hmmm.. Calling for @Shanling to assist😅
Did your pc recognized the UP5 without installing the Shanling usb driver?


----------



## YanaMJ

johnjazz said:


> Hmmm.. Calling for @Shanling to assist😅
> Did your pc recognized the UP5 without installing the Shanling usb driver?


Yes it did...

I really appreciate your help. Thanks a lot


----------



## YanaMJ (Aug 18, 2021)

Seem it only shows MQA on the screen when headphone is plug in. Need to verify this with windows.


----------



## jeffri

So I just got the UP5. Did I miss a setting or that the UP5 will always turn off by itself after idling for a while? This seems strange to me as any other bluetooth DAC/amp I have tried will stay connected.


----------



## Shanling

YanaMJ said:


> Seem it only shows MQA on the screen when headphone is plug in. Need to verify this with windows.



Yes, you have to have headphones connected.



jeffri said:


> So I just got the UP5. Did I miss a setting or that the UP5 will always turn off by itself after idling for a while? This seems strange to me as any other bluetooth DAC/amp I have tried will stay connected.



Make sure you have Vehicle mode turned off.
Otherwise it will turn off by itself only if it's not connected.


----------



## jeffri

Shanling said:


> Yes, you have to have headphones connected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I never had the Car mode enabled. It still automatically turned off by itself.


----------



## YanaMJ

Everything is ok now with MQA on both windows and android. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Arghavan

So do we have Parametric EQ or LDAC EQ with UP5? or the Qudelix 5K is still the way to go?


----------



## jsmiller58

Arghavan said:


> So do we have Parametric EQ or LDAC EQ with UP5? or the Qudelix 5K is still the way to go?


Awesome question!  I have the BTR5 and the Q5K, and while I appreciate the ergonomics of the BTR5, the features of the 5K are superior in some ways.  PEQ with LDAC would make the UP5 the combination of best features, I think.


----------



## Hinomotocho (Aug 19, 2021)

I find the bluetooth connection on my BTR5 is very sensitive and the sound can cut out even within 5 metres of the connected device and I have only partially blocked the direct line of sight with it (I have read similar feedback on the BTR5 thread). Does the UP5 have a stronger more stable bluetooth connection?


----------



## Shanling

Arghavan said:


> So do we have Parametric EQ or LDAC EQ with UP5? or the Qudelix 5K is still the way to go?


It will support EQ over LDAC, just now not working properly yet, some issue on the app side.


----------



## jsmiller58

Shanling said:


> It will support EQ over LDAC, just now not working properly yet, some issue on the app side.


Great to hear this!  Looking forward to that getting fixed…. I suspect that the UP5 will be finding its way to me!


----------



## carpler

Hinomotocho said:


> I find the bluetooth connection on my BTR5 is very sensitive and the sound can cut out even within 5 metres of the connected device and I have only partially blocked the direct line of sight with it (I have read similar feedback on the BTR5 thread). Does the UP5 have a stronger more stable bluetooth connection?


It's my same question!
I'm selling my BTR5 for this reason: I have problems with the bluetooth connection when the BTR5 is in the same pocket as the smartphone, or even when they are in two different pockets but separated by 20cm (and on the same side of the body).
I'm looking for a worthy replacement and the UP5 is a possible candidate...


----------



## mico1964

Hinomotocho said:


> I find the bluetooth connection on my BTR5 is very sensitive and the sound can cut out even within 5 metres of the connected device and I have only partially blocked the direct line of sight with it (I have read similar feedback on the BTR5 thread). Does the UP5 have a stronger more stable bluetooth connection?


I have the BTR5, the UP5 and the Qudelix.
The Bluetooth range of the UP5 is similar to that of the BTR5, maybe a little better; that of the Qudelix is much greater.


----------



## RH64

Uggg.  I too sold the BTR5 in favor of the Qudelix because the bluetooth was just atrocious.  I understand the desire for a nice metal and glass build, but the bluetooth connection is the critical part.  The Qudelix has been awesome.  Give me cheap plastic and a stable connection


----------



## jsmiller58

RH64 said:


> Uggg.  I too sold the BTR5 in favor of the Qudelix because the bluetooth was just atrocious.  I understand the desire for a nice metal and glass build, but the bluetooth connection is the critical part.  The Qudelix has been awesome.  Give me cheap plastic and a stable connection


Yes, the Q5K’s connection beats the BTR5, as does the app and EQ.  But the ergonomics of the Q5K are just so, so… bad.  In my opinion the Q5K is a great soul trapped in an atrocious body.  I was hoping that the UP5 would be closer to the best of both worlds.


----------



## cadgers

@Shanling 

Can you confirm the UP5 supports aptX LL? Using the Creative BT-W2 the display says plain aptX. Same goes for the app. No issues using aptX LL with a FiiO BTR3 and BT-W2.


----------



## alsorkin

cadgers said:


> @Shanling
> 
> Can you confirm the UP5 supports aptX LL? Using the Creative BT-W2 the display says plain aptX. Same goes for the app. No issues using aptX LL with a FiiO BTR3 and BT-W2.


You have to select Aptx LL codec.


----------



## cadgers

alsorkin said:


> You have to select Aptx LL codec.


In the app or on the device. I haven’t seen the option. The one in the app I have aptX LL on.


----------



## alsorkin

cadgers said:


> In the app or on the device. I haven’t seen the option. The one in the app I have aptX LL on.


Yes....the one in the Shanling App.


----------



## eloelo (Aug 22, 2021)

Hi, would anyone like to share how UP5 sounds compared to BTR5, E1DA and other dongles?


----------



## cadgers

alsorkin said:


> Yes....the one in the Shanling App.



I have every codec checked and no luck.


----------



## Paramekshu

AverageEars said:


> *Shanling UP5 First Impressions, Audio Quality, and Comparison with the Fiio BTR5.
> 
> Preferences, Files & Gear:* I am not a DSD or MQA listener. Audio files on my Samsung S20+ are lossless ALAC and played through Poweramp. Most are 16bit, although some are 24bit. I can discern no difference between them. Headphones (IEMs) used with portable Bluetooth Amplifiers are the Fiio FH7 and FD5, connected via 2.5mm balanced input exclusively. I also own and use a Topping DX3 Pro with *Huh Duh Six Hunge-Os*. My non-headphone setup is a Gato DIA-250S paired with DALI EPICON 2 speakers connected via Tellurium Q silver cables.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paramekshu

AverageEars said:


> *Shanling UP5 First Impressions, Audio Quality, and Comparison with the Fiio BTR5.
> 
> Preferences, Files & Gear:* I am not a DSD or MQA listener. Audio files on my Samsung S20+ are lossless ALAC and played through Poweramp. Most are 16bit, although some are 24bit. I can discern no difference between them. Headphones (IEMs) used with portable Bluetooth Amplifiers are the Fiio FH7 and FD5, connected via 2.5mm balanced input exclusively. I also own and use a Topping DX3 Pro with *Huh Duh Six Hunge-Os*. My non-headphone setup is a Gato DIA-250S paired with DALI EPICON 2 speakers connected via Tellurium Q silver cables.
> 
> ...





AverageEars said:


> Using the 2.5 balanced output, aren't you afraid of supplying too much voltage to the IEMs and blowing the drivers?


----------



## ClieOS (Aug 22, 2021)

There is a volume wheel  (... and some common sense) there to stop you from applying too much voltage to the driver. Besides, you should worry about blowing out your eardrum before blowing out the driver.


----------



## ClieOS

cadgers said:


> I have every codec checked and no luck.



How about only selecting aptx LL?


----------



## Paramekshu

ClieOS said:


> There is a volume wheel there to stop you from applying too much voltage to the driver. Besides, you should worry about blowing out your eardrum before blowing out the driver.


Yes, I understand. But from what I've heard on YouTube even at low volume, the amount of voltage going into the iems is still higher using balanced cable/ connection which is the concern of blowing the drivers?


----------



## ClieOS

Paramekshu said:


> Yes, I understand. But from what I've heard on YouTube even at low volume, the amount of voltage going into the iems is still higher using balanced cable/ connection which is the concern of blowing the drivers?


 
Wrong

Voltage is volume (in most practical sense). The more voltage, the louder your headphone gets, and vice versa. If the relative voltage is the same, than the volume will be about the same. Headphone driver will NOT automatically blow out just because you are using balanced connection.


----------



## Paramekshu (Aug 22, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> Wrong
> 
> Voltage is volume (in most practical sense). The more voltage, the louder your headphone gets, and vice versa. If the relative voltage is the same, than the volume will be about the same. Headphone driver will NOT automatically blow out just because you are using balanced connection.


I see. If that's the case I should be fine, I max the volume at around 40%. I feel confident now using my 2.5 Cable. Thank you for clarifying. 

Do you think I should stay at low gain using balanced, my iems have a sensitivity of
 104 DB to 110 DB


----------



## cadgers

ClieOS said:


> How about only selecting aptx LL?


I tried but it won’t let me deselect regular aptX.


----------



## Paramekshu

Paramekshu said:


> I see. If that's the case I should be fine, I max the volume at around 40%. I feel confident now using my 2.5 Cable. Thank you for clarifying.
> 
> Do you think I should stay at low gain using balanced, my iems have a sensitivity of
> 104 DB to 110 DB. I'm using Shanling UP5, 240 MW at high gain/ balanced.


----------



## BenF

Paramekshu said:


> I see. If that's the case I should be fine, I max the volume at around 40%. I feel confident now using my 2.5 Cable. Thank you for clarifying.
> 
> Do you think I should stay at low gain using balanced, my iems have a sensitivity of
> 104 DB to 110 DB


In my experience, many Amp/DACs sound best in high gain - so I use high gain even with sensitive earphones.
There is a lot less area to play with volume, but the SQ is worth it.


----------



## ClieOS

> Paramekshu said:
> 
> Do you think I should stay at low gain using balanced, my iems have a sensitivity of
> 104 DB to 110 DB. I'm using Shanling UP5, 240 MW at high gain/ balanced.



Don't really matter much. The main point is to stay at a safe listening volume regardless of gain or balanced.


----------



## chifihead (Aug 22, 2021)

As someone who just got into the 2.5 world two days ago, I can confirm that using 2.5 doesn't blow up my Starfield nor my Heart Mirror (with qudelix no less)
I'm tempted to say it sounds better than SE but I can't be 100% sure, it might just be placebo

Anyway

Has anyone seen any comparison between the UP5 and the qudelix? (I've searched this thread, no such comparison yet)


----------



## Paramekshu (Aug 22, 2021)

chifihead said:


> As someone who just got into the 2.5 world two days ago, I can confirm that using 2.5 doesn't blow up my Starfield nor my Heart Mirror (with qudelix no less)
> 
> I'm tempted to say it sounds better but I can't be 100% sure, it might just be placebo
> 
> Has anyone seen any comparison between the UP5 and the qudelix?


I returned my Quadelix, sold btr5, replaced with UP5. I replaced because the Q 5K wired dac max is 24/ 96, UP5 goes to 32/384, plus MQA, although I don't care for MQA. I do miss 5K ability to in app eq while in wired dac mode, can only in app eq UP5 in Bluetooth mode.


----------



## Shanling

cadgers said:


> @Shanling
> 
> Can you confirm the UP5 supports aptX LL? Using the Creative BT-W2 the display says plain aptX. Same goes for the app. No issues using aptX LL with a FiiO BTR3 and BT-W2.


Is there some way on side of Creative to dictate which codec should be used or is it automatic?

In our app you should be able to disable all other aptX and leave for example just aptxLL and SBC.


----------



## cadgers

Shanling said:


> Is there some way on side of Creative to dictate which codec should be used or is it automatic?
> 
> In our app you should be able to disable all other aptX and leave for example just aptxLL and SBC.


There is no way to tell from the transmitter. I tried to disable everything but aptX LL but the app won’t let me disable regular aptX. The checkbox won’t uncheck.


----------



## Shanling

cadgers said:


> There is no way to tell from the transmitter. I tried to disable everything but aptX LL but the app won’t let me disable regular aptX. The checkbox won’t uncheck.


Are you using the app on iOS or Android? Are you connected by aptX in that moment? on my phone I'm able to turn off aptX without issue.


----------



## rlw6534 (Aug 23, 2021)

Shanling said:


> Are you using the app on iOS or Android? Are you connected by aptX in that moment? on my phone I'm able to turn off aptX without issue.



For me, I can disable the aptX checkbox but it seems to reenable itself if aptX LL is selected;  i.e. if you go back in to the codec settings it is enabled again.


----------



## YanaMJ

Maybe you can check in the bluetooth devices when the UP5 is connected and choose the codecs at this place. This is what I've done to select LDAC


----------



## cadgers

Shanling said:


> Are you using the app on iOS or Android? Are you connected by aptX in that moment? on my phone I'm able to turn off aptX without issue.



I am on iOS. I can turn off aptX but when I go back in, the option is turned back on. Like @rlw6534 said. 

https://imgur.com/a/JDeReMM


----------



## Hanesu

How is the EQ of the UP5? Does it have an effect on SQ? Is it possible to safe EQ profiles?


----------



## Paramekshu (Aug 23, 2021)

Hanesu said:


> How is the EQ of the UP5? Does it have an effect on SQ? Is it possible to safe EQ profiles?


Eq only works Bluetooth mode, not wired dac mode. I liked the 5K eq much better, works BT & wired dac mode. Plus parametric eq. Not sure if you can save profile on UP5. I use an eq app on my phone,  so no need. Hope this helps.


----------



## chichaphile (Aug 23, 2021)

My UP5 just landed ❤️ So far so good
- It drives my TIN hifi P1 on 4.4 BAL
- MQA work's well with UAPP and HiBy Music via USB otg
- It's support in-line microphone with volume control ( CTIA 3.5mm SE )
- Bluetooth LDAC connection is stable ( with my Poco F3 ) Delay or latency for YouTube is great 👍
- Firmware V1.6.0 open box 🎉


----------



## Hanesu

Paramekshu said:


> Eq only works Bluetooth mode, not wired dac mode. I liked the 5K eq much better, works BT & wired dac mode. Plus parametric eq. Not sure if you can save profile on UP5. I use an eq app on my phone,  so no need. Hope this helps.


Thanks! But you have the UP5? Can you maybe check whether it is possible to save profiles? By the way, what exactly are the advantages of a parametic EQ? I am long in this hobby and have read this term very often, but I must confess I never knew what exactly a „parametric“ EQ is. 😂


----------



## chichaphile

Hanesu said:


> Thanks! But you have the UP5? Can you maybe check whether it is possible to save profiles? By the way, what exactly are the advantages of a parametic EQ? I am long in this hobby and have read this term very often, but I must confess I never knew what exactly a „parametric“ EQ is. 😂


Can't save profile only custom EQ


----------



## Paramekshu (Aug 23, 2021)

chichaphile said:


> Can't save profile only custom EQ


It allows you to save one custom EQ, but it doesn't remember once I turn the EQ off. I have to reset it. To be honest when the EQ was on it sounds like the entire sound frequencies are somewhat muted. When I had the 5K, I could use the 5K built-in EQ to EQ the bass, and then use my other music app to eq, everything else, and had a nice synergy. The 5K eq didn't make music sound muted the the UP5. That's the only thing I really miss about the 5K.


----------



## Paramekshu

chichaphile said:


> My UP5 just landed ❤️ So far so good
> - It drives my TIN hifi P1 on 4.4 BAL
> - MQA work's well with UAPP and HiBy Music via USB otg
> - It's support in-line microphone with volume control ( CTIA 3.5mm SE )
> ...


Will it power the P1 in single ended connection?


----------



## chichaphile (Aug 23, 2021)

Paramekshu said:


> Will it power the P1 in single ended connection?


It will but need 50 step on high gain dual mode. ( with ddhifi DJ44C )

Balanced is highly recommended i need around 32-40 step 🙌 ( in love with this little device )

I'm always using High Gain in every device i have and not using EQ 😃


----------



## Hanesu

Paramekshu said:


> It allows you to save one custom EQ, but it doesn't remember once I turn the EQ off. I have to reset it. To be honest when the EQ was on it sounds like the entire sound frequencies are somewhat muted. When I had the 5K, I could use the 5K built-in EQ to EQ the bass, and then use my other music app to eq, everything else, and had a nice synergy. The 5K eq didn't make music sound muted the the UP5. That's the only thing I really miss about the 5K.


I experienced exactly the same problem with the Fiio Btr5! EQ somehow made the highs sound muffled…and I agree it is not the case withe the 5k! I am tempted by the 4,4 port, the volume wheel and the glass/metal build of the up5 - but I might stick with the 5k for a little longer. Thanks for sharing your experiences!


----------



## Paramekshu

Hanesu said:


> I experienced exactly the same problem with the Fiio Btr5! EQ somehow made the highs sound muffled…and I agree it is not the case withe the 5k! I am tempted by the 4,4 port, the volume wheel and the glass/metal build of the up5 - but I might stick with the 5k for a little longer. Thanks for sharing your experiences!


You should also realize that the 5K isn't designed for a high-level wire deck, it only goes to 24/96, where is the UP5 goes to 32 / 384 if that's important to you.


----------



## YanaMJ (Aug 24, 2021)

chichaphile said:


> It will but need 50 step on high gain dual mode. ( with ddhifi DJ44C )
> 
> Balanced is highly recommended i need around 32-40 step 🙌 ( in love with this little device )
> 
> I'm always using High Gain in every device i have and not using EQ 😃


You use high gain on every device and for every kind of headphones ? Because I've always read low gain is better...but don't know if it's true


----------



## ClieOS (Aug 24, 2021)

YanaMJ said:


> ... Because I've always read low gain is better...but don't if it's true



In older (*or perhaps 'more conventional' is the better word) circuit design, low gain often gives you lower noise floor. But in many newer design, especially those with digital volume control, gain setting is often purely a software voltage limiter and doesn't affect the actual  hardware performance.


----------



## Beh0lder

chichaphile said:


> - It's support in-line microphone with volume control ( CTIA 3.5mm SE )





Shanling said:


> No support for in-line microphones or controls.


?


----------



## chichaphile (Aug 24, 2021)

YanaMJ said:


> You use high gain on every device and for every kind of headphones ? Because I've always read low gain is better...but don't know if it's true





ClieOS said:


> In older (*or perhaps 'more conventional' is the better word) circuit design, low gain often gives you lower noise floor. But in many newer design, especially those with digital volume control, gain setting is often purely a software voltage limiter and doesn't affect the actual  hardware performance.



it's totally true, unless I'm using very sensitive IEM 👍 high gain is make amp section in 100% capacity



Beh0lder said:


> ?


I've been tested it with my Standard CTIA ( non apple ) earbuds it works In-line mic + volume controller


----------



## HipHopScribe (Aug 24, 2021)

High gain vs low gain should not audibly affect sound quality for a device like this (or most modern DAC/amps really). I suspect people who think high gain sounds better on all their devices probably just end up playing their music slightly louder. There are psychoacoustic biases at play that tend to make louder sound like better. That's why you need to volume match when comparing any equipment, which would be hard to do when switching gain unless you had two UP5s side-by-side, one on high gain, one on low, playing at the exact same volume.


----------



## barteria

Hello, I’m having “trouble” listening to The Nordic Sound - 2L Audiophile Reference Recording in Tidal with my Shanling UP5

I saw someone recommended this album is to test the highest MQA OFS/352kHz but on my Shanling UP5 it only shows up to MQA OFS/88.2kHz


----------



## ClieOS

barteria said:


> Hello, I’m having “trouble” listening to The Nordic Sound - 2L Audiophile Reference Recording in Tidal with my Shanling UP5
> 
> I saw someone recommended this album is to test the highest MQA OFS/352kHz but on my Shanling UP5 it only shows up to MQA OFS/88.2kHz



I don't use Tidal so I can't be 100% sure, but as I recalled reading it from USB Audio Player Pro's website that Tidal always resample internally in the app to output 88.2kHz MQA when using with USB DAC on smartphone. To bypass this, you need to use Tidal via USB Audio Player Pro.


----------



## barteria (Aug 25, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> I don't use Tidal so I can't be 100% sure, but as I recalled reading it from USB Audio Player Pro's website that Tidal always resample internally in the app to output 88.2kHz MQA when using with USB DAC on smartphone. To bypass this, you need to use Tidal via USB Audio Player Pro.


i see but weirdly i just got MQA OFS/96K with the song BlackPink - Lovesick Girls (Japan Version) from Tidal

i’ll have a read at this USB Audio Player Pro meanwhile

edit: sorry i forgot to mention i’m using Tidal in Windows 10


----------



## Shanling

barteria said:


> Hello, I’m having “trouble” listening to The Nordic Sound - 2L Audiophile Reference Recording in Tidal with my Shanling UP5
> 
> I saw someone recommended this album is to test the highest MQA OFS/352kHz but on my Shanling UP5 it only shows up to MQA OFS/88.2kHz


This is how it's displayed on UP5. It shows MQA OFS/XXkHz (Can differ depending on files), indicating its input. It doesn't show on screen the final 16X upsample.


----------



## Pavel124

How long does the UP5 LDAC battery last for you? In 5 hours, the battery sat down to 10%


----------



## YanaMJ

ClieOS said:


> I don't use Tidal so I can't be 100% sure, but as I recalled reading it from USB Audio Player Pro's website that Tidal always resample internally in the app to output 88.2kHz MQA when using with USB DAC on smartphone. To bypass this, you need to use Tidal via USB Audio Player Pro.


Yes Tidal resampled but now Tidal is bitperfect with USB Dac and it recognises it when plugged.


----------



## mvadu

Does it have onboard mic(s)? Can I use it for phone calls with a wired (2.5mm balanced cables) IEMs? How is audio quality on the receiving end?


----------



## YanaMJ

mvadu said:


> Does it have onboard mic(s)? Can I use it for phone calls with a wired (2.5mm balanced cables) IEMs? How is audio quality on the receiving end?


Yes there is and yes you can. People hear me but I don't know if it is very good or not


----------



## mvadu

YanaMJ said:


> Yes there is and yes you can. People hear me but I don't know if it is very good or not


Thank you.. e.g. ES100 (my current setup) has only one onboard mic, which isn't that good, and I keep getting complaints from  other side. Qudelix-5K which I am considering has a MEMS mic and the SOC has  Qualcomm cVc (their noise cancellation term). UP5 doesn't call out anything on that front in their product spec.


----------



## cadgers

@Shanling Any update on being able to confirm aptX LL support? I seems like it isn't using aptX LL compared to my testing with a BTR3 on the same system.


----------



## rlw6534

cadgers said:


> @Shanling Any update on being able to confirm aptX LL support? I seems like it isn't using aptX LL compared to my testing with a BTR3 on the same system.



Mine does the same thing.  It indicates aptX when connected to my Sennheiser BT100 which supports aptX LL.   I didn't notice any latency though.  Maybe just a status display issue?  I also have a BTR5 which does indicate aptX LL when connected to the BT100.


----------



## tret

Received my UP5 yesterday. Listening to Meze Empyreans via Roon on my iPhone (over AAC) and it all sounds fantastic. I generally listen at moderate levels so on low gain I'm only at 20-22 on the volume dial. Good stuff.


----------



## Shanling

Pavel124 said:


> How long does the UP5 LDAC battery last for you? In 5 hours, the battery sat down to 10%



5 hours is bit too short. Running balanced, in which gain? Any particular hungry headphones?

And did you try it to actually run it until dead battery, ignoring the battery meter?



mvadu said:


> Thank you.. e.g. ES100 (my current setup) has only one onboard mic, which isn't that good, and I keep getting complaints from  other side. Qudelix-5K which I am considering has a MEMS mic and the SOC has  Qualcomm cVc (their noise cancellation term). UP5 doesn't call out anything on that front in their product spec.



UP5 is using Knowles microphone and Qualcomm cVC cancellation, it's mentioned on its product page.



cadgers said:


> @Shanling Any update on being able to confirm aptX LL support? I seems like it isn't using aptX LL compared to my testing with a BTR3 on the same system.



I'm asking our engineers to look into this further.


----------



## Pavel124 (Aug 26, 2021)

Shanling said:


> 5 hours is bit too short. Running balanced, in which gain? Any particular hungry headphones?
> 
> And did you try it to actually run it until dead battery, ignoring the battery meter?


Running balanced, headphones Fiio FH5s,phone samsung s21, LDAC max quality. 5 hour and up5 is completely discharged. Could it be a defective?


----------



## Shanling

Pavel124 said:


> Running balanced, headphones Fiio FH5s,phone samsung s21, LDAC max quality. 5 hour and up5 is completely discharged. Could it be a defective?


I would recommend to try it few more times. It if stay the same, please contact your seller for warranty.


----------



## Hanesu (Aug 27, 2021)

I had the chance to listen to the UP5 yesterday and must say, soundwise I am pretty impressed!
I compared it to my Qudelix 5k and my Hifiman R2R2000 Red, all three devices in Bluetooth mode with AAC/SBC, and me, personally, as a BT receiver, I found it a step up from the Qudelix and really almost on par with the Hifiman.
Might also be a personal preference thing, but the 5k clearly sounds thinner and tinnier than the UP5....at least to my ears.
The UP5 has a thicker, rounder and more impactful sound, surprisingly similar to the Hifiman R2R. While also sounding quite extended in the top end.
Did not test it out yet, but in USB Dac mode I expect the Hifiman to be on top....nevertheless as super versatile and much more convenient BT source (the Hifiman has so many quirks) I am very interested in the UP5 now!
I am also pretty sure I would prefer the UP5 over the BTR5, because when I owned the BTR5, I did not find the sound difference between it and the 5k as big as I found it now between the UP5 and 5k....
Build and feel of the UP5 is also top notch....much better than the 5k, if one does not mind the bigger size of course.
And hey, having 2,5, 3,5 and 4,4mm output on such a - still - small device is fabulous and super convenient. Finally no more adapters! Me like it!


----------



## Godria

Questions for the new owners

1- Do you hear any electronic noise when you press play/pause button? 
2- The click sound when press play/pause button and when you press twice for next track? 

I am a little bit worried to buy it again.. 
I had it for 2 weeks, and then I had to return it 
Cuz I think I received a faulty device!


----------



## YanaMJ

Godria said:


> Questions for the new owners
> 
> 1- Do you hear any electronic noise when you press play/pause button?
> 2- The click sound when press play/pause button and when you press twice for next track?
> ...


I hear something when I press the play/pause button and it does not put the track in pause, only for 1 second


----------



## Godria (Aug 27, 2021)

YanaMJ said:


> I hear something when I press the play/pause button and it does not put the track in pause, only for 1 second


Thanks for responding!

Ohh I thought I got a faulty unit, but it seems all UP5's have the same issue.


----------



## barteria (Aug 27, 2021)

hi fellow UP5 owners, I just want to share my finding (pardon me if this was already shared) regarding my issue with delayed audio start after around 10 seconds of no active sound when using in wired DAC/amp setup

I managed to resolve it by doing the following:

1) go to path ---- C:\Program Files\Shanling\USB Audio Device Driver\W10_x64
2) open the file ShanlingUsbAudioCpl.xml (disable read-only and open your text editor as administrator)
3) Find (ctrl+f) "PageOptions"
3) change <Visibility> setting from "Hidden" to "Visible"
4) save the file (if cannot save in same folder even with admin rights just save in other location then replace the file)
5) open Task Manager
6) go to Details tab
7) find ShanlingUsbAudioCpl.exe then right click and "End Process Tree"
8) go back to path ---- C:\Program Files\Shanling\USB Audio Device Driver\W10_x64
9) find ShanlingUsbAudioCpl.exe then right click and "Run as administrator"
10) go to tab "Options"
11) change the Streaming from "On when Needed" to "Always On"
12) close the application window

***
edit: by the way this was done on my Windows 10 laptop. I'm not sure whether this is happening in macOS as well or not and how to resolve it for macOS but I definitely experience this on my Apple Music on iOS (iPhone X) and Tidal on Android 10 (Huawei Nova 5T) too. Maybe @Shanling can request the eng/dev team to include this option in the iOS and Android companion app in the next update?


----------



## YanaMJ

Godria said:


> Thanks for responding!
> 
> Ohh I thought I got a faulty unit, but it seems all UP5's have the same issue.


Try again the pause button today and works well now...don't understand why 🤔


----------



## Godria

YanaMJ said:


> Try again the pause button today and works well now...don't understand why 🤔


Yeah that is kinda weird.. But as long as you are happy with UP5 don't worry about it that much..


----------



## YanaMJ

Godria said:


> Yeah that is kinda weird.. But as long as you are happy with UP5 don't worry about it that much..


Yes you're right 😉


----------



## Paramekshu

YanaMJ said:


> Yes you're right 😉


Hi, I had the same issue when I first received my UP5, but I figured out how to push the button. Use your fingernail so you can get a tactile feel for with the button feels like. Then it becomes easier to push the button.


----------



## Shanling

Godria said:


> Questions for the new owners
> 
> 1- Do you hear any electronic noise when you press play/pause button?
> 2- The click sound when press play/pause button and when you press twice for next track?
> ...



Yeah, there can be some audible click when pausing file or changing to next, it's all normal.



barteria said:


> hi fellow UP5 owners, I just want to share my finding (pardon me if this was already shared) regarding my issue with delayed audio start after around 10 seconds of no active sound when using in wired DAC/amp setup
> 
> I managed to resolve it by doing the following:
> 
> ...



Will share this with software team.
For Mac OS, iOS< Android, UP5 works without drivers.


----------



## chichaphile

Shanling said:


> Yeah, there can be some audible click when pausing file or changing to next, it's all normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To clarify Inline mic and volume control CTIA is working on UP5 3.5mm SE port

*i hope software team can added volume control slider function in app for convenience and also prolonged rotary volume lifetime.


*


----------



## Shanling

chichaphile said:


> To clarify Inline mic and volume control CTIA is working on UP5 3.5mm SE port
> 
> *i hope software team can added volume control slider function in app for convenience and also prolonged rotary volume lifetime.*



Yes, sorry for this. UP5 supports both in-line controls and microphone. Somehow it was missed in our product specification.

We do not plan add volume control to the app. We recommend to use just the standard volume on your phone.


----------



## ruffandruff

A bit off topic but why do you guys @Shanling dont make portable battery powered dac/amps like the fiio q3. You should take that up as well.


----------



## Hanesu

Any more sound impressions of the UP5 vs other DACs/DAPs? I am interested in other people`s opinions!


----------



## johnjazz

Anyone knows how will the MQA Studio status show up on the UP5 display? In the UP5 manual is says that the LED glows green and blue which does not seem to be right?? Below is the paragraph from the UP5 manual.

The UP5 LED glows green or blue to indicate that the unit is
decoding and playing an MQA stream or file, and denotes provenance to
ensure that the sound is identical to that of the source material. It glows
blue to indicate it is playing an MQA Studio file, which has either been
approved in the studio by the artist/producer or has been verified by the
copyright owner.


----------



## Shanling

ruffandruff said:


> A bit off topic but why do you guys @Shanling dont make portable battery powered dac/amps like the fiio q3. You should take that up as well.



In our experience (and based on feedback from distributors), demand for such devices is simply too low these days.



johnjazz said:


> Anyone knows how will the MQA Studio status show up on the UP5 display? In the UP5 manual is says that the LED glows green and blue which does not seem to be right?? Below is the paragraph from the UP5 manual.
> 
> The UP5 LED glows green or blue to indicate that the unit is
> decoding and playing an MQA stream or file, and denotes provenance to
> ...


Yeah, ignore the manual, it's completely wrong in the MQA section.

It will show MQA in top status bar and then OFS/88.2kHz(this can differ depending on file)


----------



## ClieOS

ruffandruff said:


> A bit off topic but why do you guys @Shanling dont make portable battery powered dac/amps like the fiio q3. You should take that up as well.



...because it is mostly a dying market that has already been cornered by a few brands?


----------



## Pavel124

Guys, how does UP5 compare in sound quality with portable players?


----------



## Hanesu (Aug 31, 2021)

Pavel124 said:


> Guys, how does UP5 compare in sound quality with portable players?


For some reason, there really is not much talk going on about sound quality in this thread....I am wondering why (isn`t this why so many of us are here?)


----------



## barteria (Aug 31, 2021)

B


Shanling said:


> Will share this with software team.
> For Mac OS, iOS< Android, UP5 works without drivers.



good to know you guys are taking notes of our feedbacks. I just checked again the delay audio start after 10 seconds idle also happening on macOS too but not on Android (pardon my discrepancy)

things I wish for the next firmware update (if they are technically possible):
1) aforementioned above for Windows, macOS and iOS
2) able to set it never turn off/sleep (i'm using this with my Topping A90 & laptop, so the USB is constantly providing power) because I prefer to turn it off manually myself
3) able to turn UP5's bluetooth completely off when using in USB-DAC mode with phones to save battery life
4) able to bypass battery (not charging it and not using it for power as well) and power the UP5 straight from USB to further prolong the battery life
5) able to use the EQ (especially custom) in USB-DAC mode
6) able to set volume independently for each  2.5mm, 4.4mm and 3.5mm output (like Matrix Audio Mini I/Mini I-Pro 3), good for A-B comparison and for 2 people listening from the same laptop/phone/tab in flights or train rides

other than those little quirks, Shanling UP5 is really a great DAC for its size in my opinion
it will be the best in its class if @Shanling would actually take my humble suggestions (  fingers crossed  )


----------



## ClieOS

barteria said:


> B
> 
> 
> good to know you guys are taking notes of our feedbacks. I just checked again the delay audio start after 10 seconds idle also happening on macOS too but not on Android (pardon my discrepancy)
> ...



Point 3 is probably not achievable (if not extreme difficult) on hardware level. Point 5 is near impossible as well as the current EQ system probably is built on the Bluetooth SoC's DSP function, which itself (*the whole BT chip) is not being used in USB DAC mode as XMOS is handling the USB DAC function. This also somewhat contradicts point 3 if we are able to shutdown BT, which will shutdown its DSP at the same time. Point 6 is also impossible on the hardware level, especially given 2.5m and 4.4mm is essentially internally linked together. Besides, you can't use balanced output (2.5mm and 4.4mm) and single-ended (3.5mm) at the same time


----------



## Shanling

barteria said:


> B
> 
> 
> good to know you guys are taking notes of our feedbacks. I just checked again the delay audio start after 10 seconds idle also happening on macOS too but not on Android (pardon my discrepancy)
> ...


1) Will look into this.
Points 2-4, it seems you would be happier with our UA2 than with UP5. We have no plans to add these changes, some of them are not even possible due to design of UP5.
5) Not possible. Also, when using as USB DAC, you will get much more with the software EQ on your computer than you could do with the simple one on UP5.
6) Not possible.


----------



## johnjazz

ClieOS said:


> I tested UP5 with USB Audio Player Pro going between MQA and non-MQA music, all without any issue.





ClieOS said:


> I tested UP5 with USB Audio Player Pro going between MQA and non-MQA music, all without any isUAPP set to Bit Perfect on my Android phone. MQA is not shown on the UP5 display.





ClieOS said:


> I tested UP5 with USB Audio Player Pro going between MQA and non-MQA music, all without any issue.


I was trying Tidal on UAPP with my Android phone. However MQA does not register on the UP5 display. Perhaps I may have missed some settings?


----------



## ClieOS

johnjazz said:


> I was trying Tidal on UAPP with my Android phone. However MQA does not register on the UP5 display. Perhaps I may have missed some settings?



Make sure you turn on 'bit perfect' setting in UAPP setting, and then max out your smartphone digital volume.


----------



## YanaMJ

johnjazz said:


> I was trying Tidal on UAPP with my Android phone. However MQA does not register on the UP5 display. Perhaps I may have missed some settings?


Volume of your android system at max


----------



## johnjazz

YanaMJ said:


> Volume of your android system at max


Yep maxed out to the max


----------



## YanaMJ

johnjazz said:


> Yep maxed out to the max


Have you bought the MQA option in UAPP ?


----------



## johnjazz

ClieOS said:


> Make sure you turn on 'bit perfect' setting in UAPP setting, and then max out your smartphone digital volume.


Yep Bit Perfect turned on


YanaMJ said:


> Have you bought the MQA option in UAPP ?


Hahaha... that is a good question and the answer is No


----------



## YanaMJ

johnjazz said:


> Yep Bit Perfect turned on
> 
> Hahaha... that is a good question and the answer is No


I think you have the solution. It's worth a try 😉


----------



## johnjazz

johnjazz said:


> Yep Bit Perfect turned on
> 
> Hahaha... that is a good question and the answer is No





YanaMJ said:


> I think you have the solution. It's worth a try 😉


Strangely I tested again and it worked fine with my Topping DAC showing MQA Studio without the purchase


----------



## ClieOS

I thought someone mentioned that Tidal already updated its app to output bit perfect MQA to external DAC? There might not be any need to use UAPP after all.


----------



## YanaMJ (Sep 1, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> I thought someone mentioned that Tidal already updated its app to output bit perfect MQA to external DAC? There might not be any need to use UAPP after all.


Yes it's me 😉 and I confirm this but maybe he prefer UAPP like me


----------



## YanaMJ

johnjazz said:


> Strangely I tested again and it worked fine with my Topping DAC showing MQA Studio without the purchase


🤔


----------



## johnjazz

YanaMJ said:


> Yes it's me 😉 and I confirm this.


Tidal MQA works fine on my UP5 without the UAPP. However it fails to work with my other other DACs without the UAPP.


----------



## johnjazz

YanaMJ said:


> I think you have the solution. It's worth a try 😉





YanaMJ said:


> I think you have the solution. It's worth a try 😉


Works bit perfectly now. Thanks!
While I like Apple's hi-res but MQA still edges even with all the bad technical reviews on MQA. Perhaps my budget headphones cannot pickup the distortions


----------



## Sixgun1

Hello all, very new user here. I am hoping to pass along some useful info (hopefully) that I have  (starting with help from one of yanaMJ's posts) worked out using a Samsung note 10+ 5g with Tidal HiFi on my newly acquired UP5.  I could not figure out how to get LDAC to work and saw other users that had varying questions in somewhat the same area.  YanaMJ's post about going into the options menu of the bluetooth device itself was spot on and greatly appreciated.

  Upon having more time to play around with the UP5 and the settings on my Note 10 plus, there is a developer options menu you can enable and really get into other Bluetooth adjustment options and quality as well as an option for the LDAC playback quality itself. At its highest level, which says optimized for audio, it is labeled as 990kbps. It seems you have to force it into this mode everytime you power up to listen as its default is adaptive bitrate, which I have read can possibly be iffy, but I don't honestly know. 

   Does it make a difference though? Well...  I...feel....like the quality of the audio coming from my FH7's and UP5 is just more...complete...once I go through the dev options in my phone and make those few adjustments. Everything else seems to stay stored, just not the optimized audio setting. 

At least I feel as if I have my rig up and running at its best possible bluetooth potential now. I hope this might help someone down the road that is new like myself. Again, don't forget to go into your bluetooth device list details/options and enable LDAC, its a slider. I couldn't get anything else to work until I did that first.


----------



## hardpike

Guys
Just got my up5. I am mostly interested as connected dac to my android phone.
So far I can only get 48k from the phone, even with dsd and 24/192 for example.

I am in UC1

What am I missing?
Thanks


----------



## ClieOS

hardpike said:


> Guys
> Just got my up5. I am mostly interested as connected dac to my android phone.
> So far I can only get 48k from the phone, even with dsd and 24/192 for example.
> 
> ...



First, set it to UAC2 (UAC1 is for game console and such).

Secondly, Android always resampling all internal audio to 16/48 by default. You need to use an music app that can bypass this. For example, USB Audio Player Pro,  Hiby Music or Onkyo HF Player Pro, etc.


----------



## hardpike

ClieOS said:


> First, set it to UAC2 (UAC1 is for game console and such).
> 
> Secondly, Android always resampling all internal audio to 16/48 by default. You need to use an music app that can bypass this. For example, USB Audio Player Pro,  Hiby Music or Onkyo HF Player Pro, etc.


Thanks! Appreciatethe feedback

Is apple music capable?


----------



## ClieOS

hardpike said:


> Is apple music capable?



AFAIK, absolutely not.


----------



## hardpike

ClieOS said:


> AFAIK, absolutely not.


Thanks!

I can see that tidal is capable and i get mqa too.

I have a big NAS collection, what app can i use from the mobile that is bit perfect?

I love hiby music but I cannot see how to play from NAS

Also eddict player does not play bit perfect?
When i connect the player i get this. Like nothing detected?


----------



## ClieOS

I don't use NAS, though I think USB Audio Player Pro should be able to access it.

As for Eddict Player - pretty sure it is not compatible with UP5.


----------



## rlw6534 (Sep 6, 2021)

hardpike said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I can see that tidal is capable and i get mqa too.
> 
> ...



Hiby app can stream from a NAS.  I believe it is under "cloud" or "personal cloud".   You may have to scroll the menu bar to the right.   UAPP can do this also and is probably the best choice.   Neutron works also if you can manage the UI.

Not that some newer Android phones do not have the 24/48 limitation, especially with Android 10 or later (supports 24/192).   It depends upon the specific phone.  What are you using?


----------



## hardpike (Sep 6, 2021)

rlw6534 said:


> Hiby app can stream from a NAS.  I believe it is under "cloud" or "personal cloud".   You may have to scroll the menu bar to the right.   UAPP can do this also and is probably the best choice.   Neutron works also if you can manage the UI.
> 
> Not that some newer Android phones do not have the 24/48 limitation, especially with Android 10 or later (supports 24/192).   It depends upon the specific phone.  What are you using?


Redmi note 10 pro with android 11 and it is hd audio certified


----------



## rlw6534

hardpike said:


> Redmi note 10 pro with android 11 and it is hd audio certified



So, in theory, it should work up to at least 24/192 without any special software (if the app supports hi-res).   UAC2 should also work.  I don't have your phone so you will have to test and see.

I still think UAPP is a good choice as an all-around player that supports Tidal, Qobuz, DLNA and bit-perfect high-resolution.


----------



## ClieOS (Sep 6, 2021)

hardpike said:


> Redmi note 10 pro with android 11 and *it is hd audio certified*



It means it can playback Hires files, by its stock app and on its own device. It doesn't however in anyway means it can playback Hires files on external connected devices.

p/s: HD audio certified - that is an super easy certification to get. Any playback/decoding devices that can do 24/96 can automatically qualified and all you need to do is to submit a paper (*in which they actually don't check if what you say is true, or whether your device sounds good or not).


----------



## hardpike

rlw6534 said:


> Hiby app can stream from a NAS.  I believe it is under "cloud" or "personal cloud".   You may have to scroll the menu bar to the right.


FINALLY! After weeks looking for this, I got how it is!

MANY THANKS!


----------



## rlw6534 (Sep 6, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> It means it can playback Hires files, by its stock app and on its own device. It doesn't however in anyway means it can playback Hires files on external connected devices.
> 
> p/s: HD audio certified - that is an super easy certification to get. Any playback/decoding devices that can do 24/96 can automatically qualified and all you need to do is to submit a paper (*in which they actually don't check if what you say is true, or whether your device sounds good or not).



Agreed, the certification doesn't mean much.  A Google search says his phone has an ES9218 32bit QUAD-DAC that supports 24/192 (on board).   Of course the USB could be different, but Android 10 and later is supposed to have native 24/192.  I would be surprised if that didn't work on USB as well.  Can't be sure until you try...


----------



## johnjazz

Anyone tried using the UP5 with a pair of 300 Ω headphones? Will the volume max out?


----------



## hardpike

rlw6534 said:


> Agreed, the certification doesn't mean much.  A Google search says his phone has an ES9218 32bit QUAD-DAC that supports 24/192 (on board).   Of course the USB could be different, but Android 10 and later is supposed to have native 24/192.  I would be surprised if that didn't work on USB as well.  Can't be sure until you try...


Not working at the moment (for usb) is jut reading 48. It may be related with the mui operaring system on top of default android. I will dig around to see if some option is interfering with this...


----------



## rlw6534

hardpike said:


> Not working at the moment (for usb) is jut reading 48. It may be related with the mui operaring system on top of default android. I will dig around to see if some option is interfering with this...


Bummer.  Maybe try UAPP as it has it's own USB driver that bypasses Android audio.  There is a free trial:  https://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/uapp-trial


----------



## Bozozone

I would like to have my UP5 connected to my Android phone via OTG and USB dac mode and sending the audio to my Sony WF-1000XM4 earbuds. But the Shanling is not pairing with the earbuds for some reason. Is there a solution to this? I have the latest firmware installed.


----------



## ClieOS

Bozozone said:


> I would like to have my UP5 connected to my Android phone via OTG and USB dac mode and sending the audio to my Sony WF-1000XM4 earbuds. But the Shanling is not pairing with the earbuds for some reason. Is there a solution to this? I have the latest firmware installed.



They don't pair together because it is impossible to do so. UP5 is not a Bluetooth adapter / transmitter, it is a Bluetooth receiver and USB DAC/amp for wired headphones. /facepalm/


----------



## Bozozone

Thank you for the help. I just got the Shanling but have been all over the Fiio M5 in the last few days and BTA 30 and loving their versatility. The Shanling has me open mouthed at its capability though, especially the sound quality. Ldac seems to be every bit as good as the USB dac connection. I am noticing the magisterial Soundstage and separation of instruments. Ten out of ten for sound. And it drives my ATH-ADX5000s fine.


----------



## Shanling

hardpike said:


> Also eddict player does not play bit perfect?
> When i connect the player i get this. Like nothing detected?



Eddict player is not able to work around Android resampler. You would need UAPP, Hiby or similar app for that.

For UP5 companion app is Shanling Controller and it works over Bluetooth.



Bozozone said:


> I would like to have my UP5 connected to my Android phone via OTG and USB dac mode and sending the audio to my Sony WF-1000XM4 earbuds. But the Shanling is not pairing with the earbuds for some reason. Is there a solution to this? I have the latest firmware installed.


UP5 is Bluetooth receiver only, it can not work with Bluetooth headphones.

Also, most Android phones are now capable of LDAC, so there should be no need to add UP5 into such chain.


----------



## hardpike

Loving my UP5, really nice sound. I think combined with my Oriolus Isabellae is a match made in heaven


----------



## Sixgun1

Hello all. I don't seem to be getting the best battery life out of this device, but maybe it is caused by the way I am running it? It seems to be going into the shut down beeping phase right around 5 hours...maybe 5 and a half. I am running it on dual DAC on a balanced Fiio LC 4.4d cable on high gain. Is this to be expected or should I be getting a little better battery life?  Thanks for any help/advice,  I appreciate it.


----------



## YanaMJ

Sixgun1 said:


> Hello all. I don't seem to be getting the best battery life out of this device, but maybe it is caused by the way I am running it? It seems to be going into the shut down beeping phase right around 5 hours...maybe 5 and a half. I am running it on dual DAC on a balanced Fiio LC 4.4d cable on high gain. Is this to be expected or should I be getting a little better battery life?  Thanks for any help/advice,  I appreciate it.


Around 5 hours for me too in usb dac mode, 2.5, low gain


----------



## hardpike (Sep 8, 2021)

YanaMJ said:


> Around 5 hours for me too in usb dac mode, 2.5, low gain


Around same for me with 24/96 or 24/192 or DSD


----------



## rlw6534

Sixgun1 said:


> Hello all. I don't seem to be getting the best battery life out of this device, but maybe it is caused by the way I am running it? It seems to be going into the shut down beeping phase right around 5 hours...maybe 5 and a half. I am running it on dual DAC on a balanced Fiio LC 4.4d cable on high gain. Is this to be expected or should I be getting a little better battery life?  Thanks for any help/advice,  I appreciate it.


AFAIK, the Dual DAC mode only applies to single-ended.  Balanced always uses both DACs.   Obviously you will get better battery on single-ended, single DAC mode. Gain really shouldn't matter, if at the same volume level.  Harder to drive headphones and high resolution tracks will also use more battery, of course.


----------



## Hanesu (Sep 9, 2021)

New owner of the UP5 and I have some questions and impressions. 

*Questions:*

1. Using the controller app on iOS, the EQ seems to have almost no effect on frequency response at all? After switching it on, I can only realize a decrease in volume, as many other EQs do, too, to avoid clipping. But sadly, this also seems to make the audio sound slightly dull and when actually using the sliders, for example increasing the sub bass frequencies to the maximum, I can hear almost no difference in sub bass quantity? Is this normal (when I do the same with my Qudelix 5k the difference is HUGE!)? And what is the pop up window with "under revision" supposed to mean while using the EQ and do other people also experience occasionally not being able to pull the sliders back, only through resetting the EQ? I must say I am not happy with the EQ at all.....

2. Will the button to update the firmware only appear in the "BT device control" menu if there actually is an update possible? Because I don`t find it at all? But I am already on the newest version 1.6.0....so maybe that is the reason?

3. How am I supposed to take the UP5 out of the case? Do others here finding this really, really difficult, too, almost impossible without using a stick or something to push it out?

Other than that my *impressions* are fairly positive, especially in the sound department:

As I have written already in my first impressions after using it in a shop, I stick with my opinion that it definitely sounds better than the Qudelix, great actually, especially in BT mode. While maybe being on a similar technical level (in terms of resolution etc.), the UP5 sounds fuller, a bit wider/airier and for sure more dynamic in BT mode. And even using it at louder volumes, it does not distort or get confused at all. The 5k does not sound bad, too, but it tends to distort a bit playing at louder volumes and some parts of the frequency range tend to sound a bit "tinny" or "edgy" with not so much three dimensional layering/body.....at least to my ears.

Interestingly, I feel both units seem to react differently when connecting them via USB instead of using them in BT mode. While the 5k sounds slightly fuller and rounder now, the UP5 clearly gets a lot brighter. Actually someone else here has described the sound "bright" - and I could not understand why, because at first I did not hear it that way. But that time I had not used it wired, and now I understand. It seems almost that bass seems to take a step back, but I guess that is a psycho acoustic effect because the balance between lows and highs gets changed in form of a treble boost. UP5 almost gets a kind of "crystal clear" signature wired, instead of the more musical one in BT mode....I like both.
And haptics and handling are really great in my opinion, the 5k feels so cheap and flimsy besides it....sad but true.

Shanling - please work on the app (especially EQ) - then this is going to be the best of all BT dongles in my opinion!


----------



## Sixgun1

Thank you for the battery life info/confirmation everyone, I really appreciate it. You all are rock stars 😎 I was worried I had a dud lol. 

  Hanesu, I have noticed this with the app EQ as well. All the presets seem to work, but if I go into custom, nothing seems to really change. However, when I first move the slider on a particular band, I think I can hear the change, but that change only lasts for like .125 seconds before reverting back to what I would say is no difference. The best sounding preset (to my ears, through fh7's) is the pop setting. Everything else sounds....muddy...in their own way. Except for rock. Rock would make my ears bleed from the treble it kicks out through these fh7's. It is ALOT. Again, that's just my personal preference and should be taken with a grain of salt. 
   Also, as you noted, it seems extremely difficult to even move the sliders as they keep going back to their original position when I move my finger away. It takes me quite a few tries (5 or so) to get them to stick to where I want them be and again, it doesn't seem to make any difference in the sound. I definitely agree that the app needs work, but I believe I had read somewhere that Shanling may have said they were working on it. I just am not 100% certain if I am remembering correctly on that. It would also be nice if a person could store that custom EQ so it doesn't need to be redone everytime you want to use it. Maybe there is and I just don't know how to do so. Doesn't really matter at this point I suppose as the custom EQ doesn't seem to work. 
    As far as the updating goes, I believe there are two different kinds of updating that can be done. One is OTA (over the air) and one where you need to plug it in. I haven't yet looked into that aspect yet as mine came with the 1.6v as well. Someone will definitely be able to elaborate on those different update modes though and it may talk about them on Shanlings website. 
   Upon trying to remove mine from the case, it seems fairly loose in there, until that volume knob makes contact. Then I run into what you are talking about. That's as far I got on trying to remove it.


----------



## Sixgun1

On another topic, I found a clip that can be used on the factory case, but it requires the factory snap flap to be cut off. So far, it has survived several flights, thousands of miles of car travels and much day to day running so I'd say I have some decent field testing in on it and it's still holding up. Sooooo much better than that snap flap, at least for my needs and purposes. I got tired of fiddling with the flap and the snap, especially on the molle webbing of my travel backpack for airports. Now, it just slides right on instead of trying to jam the flap through the molle loop and then trying to snap it closed. That got old real quick.


----------



## Paramekshu

Sixgun1 said:


> On another topic, I found a clip that can be used on the factory case, but it requires the factory snap flap to be cut off. So far, it has survived several flights, thousands of miles of car travels and much day to day running so I'd say I have some decent field testing in on it and it's still holding up. Sooooo much better than that snap flap, at least for my needs and purposes. I got tired of fiddling with the flap and the snap, especially on the molle webbing of my travel backpack for airports. Now, it just slides right on instead of trying to jam the flap through the molle loop and then trying to snap it closed. That got old real quick.


Where did you buy the clip, what is the name of it?


----------



## YanaMJ

I have difficulties too to get the UP5 out of the case...Don't put it anymore at that time because of that.


----------



## Sixgun1

Paramekshu said:


> Where did you buy the clip, what is the name of it?


It is called the hip clip. It's from a company called nite ize. I paid 6 bucks for it but have seen them go for as much as twenty.


----------



## Shanling

Sixgun1 said:


> Hello all. I don't seem to be getting the best battery life out of this device, but maybe it is caused by the way I am running it? It seems to be going into the shut down beeping phase right around 5 hours...maybe 5 and a half. I am running it on dual DAC on a balanced Fiio LC 4.4d cable on high gain. Is this to be expected or should I be getting a little better battery life?  Thanks for any help/advice,  I appreciate it.


Does it actually shut down after 5 hours or do you only get the warning tone? Got some cases when it gets to the low battery warning quite a bit prematurely.



Hanesu said:


> New owner of the UP5 and I have some questions and impressions.
> 
> *Questions:*
> 
> ...



1. So far there is issue with the EQ, it doesn't engage properly. Hope to have it fixed soon.

2. You can click on it to check for new firmware, it will give you "Currently the latest version" message for now.

3. I just push it out with my finger. Also, why is everybody taking UP5 out of the case so often?


----------



## rlw6534 (Sep 8, 2021)

Shanling said:


> 3. I just push it out with my finger. Also, why is everybody taking UP5 out of the case so often?


Because it won't lie flat with the strap (which is also too long and bows out), particularly when using as a DAC.  Also the button click is impossible to detect through the case.  I'm never sure if it's pressed or not.


----------



## Sixgun1

Shanling said:


> Does it actually shut down after 5 hours or do you only get the warning tone? Got some cases when it gets to the low battery warning quite a bit prematurely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been powering down after said amount of time. I hear it start beeping, but it doesn't seem to me that it beeps for all that long before powering down. I'll pay closer attention so I can let you know if that's going on with it. Thanks for that info. 

   Also, thanks for the heads up on the EQ! I thought I had read that or heard that somewhere, but your confirmation is appreciated 👍 Looking forward to the EQ being fixed. Really digging this device. It's been amazing in my travels.


----------



## Sixgun1

Figured out this will also pair to a separate bluetooth dongle I own. I was just experimenting on a Delta flight and I was able to plug that module into the headrest screen via 3.5mm, sync it to the UP5 and listen to movies without officially being connected to the seat in front of me. Not to mention how much it actually improves the volume so you can hear what's going on in the movie/show. Won't be running LDAC haha, but it's pretty nice to not have to unplug if anyone is trying to get by you.....or stretching to far and having the headset come unplugged and go right in your drink (not that I'd know anything about that) 

  Also, I didn't see this little bit of info anywhere either. On a Samsung phone, if you hold the power button down momentarily, not long enough to shut it off, it will pull up Bixby. I don't know if it will pull up any other voice assistant product though and maybe there is another way to use that feature that I'm unaware of. I stumbled on that by chance. That doesn't mean it hasn't been mentioned before though and I just missed it somewhere. I don't know if that matters to anyone honestly, but its all about learning what these new devices can do. Hope it's helpful for someone down the road.


----------



## Hanesu (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks a lot for your replies! 



Shanling said:


> 1. So far there is issue with the EQ, it doesn't engage properly. Hope to have it fixed soon.



Ok, but wouldn`t it make much more sense to only release something when it is ready to work properly? For example only include functions in the app that work without problems and then step by step add new _working _functions with new versions of the app (instead of always repairing stuff "in front of the eyes of the customer")? . I have asked myself often why some companies release stuff that is not ready yet (same with Fiio, Hifiman etc). From my point of view (as a customer) this only throws a bad light on a company. Sorry for asking this question, please see it as an honest feedback to an *otherwise great product*!



Shanling said:


> 2. You can click on it to check for new firmware, it will give you "Currently the latest version" message for now.



Ok, but where exactly? Click on what icon in which menu? I still can`t find it?



Shanling said:


> 3. I just push it out with my finger. Also, why is everybody taking UP5 out of the case so often?



Could you really push your finger completely through that small hole on the bottom? I can`t, my fingers, even the small one, are simply too big. I can only push my small finger about 1cm in there. And then there is also this problem with the side button that needs to be pushed while pushing the unit further. It`s really tricky....and I don`t seem to be the only one.

There are several reasons to take off the case. The first one was mentioned already: If you sometimes use the UP5 as a USB dac, the unit is not laying flat on the table. The second is that with the case on it gets a lot bulkier. So if I want to put it into a little transport box that I usually use together with my earphones, it only fits without the case. But then again, there are other occasions when I want to leave it in the case....so it would be helpful to be able to easily take it out.
*But generally speaking, I like the idea of a leather (pleather) case a lot, better than a plastic case - so that is great!

*


----------



## ClieOS

Hanesu said:


> Ok, but wouldn`t it make much more sense to only release something when it is ready to work properly? For example only include functions in the app that work without problems and then step by step add new _working _functions with new versions of the app (instead of always repairing stuff "in front of the eyes of the customer")? . I have asked myself often why some companies release stuff that is not ready yet (same with Fiio, Hifiman etc). From my point of view (as a customer) this only throws a bad light on a company. Sorry for asking this question, please see it as an honest feedback to an *otherwise great product*!



Because it is kinda common knowledge among software developer that bug catching is generally costly on manpower as well as time consuming. So the software world usually start releasing product if it can achieve roughly 60% designed functionality and the rest is left for bugfixing. By the time you reaches 80%, it is time release the next product. Nothing is ever going to reach 100%, not if you want to keep the company profitable.


----------



## Hanesu (Sep 9, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> Because it is kinda common knowledge among software developer that bug catching is generally costly on manpower as well as time consuming. So the software world usually start releasing product if it can achieve roughly 60% designed functionality and the rest is left for bugfixing. By the time you reaches 80%, it is time release the next product. Nothing is ever going to reach 100%, not if you want to keep the company profitable.


I understand well what you are saying!  But I feel this is not necessarily a contradiction to what I say! The point is, that the bug fixing could be done behind "closed doors". Instead of releasing an EQ with only half of its functions working, Shanling could start to release an EQ with only (working) presets.... and _lock the "custom" function for the user until it works_. Like this, the user won`t have any bad experience and you have the same time for fixing the bugs...

Second is, that there _are_ some profitable companies that do NOT work with these crazy fast release cycles - some of them are well known brands with very reliable products that sell well. But certainly It might also be a question of markets. While some markets (like China apparently) seem to demand these quick releases, some don`t. For example, to sell more units in Europe, I am pretty convinced many customers would prefer reliability over quick release....

By the way, may I ask a technical question to the ones who know: Does the UP5 use a different EQ implementation than former releases like the UP4 or UP3 (I have never owned a Shanling product before, so I honestly don`t know)? So it needs to be developed newly for the UP5?


----------



## ClieOS

Hanesu said:


> By the way, may I ask a technical question: Does the UP5 use a different EQ implementation than former releases like the UP4 or UP3 (I have never owned a Shanling product before, so I honestly don`t know)? So it needs to be developed newly for the UP5?



UP2 and UP4 are CSR8675 based. It is an old chip so the SDK is pretty completed. The problem with CSR8675 is that it is limited in processing power. That is why most CSR8675 based Bluetooth adapter either don't offer EQ or offer very limited EQ. Processing power not as much a problem on the QCC5120 in UP5, but QCC5120 is a fairly new chip so the SDK is mostly incomplete and required the manufacturer to implement their own code.


----------



## littlenezt

hi there, just purchase the shanling up5 today, i want to ask is it safe to charge this with redmi note 9 pro charger? 
here is the spec of the charger


Model: MDY-11-EZ
Input: 100-240V, 50/60Hz,0.7A
Output: 5.0V~3.0A (15W) / 9.0V~3.0A (27W) / 12.0V~2.25A (27W) / 20.0V~1.35A (27W) / 11.0V~3.0A (33W), Max 33.0W.
thankyou in advance, also will do review of this receiver soon on my youtube channel (Indonesian) and text version on headfi


----------



## Paramekshu

littlenezt said:


> hi there, just purchase the shanling up5 today, i want to ask is it safe to charge this with redmi note 9 pro charger?
> here is the spec of the charger
> 
> 
> ...


It's recommended to use a 5 volt charger nothing stronger


----------



## SuperBo

Does UP5 support no charging mode when I use it as an DAC for my laptop?


----------



## animalsrush

Quick question.. firmware update via OTA got that .. I saw somewhere u need windows to update usb.. is there a utility for mac. Deciding between this or ifi go blu.. thanks


----------



## Sixgun1

I think I read somewhere within this thread answers to both of your questions, but not 100%. I wish I could remember exactly where. I think Shanling answered it though. I just mainly run mine on bluetooth, but there are some members here that will most likely have those answers. (found it, first page of thread)

This UP5 is a pretty slick little device and I'm not even using it to it fullest potential. Wish battery life was a little closer to advertised, but there are alot of variables to that, I get it. But still. There's a few unfinished bits in the software eq, but they've stated here that they are working on it and it will be a welcomed. Hopefully it performs well. Everything else about this unit performs well though(battery life....ehhh), at least for me. I'm doing some monitoring off how fast it dies compared to its beep before it dies. But all in all, still a solid device.


----------



## rlw6534

SuperBo said:


> Does UP5 support no charging mode when I use it as an DAC for my laptop?



Yes, charging can be turned on and off using the buttons and menu on the player. The setting is also remembered after a power cycle.  It will still charge if the device is turned completely off and connected to a charger.


----------



## romekbono

Shanling said:


> Does it actually shut down after 5 hours or do you only get the warning tone? Got some cases when it gets to the low battery warning quite a bit prematurely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems so easy for you to push it out with your finger.

Can you record a video and show us how you do that ? It could be helpful for us .

Thanks


----------



## littlenezt (Sep 12, 2021)

hey, is it just my unit or the included leather case and up5 is super easy to slide in and out? i almost drop my UP5 from the leather case to concrete floor today , luckily the volume knob got stuck on the leather case so it doesnt actually drop to the floor 

edit:

LOL i just read the previous page, while others having difficulties removing the leather case, mine seems to be super easy to slide in and out,  inconsistency on the QC side i guess?
myself 100% prefer the leather case to be tight rather than loose like mine

i wonder what @Shanling going to say on this.. extra case for every up5 owner? lol


----------



## jeffri

The leather case is tight on mine, a bit challenging to remove but I can do it just fine with my finger. Though, the clip... is rather loose. There is no way I could clip it to my belt and expect it to stay, a slight twist will undone the clip and... well, free fall. It doesn't happen to me yet since I don't trust it, but it has undone many times while I'm sitting, so obviously I won't walk around with it clipped.


----------



## Hanesu

jeffri said:


> The leather case is tight on mine, a bit challenging to remove but I can do it just fine with my finger. Though, the clip... is rather loose. There is no way I could clip it to my belt and expect it to stay, a slight twist will undone the clip and... well, free fall. It doesn't happen to me yet since I don't trust it, but it has undone many times while I'm sitting, so obviously I won't walk around with it clipped.


haha...mine is the other way round! Fit is super super tight - almost impossible to remove without becoming violent.  Belt clip works great though and everything stays where it should!


----------



## littlenezt

man, i wish mine super tight like yours


----------



## Shanling

animalsrush said:


> Quick question.. firmware update via OTA got that .. I saw somewhere u need windows to update usb.. is there a utility for mac. Deciding between this or ifi go blu.. thanks



USB section can be updated only with Windows.
But it's something you will need to do just once.



littlenezt said:


> hey, is it just my unit or the included leather case and up5 is super easy to slide in and out? i almost drop my UP5 from the leather case to concrete floor today , luckily the volume knob got stuck on the leather case so it doesnt actually drop to the floor
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



If your case is super loose, please contact your seller for a check on it. They can source replacement for you.


----------



## littlenezt

Shanling said:


> USB section can be updated only with Windows.
> But it's something you will need to do just once.
> 
> 
> ...


any other option than contacting the seller? or should i PM you instead?


----------



## Shanling

littlenezt said:


> any other option than contacting the seller? or should i PM you instead?


Our international distributors and their dealers are there to deal with such issues. We are unable to ship our replacements from China.


----------



## saZi

I got my UP5 on thursday. Sound is great, though just a minor upgrade from my BTR3K. I have the problem that I keep getting audio dropouts. I'm using it with an iPhone 11 pro max (Apple Music and Soundcloud) over bluetooth as the included iPhone cable didn't work for it (it worked on the BTR3K). The audio drops out when changing songs or fast forwarding in a track. It doesn't happen all the time, but it's often enough to make this an unpleasant experience. When it happens I need to power the unit off and on again. This has never been an issue with the BTR3K. Is anyone running into the same issue? Any tips?


----------



## Hanesu (Sep 13, 2021)

saZi said:


> I got my UP5 on thursday. Sound is great, though just a minor upgrade from my BTR3K. I have the problem that I keep getting audio dropouts. I'm using it with an iPhone 11 pro max (Apple Music and Soundcloud) over bluetooth as the included iPhone cable didn't work for it (it worked on the BTR3K). The audio drops out when changing songs or fast forwarding in a track. It doesn't happen all the time, but it's often enough to make this an unpleasant experience. When it happens I need to power the unit off and on again. This has never been an issue with the BTR3K. Is anyone running into the same issue? Any tips?


I am having _exactly _the same problem as you with my iPhone12 Pro. Once in a while, when switching a song, suddenly audio would not play anymore. The only thing that helps is either restarting the device or - which is a lot faster - clicking on the airplay button in Apple music and changing the device to phone, then switching back to the UP5.
For sure this is a firmware bug, most likely linked to iOS. Maybe Shanling can have a look?


----------



## saZi

Hanesu said:


> clicking on the airplay button in Apple music and changing the device to phone, then switching back to the UP5.


Great tip! I'll try that next time it happens. 
Thanks!


----------



## littlenezt (Sep 13, 2021)

also want to chime in on the battery life, im currently running on 3.5mm dual dac mode, high gain, LDAC adaptive bitrate, streaming Apple Music lossless using Blessing 2 iem, phone volume max, UP5 at 17.
near 6hours usage starting to hear the battery low beeping notification


----------



## YanaMJ

littlenezt said:


> also want to chime in on the battery life, im currently running on 3.5mm dual dac mode, high gain, LDAC, using Blessing 2 iem, phone volume max, UP5 at 17.
> near 6hours usage starting to hear the battery low beeping notification.


I don't have a bip...the device just turn off


----------



## littlenezt

YanaMJ said:


> I don't have a bip...the device just turn off


well thats weird, the beeping volume is a bit low but should be noticeable. in my opinion the beeping is kinda annoying, it beeps like every 30s . also, should i deplete the battery or just charge my up5?


----------



## YanaMJ

littlenezt said:


> well thats weird, the beeping volume is a bit low but should be noticeable. in my opinion the beeping is kinda annoying, it beeps like every 30s . also, should i deplete the battery or just charge my up5?


Yes it's weird...hope I don't have a faulty device


----------



## littlenezt (Sep 13, 2021)

now its been an hour since the device starts beeping, really annoying, is there any way to turn off the beeping or my low battery notification is faulty / not calibrated properly? on my phone bluetooth menu the shanling UP5 still have 20% battery left.


Spoiler: battery







help? @Shanling
i think my case is the same mentioned previously on post #344


> Got some cases when it gets to the low battery warning quite a bit prematurely.



edit : 
1.5 hours still beeping and still 20% battery left


----------



## littlenezt

welp didnt mean to post new reply, sorry


----------



## Shanling

saZi said:


> I got my UP5 on thursday. Sound is great, though just a minor upgrade from my BTR3K. I have the problem that I keep getting audio dropouts. I'm using it with an iPhone 11 pro max (Apple Music and Soundcloud) over bluetooth as the included iPhone cable didn't work for it (it worked on the BTR3K). The audio drops out when changing songs or fast forwarding in a track. It doesn't happen all the time, but it's often enough to make this an unpleasant experience. When it happens I need to power the unit off and on again. This has never been an issue with the BTR3K. Is anyone running into the same issue? Any tips?





Hanesu said:


> I am having _exactly _the same problem as you with my iPhone12 Pro. Once in a while, when switching a song, suddenly audio would not play anymore. The only thing that helps is either restarting the device or - which is a lot faster - clicking on the airplay button in Apple music and changing the device to phone, then switching back to the UP5.
> For sure this is a firmware bug, most likely linked to iOS. Maybe Shanling can have a look?



Can you two please tell me which firmware is running on UP5 and what iOS version on iphones? Will have a check on this.



littlenezt said:


> now its been an hour since the device starts beeping, really annoying, is there any way to turn off the beeping or my low battery notification is faulty / not calibrated properly? on my phone bluetooth menu the shanling UP5 still have 20% battery left.
> help? @Shanling
> i think my case is the same mentioned previously on post #344
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's super annoying setting, it was reported to engineers and should be changed with firmware update.


----------



## littlenezt (Sep 13, 2021)

Shanling said:


> Can you two please tell me which firmware is running on UP5 and what iOS version on iphones? Will have a check on this.
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's super annoying setting, it was reported to engineers and should be changed with firmware update.


is there any way to recalibrate the battery low beeping notification/warning? seems to be too premature / too early for me, my unit when the beeping start it last around 2hours before the unit actually turned itself off


----------



## Shanling

littlenezt said:


> is there any way to recalibrate the battery low beeping notification/warning? seems to be too premature / too early for me, my unit when the beeping start it last around 2hours before the unit actually turned itself off


No way how end user could do that.


----------



## littlenezt

Shanling said:


> No way how end user could do that.


i guess the only solution is to wait for firmware update then


----------



## YanaMJ

littlenezt said:


> is there any way to recalibrate the battery low beeping notification/warning? seems to be too premature / too early for me, my unit when the beeping start it last around 2hours before the unit actually turned itself off


Mine does not bip and turn off at around 10%


----------



## Hanesu (Sep 14, 2021)

Shanling said:


> Can you two please tell me which firmware is running on UP5 and what iOS version on iphones? Will have a check on this.


Both, firmware of the UP5 and iOS are the newest versions (at least I think so): 1.6.0 and 14.7.1

By the way, I have asked this before, but where _exactly _ (menu & button) can I upgrade the firmware in the app? Under "Bluetooth device control" I can only find a yellowish window that shows the current firmware version, but there is _no button_ that says "upgrade firmware" etc? Or will it pop up when there is an upgrade?


----------



## Shanling

Hanesu said:


> Both, firmware of the UP5 and iOS are the newest versions (at least I think so): 1.6.0 and 14.7.1
> 
> By the way, I have asked this before, but where _exactly _ (menu & button) can I upgrade the firmware in the app? Under "Bluetooth device control" I can only find a yellowish window that shows the current firmware version, but there is _no button_ that says "upgrade firmware" etc? Or will it pop up when there is an upgrade?


Open Bluetooth Device Control from side menu and there you click on the arrow, that checks for new firmware.


----------



## Hanesu

Shanling said:


> Open Bluetooth Device Control from side menu and there you click on the arrow, that checks for new firmware.


Ok, thanks! Just mine doesn’t have that arrow (see picture)! But it will come up when there is an update available?


----------



## hardpike

YanaMJ said:


> I don't have a bip...the device just turn off


Me too!!!


----------



## littlenezt

welp, mine is beeping constantly for every 30s for around 2hours before the device turned off


----------



## EIOIO

My device is still using atpx even if I connect it with a usb c  cable .
Why is this?


----------



## EIOIO

EIOIO said:


> My device is still using atpx even if I connect it with a usb c  cable .
> Why is this?


my bad .The cable wasn't plugged completely


----------



## jsmiller58

EIOIO said:


> my bad .The cable wasn't plugged completely


Call center:  Hello, this is tech support.  How can I help you?

Caller:  My device isn’t working.  What’s wrong with it?

Call center:  OK, let’s try to figure out what’s going on.  First, is it plugged in?

Call center:  Hello?  Hello?

😂

Thanks for the laugh - I needed it!


----------



## Johnfg465vd

My Tab does not have 3.5mm out and Since I sold my BC3 I'm looking for a bluetooth receiver, how does UP5 sound when compared to Qudelix 5K?

Looking at the posts so far the software side of things seem to be lacking/in development, range when compared to 5k is also shorter. If there isn't a big difference in sound I'll just wait for iFi Blu GO to be available.


----------



## biostik

Johnfg465vd said:


> My Tab does not have 3.5mm out and Since I sold my BC3 I'm looking for a bluetooth receiver, how does UP5 sound when compared to Qudelix 5K?
> 
> Looking at the posts so far the software side of things seem to be lacking/in development, range when compared to 5k is also shorter. If there isn't a big difference in sound I'll just wait for iFi Blu GO to be available.


I'm too considering the UP5 or the IFi Go. Can't wait for some reviews/ comparisons.


----------



## Hanesu (Sep 15, 2021)

Hanesu said:


> Ok, thanks! Just mine doesn’t have that arrow (see picture)! But it will come up when there is an update available?


@ Shanling: Any idea concerning this issue (the arrow button for firmware upgrade is not being displayed): Is this a software bug or will it appear automatically when an update is available?


----------



## Gilleron0

Sixgun1 said:


> On another topic, I found a clip that can be used on the factory case, but it requires the factory snap flap to be cut off. So far, it has survived several flights, thousands of miles of car travels and much day to day running so I'd say I have some decent field testing in on it and it's still holding up. Sooooo much better than that snap flap, at least for my needs and purposes. I got tired of fiddling with the flap and the snap, especially on the molle webbing of my travel backpack for airports. Now, it just slides right on instead of trying to jam the flap through the molle loop and then trying to snap it closed. That got old real quick.


Will a cheapo money clip work as well?
like this one from amazon.


----------



## Sixgun1 (Sep 15, 2021)

Gilleron0 said:


> Possibly. The width of the clip might be a bit too wide however because the area where the stock strap is at is raised from the rest of the case. This might cause some overhang issues if that's the case, but I couldn't answer that with 100% certainty due to money clips coming in slightly different sizes. I see the dimensions on the listing you showed, but they don't make sense to me. 3/16"ths I'd guess is the material thickness, but I'm not sure what the 1/4 inch is. If it's 2 inches in length, that would work...however, if that 2 inches is in width, it will be too wide. If the widths are right, you should be good to go. I'd say an inch or less on width is what to aim for.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind though is the snap portion that is attached to the case itself. The clip can't be as long as the case because then the snap portion will prevent the clip from sitting flush against the case. You would either have to remove the snap at that point or mark and drill out the clip for the snap to fit.
> 
> Of note, these clips do exactly that, clip this unit to something easily and on the go. They do not do much good at holding the unit there ( like if it's in clipped to an article of clothing and you're at the gym on, say, on a decline bench, it has the likelihood of sliding off, or if you're doing a bunch of jumping around/jostling) but as long as you are mostly upright and it is mostly upright, then you won't have issues.


----------



## Shanling

Hanesu said:


> Ok, thanks! Just mine doesn’t have that arrow (see picture)! But it will come up when there is an update available?


YOu ar eon iOS, correct? The app is bit different. Yes, there will be button when update is available.


----------



## iFi audio

Oops, wrong window, delete please!


----------



## littlenezt

iFi audio said:


> Oops, wrong window, delete please!


oh hello there


----------



## iFi audio

littlenezt said:


> oh hello there



Hiya! And now I'm off from this fine place


----------



## gordec

Thinking about getting the UP5 mostly as LDAC. Is there a big difference in SQ between bluetooth and USB Dac mode?


----------



## Bozozone (Sep 16, 2021)

gordec said:


> Thinking about getting the UP5 mostly as LDAC. Is there a big difference in SQ between bluetooth and USB Dac mode?


No the differences are imperceptible to my ears. Which is pretty amazing when you think about it. I have LDAC set to prioritise sound quality. Am using my new Kinera Skuld(uggery)s which sound v. good with the UP5 using the 4.4mm jack.


----------



## Hanesu (Sep 17, 2021)

gordec said:


> Thinking about getting the UP5 mostly as LDAC. Is there a big difference in SQ between bluetooth and USB Dac mode?


Haven`t tried LDAC, since I am an iPhone user, but comparing AAC bluetooth vs wired, in USB DAC mode sound is a little brighter and more extended/technical to my ears. But it`s not a big difference by any means and the UP5 for sure has some of the best BT sound quality I have ever heard (only superpassed by the ifi XDSD imo, which is double of the price and a lot bigger in size). I might even go as far to say that with the UP5 I prefer the _tonality_ in BT over the one wired, because sounding slightly less bright the device also sounds a little bit more musical.
In LDAC this difference might almost disappear though, as others have stated.


----------



## Hanesu

Shanling said:


> YOu ar eon iOS, correct? The app is bit different. Yes, there will be button when update is available.


Yep, I am on iOS. Ok, thank you for the reply!


----------



## Hanesu

iFi audio said:


> Oops, wrong window, delete please!


Hehe...reading about the competitor?


----------



## Bozozone

Hanesu said:


> Hehe...reading about the competitor?


Yes as a fan of both outfits I am looking forward to that side by side comparison on sound quality. Although I have nothing but enjoyment from my UP5….


----------



## Hanesu

Bozozone said:


> Yes as a fan of both outfits I am looking forward to that side by side comparison on sound quality. Although I have nothing but enjoyment from my UP5….


Exactly the same here!


----------



## littlenezt

Bozozone said:


> Yes as a fan of both outfits I am looking forward to that side by side comparison on sound quality. Although I have nothing but enjoyment from my UP5….


same!!
except my leather case is loose and the super annoying low battery beep for 2 hours straight every 30s before device finally shuts itself off and the low battery life compared to claimed, yadayadayada   

even with all that the UP5 is still a great device IMO.


----------



## slavalun (Sep 17, 2021)

johnjazz said:


> Playing Tidal on my UP5 whenever there is a switch between music with MQA to non-MQA, the music will stop.  I tried on two different phones (Samsung and Sony) and the outcome is the same. It will be back to normal only when I disconnect/reconnect the UP5 from the phone. It will also go back to normal when I disconnect and reattached the headphones.




Greetings to all!
Yesterday I received my UP5. I have the same problem...
Latest firmware.


I want to add that playback stops even between MQA and MQA, if they are in different albums,
or collection.

Question to Shanling, is this problem being solved? Or do I need to return the device to the dealer?


----------



## hardpike

slavalun said:


> Greetings to all!
> Yesterday I received my UP5. I have the same problem...
> Latest firmware.
> 
> ...


For me in android, mqa stops too between albums, no tracks. Needs to restart the app. iOS  is ok


----------



## YanaMJ

hardpike said:


> For me in android, mqa stops too between albums, no tracks. Needs to restart the app. iOS  is ok


Do you use Tidal or UAPP ? Because when I use Tidal app, I have the same problem on Samsung S9+ and S21 ultra. The problem come from Tidal app.


----------



## hardpike

YanaMJ said:


> Do you use Tidal or UAPP ? Because when I use Tidal app, I have the same problem on Samsung S9+ and S21 ultra. The problem come from Tidal app.


In Tidal for android. Is ok in iOS


----------



## YanaMJ

hardpike said:


> In Tidal for android. Is ok in iOS


Yes Tidal app on android.


----------



## slavalun

hardpike said:


> For me in android, mqa stops too between albums, no tracks. Needs to restart the app. iOS  is ok


I've reinstalled Tidal, it doesn't help.


----------



## slavalun (Sep 17, 2021)

hardpike said:


> In Tidal for android. Is ok in iOS


I tried another portable DAC with MQA, no problem with it ?


----------



## YanaMJ

slavalun said:


> I tried another portable DAC with MQA, no problem with it ...


I have the same problem with every devices on android...even with portable dap...


----------



## Shanling

slavalun said:


> Greetings to all!
> Yesterday I received my UP5. I have the same problem...
> Latest firmware.
> 
> ...


It's software issue, it was reported to our software team and we are awaiting fix.


----------



## Shanling

Hanesu said:


> Ok, thanks! Just mine doesn’t have that arrow (see picture)! But it will come up when there is an update available?


Sorry, one correction on this.

OTA Updates are not available for iSO devices, as it's not possible with the Qualcomm chipset in UP5.

So the firmware update can be done only with Android or Windows.


----------



## CANiSLAYu

Is 1.6.0 the current firmware version? Thank you.


----------



## ClieOS

CANiSLAYu said:


> Is 1.6.0 the current firmware version? Thank you.


Yes


----------



## Hanesu (Sep 18, 2021)

Shanling said:


> Sorry, one correction on this.
> 
> OTA Updates are not available for iSO devices, as it's not possible with the Qualcomm chipset in UP5.
> 
> So the firmware update can be done only with Android or Windows.


Oh, I am very sad to read that, because I don`t own any Windows or Android device (I am sure there are others like me).  Used to have the same problem with the BTR5 and one reason why I moved away from it You should maybe mention that on your web page?
Can you please explain a bit in detail why the chipset has to do with it? I thought it is just downloading a software over the air (the Qudelix can do it on both platforms, iOs and Android by the way)? Or is it more a question of licencing, and Apple - as always - wants money from you implementing it?  Thanks for the reply anyway!


----------



## ClieOS

Hanesu said:


> ...
> Can you please explain a bit in detail why the chipset has to do with it? I thought it is just downloading a software over the air (the Qudelix can do it on both platforms, iOs and Android by the way)? Or is it more a question of licencing and Apple - as always - wants money from you implementing it?  Thanks for the reply anyway!



Mostly because Qualcomm and Apple are not on good term and therefore Qualcomm decided they don't want to release any supporting software tool for Apple's devices, which most companies will need in order add support for iOS update. Qudelix can do it because the guy behind Qudelix is an exceptional competent engineer that write his own software tool (*probably by reverse engineer Qualcomm software first). It is not a small feat and beyond most hardware company's capability.


----------



## gavinfabl

So my UP5 arrived a few hours ago. Paired to my iPhone 12 Pro Max. Plugged in my Sennheiser HD599 that were nearby.

First thoughts. Liking it a lot. Will do a lot more testing and will do a review too. I will also compare this to the iFi go blu as well.

I had the Fiio BTR5 as well.


----------



## Hanesu

ClieOS said:


> Mostly because Qualcomm and Apple are not on good term and therefore Qualcomm decided they don't want to release any supporting software tool for Apple's devices, which most companies will need in order add support for iOS update. Qudelix can do it because the guy behind Qudelix is an exceptional competent engineer that write his own software tool (*probably by reverse engineer Qualcomm software first). It is not a small feat and beyond most hardware company's capability.


Thanks! I see, that makes a lot of sense. It’s a pity though…


----------



## littlenezt

hey, any idea on how to activate any other bluetooth codecs than LDAC, like LHDC, aptx LL, aptx HD? i've tried only enabling one codec at a time but my redmi note 9 pro just shows me it connected as SBC or aptx


----------



## BenF

littlenezt said:


> hey, any idea on how to activate any other bluetooth codecs than LDAC, like LHDC, aptx LL, aptx HD? i've tried only enabling one codec at a time but my redmi note 9 pro just shows me it connected as SBC or aptx


Looks like a Xiaomi issue, not a Shanling issue: https://www.reddit.com/r/Xiaomi/comments/komz56/redmi_note_9_pro_joyeuse_ldac_support/


----------



## littlenezt (Sep 20, 2021)

BenF said:


> Looks like a Xiaomi issue, not a Shanling issue: https://www.reddit.com/r/Xiaomi/comments/komz56/redmi_note_9_pro_joyeuse_ldac_support/


uhh,, but my ldac, standard aptx, aac works fine, on the up5 it also shows connected to ldac, aptx, aac, the one i cant use is LHDC, aptx HD, aptx LL. when i select this 3 options, it shows SBC on the up5 screen, i guess xiaomi fixed the ldac on the newer miui but still have problem with lhdc


----------



## MalinYamato

hey, my BTR5 died and because this UP5  thing looks so damn good on paper, I don't mind getting one but are there too many newly born issues with it to get it now, thus I rather wait until those issues are fixed?

Will, there be a fix to ---> won't switch to USB automatically when plugging in the USB cord.

4.4 out and better battery life is great but are those the only reason it is much more expensive, bigger, and heavier than BTR5?


----------



## gavinfabl

Shanling said:


> It's software issue, it was reported to our software team and we are awaiting fix.


I also have a similar issue playing music with my iPhone 12 Pro Max with Apple Music. If I jump tracks or go to another playlist, the sound stops coming thru the UP5. I have to swipe close Apple Music and re-start it.  Will the next update fix this?


----------



## gordec

Can anyone comment on the SQ of UP4 vs UP5? I tried to search but not much discussion. I'm going to use it mostly in Bluetooth mode. Thanks.


----------



## Shanling

MalinYamato said:


> Will, there be a fix to ---> won't switch to USB automatically when plugging in the USB cord.
> 
> 4.4 out and better battery life is great but are those the only reason it is much more expensive, bigger, and heavier than BTR5?



I'm not sure what do you mean? When connected to computer, it will automatically connect to it as USB DAC.

UP5 is bigger and heavier because it's adding the 4.4mm connector


gavinfabl said:


> I also have a similar issue playing music with my iPhone 12 Pro Max with Apple Music. If I jump tracks or go to another playlist, the sound stops coming thru the UP5. I have to swipe close Apple Music and re-start it.  Will the next update fix this?


You are also using it as USB DAC with your iPhone?


----------



## Hanesu (Sep 23, 2021)

MalinYamato said:


> hey, my BTR5 died and because this UP5  thing looks so damn good on paper, I don't mind getting one but are there too many newly born issues with it to get it now, thus I rather wait until those issues are fixed?
> 
> Will, there be a fix to ---> won't switch to USB automatically when plugging in the USB cord.
> 
> 4.4 out and better battery life is great but are those the only reason it is much more expensive, bigger, and heavier than BTR5?



Connecting it via USB : In my case automatic switch to DAC mode works perfectly?

Size: Me personally, I don`t find the slightly bigger size compared to the BTR5, for example, a big deal. Because it still is _small enough_ to easily fit into any pocket (other than many DAPs) or attach it to ones belt. And it feels way better in the hand than something like the Qudelix! Also, having all three ports is really a joy to use if you have many IEMs!


----------



## gavinfabl

Shanling said:


> I'm not sure what do you mean? When connected to computer, it will automatically connect to it as USB DAC.
> 
> UP5 is bigger and heavier because it's adding the 4.4mm connector
> 
> You are also using it as USB DAC with your iPhone?


No this is via bluetooth.  With regards to using it via USB DAC it doesn't work using the cable that you provide either. Do I need to change any setting in the Shanling app to make that work?


----------



## ClieOS

gavinfabl said:


> No this is via bluetooth.  With regards to using it via USB DAC it doesn't work using the cable that you provide either. Do I need to change any setting in the Shanling app to make that work?


Make sure you are on the latest firmware. Early firmware were much less stable, but the current firmware mostly solves those issues.


----------



## gavinfabl

ClieOS said:


> Make sure you are on the latest firmware. Early firmware were much less stable, but the current firmware mostly solves those issues.


Thanks, I am on 1.6 out of the box. I believe this is the latest?


----------



## ClieOS

gavinfabl said:


> Thanks, I am on 1.6 out of the box. I believe this is the latest?


Yep


----------



## littlenezt (Sep 24, 2021)

MalinYamato said:


> hey, my BTR5 died and because this UP5  thing looks so damn good on paper, I don't mind getting one but are there too many newly born issues with it to get it now, thus I rather wait until those issues are fixed?
> 
> Will, there be a fix to ---> won't switch to USB automatically when plugging in the USB cord.
> 
> 4.4 out and better battery life is great but are those the only reason it is much more expensive, bigger, and heavier than BTR5?


IMO the sound quality alone justified the extra price for UP5, the UP5 sounds almost like  a desktop unit (without the power of the desktop ofcourse) it has proper "weight" on the sound it produces without sounding muddy like some product of a certain brand i know  , meanwhile the BTR5 9028p version sounds a lot more "leaner" well, again it just my opinion tho.

about the "issues" i guess only @Shanling can comment on this.


----------



## Paramekshu

animalsrush said:


> Quick question.. firmware update via OTA got that .. I saw somewhere u need windows to update usb.. is there a utility for mac. Deciding between this or ifi go blu.. thankfully


----------



## Paramekshu

I have both. Up5 sounds better, more detail, more clarity, cleaner sounding. Most likely due to using dual dac setting. Go Blu only has a single dac. The only advantage of the Blue is the X bass. Blue doesn't have manual gain switch, only auto gain. Blu has no option to turn off charging if plugged into phone for USB dac mode.


----------



## Hanesu (Sep 25, 2021)

Paramekshu said:


> I have both. Up5 sounds better, more detail, more clarity, cleaner sounding. Most likely due to using dual dac setting. Go Blu only has a single dac. The only advantage of the Blue is the X bass. Blue doesn't have manual gain switch, only auto gain. Blu has no option to turn off charging if plugged into phone for USB dac mode.


How much fuller does bass get on the Blue with Xbass compared to Up5? I am quite happy with the sound of my UP5, but I am also very curious about Go Blue because I love the implementation of X-bass (and also X-space) on the XDSD…it is so much fun to listen to…so I sm wondering how it compares?


----------



## Paramekshu

Hanesu said:


> How much fuller does bass get on the Blue with Xbass compared to Up5?


You can tell there's a difference. UP5 has descent bass as well, just not as strong.


----------



## Hanesu

Paramekshu said:


> You can tell there's a difference. UP5 has descent bass as well, just not as strong.


Is it just more sub bass on the Go Blue? Or midbass or both?


----------



## Paramekshu

Hanesu said:


> Is it just more sub bass on the Go Blue? Or midbass or both?


At least sub, hard to tell mids.


----------



## Shanling

gavinfabl said:


> No this is via bluetooth.  With regards to using it via USB DAC it doesn't work using the cable that you provide either. Do I need to change any setting in the Shanling app to make that work?


I don't think we saw such report from anybody else, truly strange why would the app be pausing. Do you see such behavior with any other app or is it truly limited just to Apple Music? And other Bluetooth headphones/speakers working fine for you?

We do not provide any iOS cable alongside UP5?


----------



## gavinfabl

Shanling said:


> I don't think we saw such report from anybody else, truly strange why would the app be pausing. Do you see such behavior with any other app or is it truly limited just to Apple Music? And other Bluetooth headphones/speakers working fine for you?
> 
> We do not provide any iOS cable alongside UP5?


Apple Music is the biggest culprit. I tried YouTube Music, it happened here but a lot less. I have loads of Bluetooth devices and none do this.


----------



## gavinfabl

Shanling said:


> I don't think we saw such report from anybody else, truly strange why would the app be pausing. Do you see such behavior with any other app or is it truly limited just to Apple Music? And other Bluetooth headphones/speakers working fine for you?
> 
> We do not provide any iOS cable alongside UP5?


I just checked my order from AliExpress. I bought the UP5 from Shenzenaudio who sold it with an optional lightning to type c short cable. I will take the issue up with them as I didnt realise this wasn’t from yourself.


----------



## gavinfabl

Shanling said:


> I don't think we saw such report from anybody else, truly strange why would the app be pausing. Do you see such behavior with any other app or is it truly limited just to Apple Music? And other Bluetooth headphones/speakers working fine for you?
> 
> We do not provide any iOS cable alongside UP5?


I have also had the issue jumping into a different app. So for example I’m playing music via Apple Music. Open twitter. Go to play a video. No sound. I had to actually disconnect the UP5 from the Bluetooth settings and reconnect to get sound on the video in twitter.  

I’ve tested this with three Apple devices. iPhone 12 Pro Max, iPhone 13 Pro and the iPad mini 6th generation.

I don’t have the 12 Pro Max now. The problem was there on iOS 14.8 and iOS 15. Both the iPad mini and iPhone 13 Pro are on the latest version of iOS 15. Hope this information helps.


----------



## maricius

Might have been mentioned already but any impressions on SE vs balanced output on the UP5 for more efficient IEMs? I read the change is significant for the BTR5 but I'm wondering if it's the same for the UP5.


----------



## littlenezt (Sep 26, 2021)

gavinfabl said:


> I have also had the issue jumping into a different app. So for example I’m playing music via Apple Music. Open twitter. Go to play a video. No sound. I had to actually disconnect the UP5 from the Bluetooth settings and reconnect to get sound on the video in twitter.
> 
> I’ve tested this with three Apple devices. iPhone 12 Pro Max, iPhone 13 Pro and the iPad mini 6th generation.
> 
> I don’t have the 12 Pro Max now. The problem was there on iOS 14.8 and iOS 15. Both the iPad mini and iPhone 13 Pro are on the latest version of iOS 15. Hope this information helps.


on my case, my UP5 with reno9pro android 11, when i try to open and hit play from UAPP, the song only play for 2seconds and cuts off, i have to force close the UAPP first before the playback is normal as it should be, i dont know if this is only reno9pro problem, UP5? or the UAPP itself 😅

@maricius i guess thats because BTR5 only utilizing single dac on the SE.
 i've tested the UP5 with blessing 2 iem and tanchjim new hana, SE dual dac mode vs 2.5mm vs 4.4mm, the only thing i noticed is my volume getting louder, ie. SE dual dac vol 18 on true balanced i only need 14.

if i do a blind test for UP5 SE dual dac mode vs true balanced with volume matched, i guess im going to fail that test miserably 😅.

well thats only my subjective opinion tho.

also my opinion above might be a different story if the cans used were more power hungry like hd600, sadly i cant test that since i dont have balanced 2.5mm or 4.4mm for my hd600


----------



## saZi

Shanling said:


> I don't think we saw such report from anybody else, truly strange why would the app be pausing. Do you see such behavior with any other app or is it truly limited just to Apple Music? And other Bluetooth headphones/speakers working fine for you?
> 
> We do not provide any iOS cable alongside UP5?


I reported exactly the same issue a couple of weeks ago. The cable for iOS devices we got from ShenzhenAudio is the same that Shanling is offering from their official store on Aliexpress. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002827432758.html?spm=2114.12057483.detail.3.54154b0dVNgSzm
The audio dropouts are not limited to Apple Music. It also happens with Soundcloud, youtube, spotify, mixcloud and any app that plays audio, as far as I can tell.


----------



## gavinfabl

saZi said:


> I reported exactly the same issue a couple of weeks ago. The cable for iOS devices we got from ShenzhenAudio is the same that Shanling is offering from their official store on Aliexpress. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002827432758.html?spm=2114.12057483.detail.3.54154b0dVNgSzm
> The audio dropouts are not limited to Apple Music. It also happens with Soundcloud, youtube, spotify, mixcloud and any app that plays audio, as far as I can tell.


Yes I have to agree. The dropouts are from every app. Thanks for the heads up on the iOS cable. I’m annoyed now by Shanling’s response to me.


----------



## saZi

Shanling said:


> truly strange why would the app be pausing.


The app isn't pausing playback. It keeps playing, but the audio drops out (you can see the playback timer keeps counting up from the start of the track). We need to either power down the UP5 and back on again, or disconnect bluetooth and reconnect to get audio playback to work again.


----------



## gavinfabl

saZi said:


> The app isn't pausing playback. It keeps playing, but the audio drops out (you can see the playback timer keeps counting up from the start of the track). We need to either power down the UP5 and back on again, or disconnect bluetooth and reconnect to get audio playback to work again.


I have exactly the same behaviour on my iPhone and iPad.


----------



## littlenezt

saZi said:


> The app isn't pausing playback. It keeps playing, but the audio drops out (you can see the playback timer keeps counting up from the start of the track). We need to either power down the UP5 and back on again, or disconnect bluetooth and reconnect to get audio playback to work again.


+1 on this, same behavior but i experience this with my redmi note 9 pro not an iphone with usb audio player pro apps, the playback timer keeps counting up but the audio drops out, on my case, i need to force close the UAPP first then somehow the playback works fine again


----------



## Shanling

saZi said:


> I reported exactly the same issue a couple of weeks ago. The cable for iOS devices we got from ShenzhenAudio is the same that Shanling is offering from their official store on Aliexpress. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002827432758.html?spm=2114.12057483.detail.3.54154b0dVNgSzm
> The audio dropouts are not limited to Apple Music. It also happens with Soundcloud, youtube, spotify, mixcloud and any app that plays audio, as far as I can tell.



*We do not have official international store*. This is "official" store for Aliexpress, run by one of our Chinese dealers.



saZi said:


> The app isn't pausing playback. It keeps playing, but the audio drops out (you can see the playback timer keeps counting up from the start of the track). We need to either power down the UP5 and back on again, or disconnect bluetooth and reconnect to get audio playback to work again.



Reported this to engineers to check on it.


----------



## gavinfabl

Shanling said:


> *We do not have official international store*. This is "official" store for Aliexpress, run by one of our Chinese dealers.
> 
> 
> 
> Reported this to engineers to check on it.


Looking forward to a firmware update to fix this. 👍


----------



## EIOIO

Hi I want to report a similar issue with the cutting of music. When I use UP5 with the pc I don't have any problem but when I use with usb connected to the phone(samsung a52 5g ) sometimes the musing will cut and I cant pin down the reason nor how I can to get it to work again.Usually by running it some time on bluethoot or don't dont use it for like 5mins


----------



## maricius

Paramekshu said:


> I have both. Up5 sounds better, more detail, more clarity, cleaner sounding. Most likely due to using dual dac setting. Go Blu only has a single dac. The only advantage of the Blue is the X bass. Blue doesn't have manual gain switch, only auto gain. Blu has no option to turn off charging if plugged into phone for USB dac mode.


May I ask if this comparison was done both in balanced or both on single ended!


----------



## gavinfabl

maricius said:


> May I ask if this comparison was done both in balanced or both on single ended!


I have both too. My preference for both balanced and unbalanced and high ohm headphones is the iFi go blu. I did a detailed review on this on YouTube as well.


----------



## Leonne

hi i own UP4 and i like it. now shanling got up5 should i just upgrade? or should i wait for next gen to aim for more significant upgrade in what i got?


----------



## Paramekshu

Hanesu said:


> How much fuller does bass get on the Blue with Xbass compared to Up5? I am quite happy with the sound of my UP5, but I am also very curious about Go Blue because I love the implementation of X-bass (and also X-space) on the XDSD…it is so much fun to listen to…so I sm wondering how it compares?


Bass is considerably better on the Go Blue. To be honest the more I use it, it actually sounds better to me than the up5. I don't know if burn in is a real thing for dacs, but now the go Blues sounds wider, more open, more extension of the treble, and airy. Easily Rivals the up5 now


----------



## CANiSLAYu

Shanling said:


> Yeah, it's super annoying setting, it was reported to engineers and should be changed with firmware update.


Any update on this?  My unit has 80% battery and it beeps constantly.  I think it might have something to do with being connected to two devices at once.


----------



## EIOIO

Will be there a update that fixes this problem with the random usb dropout. I think that the problem is when there are many bluethoot devices around the unit tries a successfully connects to one of them and drops the usb.Is there a way to disable the bluethoot pairing or always to prioritize the usb


----------



## Shanling

CANiSLAYu said:


> Any update on this?  My unit has 80% battery and it beeps constantly.  I think it might have something to do with being connected to two devices at once.



This is strange, so you experience it only when you are connected to two devices at once? If just one, everything works fine?



EIOIO said:


> Will be there a update that fixes this problem with the random usb dropout. I think that the problem is when there are many bluethoot devices around the unit tries a successfully connects to one of them and drops the usb.Is there a way to disable the bluethoot pairing or always to prioritize the usb



Currently there is no way how to set it to prioritize USB.


----------



## johnjazz

Shanling said:


> This is strange, so you experience it only when you are connected to two devices at once? If just one, everything works fine?
> 
> 
> 
> Currently there is no way how to set it to prioritize USB.


@Shanling Please do consider having a toggle to switch off the BT.


----------



## CANiSLAYu

Shanling said:


> This is strange, so you experience it only when you are connected to two devices at once? If just one, everything works fine?


When I’ve had lots of beeping I’m in my son’s room putting him to bed with one device (either iPhone or iPad) and the other device is in my office roughly 25 feet away. 

The audio on the device with me is fine, but there’s regular beeping. Does the device beep when it’s out of range from a device?  I’m thinking the device that’s in the office is too far away and that’s what’s causing the beeping.


----------



## gavinfabl

CANiSLAYu said:


> When I’ve had lots of beeping I’m in my son’s room putting him to bed with one device (either iPhone or iPad) and the other device is in my office roughly 25 feet away.
> 
> The audio on the device with me is fine, but there’s regular beeping. Does the device beep when it’s out of range from a device?  I’m thinking the device that’s in the office is too far away and that’s what’s causing the beeping.


Have you tried manually disconnecting one of the connected devices to see if the Bluetooth now works ok. I might try this myself, but I am sure I did try this and it didn’t work. Until Shanling fix this , it makes the UP5 unpleasant to use.


----------



## Shanling

CANiSLAYu said:


> When I’ve had lots of beeping I’m in my son’s room putting him to bed with one device (either iPhone or iPad) and the other device is in my office roughly 25 feet away.
> 
> The audio on the device with me is fine, but there’s regular beeping. Does the device beep when it’s out of range from a device?  I’m thinking the device that’s in the office is too far away and that’s what’s causing the beeping.


No, it shouldn't beep just because one device is too far away or disconnected.


----------



## gavinfabl

As I had thought. Disconnecting one device didn’t fix the issue.


----------



## gavinfabl

Shanling said:


> No, it shouldn't beep just because one device is too far away or disconnected.


Just a thought but perhaps the multipoint feature should be removed as this might be the cause of the music playing bug?


----------



## Shanling

gavinfabl said:


> Just a thought but perhaps the multipoint feature should be removed as this might be the cause of the music playing bug?


I remember you posted about issue with playback pausing on iOS. You are also facing some issue with multiple paired devices?


----------



## gavinfabl

Shanling said:


> I remember you posted about issue with playback pausing on iOS. You are also facing some issue with multiple paired devices?


Yes. Multiple devices. Music is not being paused. On the device the track is still being played but no sound is coming thru the UP5.


----------



## EIOIO

Shanling said:


> This is strange, so you experience it only when you are connected to two devices at once? If just one, everything works fine?
> 
> 
> 
> Currently there is no way how to set it to prioritize USB.


do you work on fixing the problem with the disconnect ?


----------



## romekbono

Help !!
I have received my fresh new UP5 with update v1.6.0 Firmware.



When playing Via Bluetooth Tidal MQA song from my smartphone, it seems I don't see the information that MQA is playing on the UP5 ... I set 100% the volume of my android as mentioned in the Shanling web page bjt MSA is not played. 



Did I miss something?


----------



## romekbono

romekbono said:


> Help !!
> I have received my fresh new UP5 with update v1.6.0 Firmware.
> 
> 
> ...


And same issue when I plug my smartphone to my UP5 with the cable 
No MQA written


----------



## YanaMJ (Oct 11, 2021)

MQA information on screen is only available with usb cable.

With Bluetooth the best codec you can have is LDAC. 

Volume must be at maximum for MQA and ONLY with USB cable


----------



## EIOIO

I want to post an update on the disconnect/dropout bug.I have discovered today that you can redirect the audio to the usb from the settings in the android phone.Just google "redirect audio android"


----------



## Shanling

gavinfabl said:


> Yes. Multiple devices. Music is not being paused. On the device the track is still being played but no sound is coming thru the UP5.


Can you please send me more details in PM? Not sure what exact issue are you facing.



EIOIO said:


> do you work on fixing the problem with the disconnect ?


It was reported to our software team. Don't have further updates.



romekbono said:


> And same issue when I plug my smartphone to my UP5 with the cable
> No MQA written


It's impossible to play full quality MQA over Bluetooth.

For USB connection, you need to have headphones connected to UP5. Without headphones connected, it will not display playback correctly.
And make sure you allowed Tidal access to UP5 and it's not fighting for access with UAPP or something similar.


----------



## gavinfabl (Oct 12, 2021)

Shanling said:


> Can you please send me more details in PM? Not sure what exact issue are you facing.
> 
> 
> It was reported to our software team. Don't have further updates.
> ...


As has been reported by myself and others multiple times now.  The UP5 has no music coming thru it yet the song continues on the device without sound, as the UP5 is no longer connected to the device.


----------



## Hanesu

gavinfabl said:


> As has been reported by myself and others multiple times now.  The UP5 has no music coming thru it yet the song continues on the device without sound, as the UP5 is no longer connected to the device.


I have written this already in this thread, but playback can be quickly brought back on an iOS device by tapping the airplay key and then switch from" UP5" to "phone" and then back to "UP5"...takes just a second. 
Of course this is just a solution for the moment and I also think that Shanling should debug this issue as soon as possible, because in deed it is a major quirk that many have reported now!


----------



## gavinfabl

Hanesu said:


> I have written this already in this thread, but playback can be quickly brought back on an iOS device by tapping the airplay key and then switch from" UP5" to "phone" and then back to "UP5"...takes just a second.
> Of course this is just a solution for the moment and I also think that Shanling should debug this issue as soon as possible, because in deed it is a major quirk that many have reported now!


That method doesn’t always work , and tbh it’s a pita to keep having to mess around with the device settings each time you’re changing songs etc…


----------



## Hanesu (Oct 12, 2021)

gavinfabl said:


> That method doesn’t always work , and tbh it’s a pita to keep having to mess around with the device settings each time you’re changing songs etc…


In my case it always works, but anyway I 100% agree with you that this cannot be a long term solution for the problem, as written above. Just I feel it makes it a bit easier to bring back the sound than unpairing the device etc. Again: I also really hope Shanling is going to fix this soon!


----------



## littlenezt

i just wish there is some quick fix firmware for the beeping battery notification, i cannot enjoy the song at all for the last 2hours battery life because of the constant beeping every 30s


----------



## johnjazz

littlenezt said:


> i just wish there is some quick fix firmware for the beeping battery notification, i cannot enjoy the song at all for the last 2hours battery life because of the constant beeping every 30s


Perhaps while waiting for the fix you can just turn on the charging option which should keep your UP5 fully charged without the beeping warnings


----------



## romekbono

romekbono said:


> And same issue when I plug my smartphone to my UP5 with the cable
> No MQA written


Thanks.

I tried with the USB cable and the TIDAL APP on my win10.

I tried with UAC1.0 and UAC2.0 mode, MQA is still not displaying.

Windows10 volume is 100%
I installed the Shanling driver and my Up5 is detected by win10.
The driver had been installed with UAC2.0 mode



I don't know what do to more to have MQA on my Up5.

@Shanling any idea !?


----------



## Shanling

romekbono said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I tried with the USB cable and the TIDAL APP on my win10.
> 
> ...


In Tidal, please make sure you are using exactly this setting:
(Name of device might differ)


----------



## YanaMJ

romekbono said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I tried with the USB cable and the TIDAL APP on my win10.
> 
> ...


Is your headphone plugged in ?


----------



## Shanling

YanaMJ said:


> Is your headphone plugged in ?


Yes, good point. I mentioned it on previous page already, you need to have headphones connected to get the UP5 showing MQA properly.


----------



## YanaMJ

Shanling said:


> Yes, good point. I mentioned it on previous page already, you need to have headphones connected to get the UP5 showing MQA properly.


Yes and I also experienced this when I received mine.


----------



## romekbono (Oct 13, 2021)

Yesss With the configuration in Tidal  it works with UAC2.0 mode and not UAC1.0 mode.

PS: with or without iem plugged.

Big Thanks


----------



## cleg

My video about UP5, in short — it's a very Shanling device, from design to sound, and I like this consistency


----------



## littlenezt

johnjazz said:


> Perhaps while waiting for the fix you can just turn on the charging option which should keep your UP5 fully charged without the beeping warnings


nah,, then what's the point of buying a "bluetooth dac-amp" in the first place if i need to use it wired to my phone / pc?


----------



## -su

Hi @Shanling 

My 2-month old UP5 suddenly has no sound output on the 4.4mm jack.
3.5mm works just fine.
Unfortunately, I dont have any 2.5mm cable to test with.

Wondering if there's any way to hard-reset or factory-reset the unit? Just to make sure this is not software issue.
I tried the L/H gain setting, Single or Dual DAC, toggled the car mode and UAC version, no luck.
I connect mostly through LDAC.

Thanks


----------



## Shanling

-su said:


> Hi @Shanling
> 
> My 2-month old UP5 suddenly has no sound output on the 4.4mm jack.
> 3.5mm works just fine.
> ...


No hard reset on the UP5. At most you can try to do manual update to the V1.6 firmware, that is sort of soft reset.

If you think it's hardware issue on the UP5(so connector/headphones works fine on other 4.4mm output), Please contact your seller for warranty repair/replacement.


----------



## YanaMJ

-su said:


> Hi @Shanling
> 
> My 2-month old UP5 suddenly has no sound output on the 4.4mm jack.
> 3.5mm works just fine.
> ...


I had the same problem with my 1st device. It was a hardware problem.


----------



## johnjazz

YanaMJ said:


> I had the same problem with my 1st device. It was a hardware problem.


Your current UP5 is a replacement unit?


----------



## YanaMJ

johnjazz said:


> Your current UP5 is a replacement unit?


Yes it is


----------



## -su

Shanling said:


> No hard reset on the UP5. At most you can try to do manual update to the V1.6 firmware, that is sort of soft reset.
> 
> If you think it's hardware issue on the UP5(so connector/headphones works fine on other 4.4mm output), Please contact your seller for warranty repair/replacement.


Tested the firmware update, still the same issue.
I'll send it back to the reseller for them to sort it out with you guys.

Anyway, what is Shanling's policy for the replacement unit? Will it be a brand new unit or with the possibility of refurbished unit (QA passed)?



YanaMJ said:


> I had the same problem with my 1st device. It was a hardware problem.


Thanks, mate, hardware problem indeed.


----------



## jackykeet45

I just brought this UP5 and use for 3 days. Recently I have few call. All of them unable to hear what I speak and they feedback is voice extreme low. Can @Shanling your team feedback this issue. I tested on mate 40 Pro ldac, mi mix 2 aptx, poco f1 aptx. 

The sound is great. But extremely disappointed. 
1. Call in, I need disconnect and use my phone for the call. Extremely unconvinced. 
2. Super hate the leather case. Very irretating, not on belt user. I very disappointed the passed msg saying shanling no planning to release another clip case. Extreme disappointment. Very sad. And fell cheated.


----------



## littlenezt

jackykeet45 said:


> I just brought this UP5 and use for 3 days. Recently I have few call. All of them unable to hear what I speak and they feedback is voice extreme low. Can @Shanling your team feedback this issue. I tested on mate 40 Pro ldac, mi mix 2 aptx, poco f1 aptx.
> 
> The sound is great. But extremely disappointed.
> 1. Call in, I need disconnect and use my phone for the call. Extremely unconvinced.
> 2. Super hate the leather case. Very irretating, not on belt user. I very disappointed the passed msg saying shanling no planning to release another clip case. Extreme disappointment. Very sad. And fell cheated.


welcome to the family ! 😂
also becareful with your leather case, i almost drop my up5 to concrete floor because of how loose fit my case is.

now im wondering if my up5 have this low volume mic "issues" since i havent use mine for voice call 😱


----------



## EIOIO

Btw when I turn of my portable space heater that is near the unit there is a small chance that the UP5 will stop working needs to be restarted. I guess this is due to the fact that the heater have one big fan that will produce enough of interfierance when turned off that will disturb the work of the unit .


----------



## ClieOS

EIOIO said:


> Btw when I turn of my portable space heater that is near the unit there is a small chance that the UP5 will stop working needs to be restarted. I guess this is due to the fact that the heater have one big fan that will produce enough of interfierance when turned off that will disturb the work of the unit .



Wait, what? Portable space heater? That shouldn't be possible.


----------



## EIOIO

Something like this https://www.pickhvac.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/small-space-heater-1.jpg it is 1500w-2kw in power


----------



## ClieOS

So by simply placing UP5 near the heater and turn the heater off, so how there is a chance that UP5 will shut down as well?


----------



## EIOIO (Oct 16, 2021)

Not shutting down but it will stop playing music .The only fix to this is to turn off and on again the UP5 .The chance is like one in 20 .
I guess this is due to the audio cable .


----------



## jackykeet45

There is another 3 issues. 
1. Everytime power up. The equaliser always turn on by itself. I want it off always, unable to do so...
2. The lower battery mode is very noisy every 30sec sound and above the music we playing. It should be the softer tone and longer period occur once. 30sec is too short and ruine the music experience. Your device is design for music lover, not for keep alerting ppl. 
3. The device on orange color battery lvl. Keep ringing can last for 2 hour long. This 2 hr can listen the music until I reach office. Whole travel period keep alerting low power with so high volume cause ear pain.


----------



## Shanling

-su said:


> Tested the firmware update, still the same issue.
> I'll send it back to the reseller for them to sort it out with you guys.
> 
> Anyway, what is Shanling's policy for the replacement unit? Will it be a brand new unit or with the possibility of refurbished unit (QA passed)?



If it was from Chinese seller, it will go for repair first.
International distributors differ, some do repairs, some replace with new unit.



jackykeet45 said:


> I just brought this UP5 and use for 3 days. Recently I have few call. All of them unable to hear what I speak and they feedback is voice extreme low. Can @Shanling your team feedback this issue. I tested on mate 40 Pro ldac, mi mix 2 aptx, poco f1 aptx.
> 
> The sound is great. But extremely disappointed.
> 1. Call in, I need disconnect and use my phone for the call. Extremely unconvinced.
> 2. Super hate the leather case. Very irretating, not on belt user. I very disappointed the passed msg saying shanling no planning to release another clip case. Extreme disappointment. Very sad. And fell cheated.



1. We got few reports of this and looking into it. By any chance, are you using it with headphones with in-line microphone?
2. Thanks for feedback on the case, this is very common among UP5 users, but so far our management didn't change their decision regarding UP5's case.



jackykeet45 said:


> There is another 3 issues.
> 1. Everytime power up. The equaliser always turn on by itself. I want it off always, unable to do so...
> 2. The lower battery mode is very noisy every 30sec sound and above the music we playing. It should be the softer tone and longer period occur once. 30sec is too short and ruine the music experience. Your device is design for music lover, not for keep alerting ppl.
> 3. The device on orange color battery lvl. Keep ringing can last for 2 hour long. This 2 hr can listen the music until I reach office. Whole travel period keep alerting low power with so high volume cause ear pain.



1. That's very strange, definitely not something that should be happening. Did you adjust it in any way in Shanling controller app?
2&3. We asked engineers to adjust this.


----------



## jackykeet45

Shanling said:


> If it was from Chinese seller, it will go for repair first.
> International distributors differ, some do repairs, some replace with new unit.
> 
> 
> ...


My headphones don't have in-line microphone. 


Shanling said:


> 2. Thanks for feedback on the case, this is very common among UP5 users, but so far our management didn't change their decision regarding UP5's case.


At least, can make another clip case for us available to purchase. I search everywhere just to get this device clip case. 


Shanling said:


> 1. That's very strange, definitely not something that should be happening. Did you adjust it in any way in Shanling controller app?


On the device itself, I set it to off. 
But the settings is not apply. 
I must go to the control app. Slide the button to turn off.
After power off and on. It set back to on with custom again. 



Shanling said:


> 2&3. We asked engineers to adjust this.


Thanks.


----------



## -su

Shanling said:


> If it was from Chinese seller, it will go for repair first.
> International distributors differ, some do repairs, some replace with new unit.
> 
> 
> ...


They told me they've sent it back to China for RMA, looking forward to receiving my replacement unit, then.


----------



## gavinfabl

Shanling said:


> Can you please send me more details in PM? Not sure what exact issue are you facing.
> 
> 
> It was reported to our software team. Don't have further updates.
> ...


How close are you to releasing a firmware to fix the issues that I and others have reported?


----------



## EIOIO

gavinfabl said:


> How close are you to releasing a firmware to fix the issues that I and others have reported?


I am also very interested in this question


----------



## Shanling

gavinfabl said:


> How close are you to releasing a firmware to fix the issues that I and others have reported?


We have firmware in beta testing.


----------



## gavinfabl

Shanling said:


> We have firmware in beta testing.


Thanks for reply


----------



## littlenezt

gavinfabl said:


> How close are you to releasing a firmware to fix the issues that I and others have reported?


+1 this, im holding my UP5 review because of the issues with current firmware


----------



## gavinfabl

littlenezt said:


> +1 this, im holding my UP5 review because of the issues with current firmware


I’ll update my YouTube video review and my written review as well if it fixes the issues.


----------



## frozenwind (Oct 23, 2021)

Hello all.
Yesterday I've been using my Up5 pretty intensive for the first time. Tidal, MQA, YouTube, few series of Final space via Galaxy Note 9 with Moondrop Blessing 2, 2,5 mm balance. After Up5 dropped to 60% , I turned it off (during the take off on the plane), after I turned it on it showed 20% and stopped playing, I heard only clicking and some technical sounds like interference or something. Everything came back to normal after full recharge. 
This is pretty weird though. I will be glad if you could advise here or give any comments.
Btw, I tried to find how to hard reset my UP5, but failed.


----------



## littlenezt

frozenwind said:


> Hello all.
> Yesterday I've been using my Up5 pretty intensive for the first time. Tidal, MQA, YouTube, few series of Final space via Galaxy Note 9 with Moondrop Blessing 2, 2,5 mm balance. After Up5 dropped to 60% , I turned it off (during the take off on the plane), after I turned it on it showed 20% and stopped playing, I heard only clicking and some technical sounds like interference or something. Everything came back to normal after full recharge.
> This is pretty weird though. I will be glad if you could advise here or give any comments.
> Btw, I tried to find how to hard reset my UP5, but failed.


if im not mistaken, few page earlier shanling said you can try re-flash the firmware to "soft reset" the device


----------



## Shanling

frozenwind said:


> Hello all.
> Yesterday I've been using my Up5 pretty intensive for the first time. Tidal, MQA, YouTube, few series of Final space via Galaxy Note 9 with Moondrop Blessing 2, 2,5 mm balance. After Up5 dropped to 60% , I turned it off (during the take off on the plane), after I turned it on it showed 20% and stopped playing, I heard only clicking and some technical sounds like interference or something. Everything came back to normal after full recharge.
> This is pretty weird though. I will be glad if you could advise here or give any comments.
> Btw, I tried to find how to hard reset my UP5, but failed.


Haven't seen such report before, so might be just random glitch.

There is no factory reset on UP5 at this time.


----------



## inscythe

Does UP5 support AptX-adaptive? From a quick search, QCC5120 seems to support the it, but it isn't listed in the supported codecs on the UP5's product page.


----------



## Shanling

inscythe said:


> Does UP5 support AptX-adaptive? From a quick search, QCC5120 seems to support the it, but it isn't listed in the supported codecs on the UP5's product page.


No aptx adaptive support on UP5.


----------



## Ufasas

I got shanling up4, so it is worse now? once up5 is released?


----------



## bigbeans (Oct 30, 2021)

*Issue with UP5* @Shanling

At full charge, unit only exhibits 60% charge. It never displays full battery icon, even after full night of charging.
After slightly over 3 hours of use (4.4mm, Low Gain, volume 20, LDAC mode), battery alerts begin. Very distracting when listening.
Does this unit need to be sent for repair (bought it 2 weeks ago from Musicteck) or can this be addressed with a software reset? What can be done to fix the issue?

Edit: *New Issue:*

After depleting UP5 to zero, I left it to recharge it over night. When turning the unit on, battery shows only *one battery notch after charging entire night.*


----------



## ClieOS (Oct 30, 2021)

Ufasas said:


> I got shanling up4, so it is worse now? once up5 is released?


Instead of thinking UP4 for being worst, just think of UP5 as being better.


----------



## littlenezt

any news on the firmware update?


----------



## Ufasas

ClieOS said:


> Instead of thinking UP4 for being worst, just think of UP5 as being better.


i paid 99$ for up 4, will you feel small differences or big leap in quality of sound by paying 215$~ for up5?


----------



## bigbeans

New Issues @Shanling I changed the setting to USB Charge ON (to see if this would correct battery issue) and the *unit has bricked.*

UP5 will not turn on without USB connection (it was fully charged over night).
When UP5 is connected to USB on Mac, it will only show charging icon. It can be selected as an Audio Output.
When UP5 is connected to either USB on Mac or USB power from wall, only the charging icon appears. When I try to boot UP5, the Shanling logo appears, main screen appears for half a second then goes back to charging screen. 
I can't get into the menus or any settings. How can this be fixed? Your guidance on this would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Paramekshu

Have you tried going into the app and turning charging to off?


----------



## ClieOS

Ufasas said:


> i paid 99$ for up 4, will you feel small differences or big leap in quality of sound by paying 215$~ for up5?



My UP5 impression can be found here.



bigbeans said:


> New Issues @Shanling I changed the setting to USB Charge ON (to see if this would correct battery issue) and the *unit has bricked.*



Look to me the battery inside your UP5 could be a lemon. Better send it back for warranty.


----------



## Shanling

Ufasas said:


> I got shanling up4, so it is worse now? once up5 is released?



UP4 is as good as it was at the release. UP5 has some advantages, but there is also big jump in price.



littlenezt said:


> any news on the firmware update?



Still in beta testing.



bigbeans said:


> New Issues @Shanling I changed the setting to USB Charge ON (to see if this would correct battery issue) and the *unit has bricked.*
> 
> UP5 will not turn on without USB connection (it was fully charged over night).
> When UP5 is connected to USB on Mac, it will only show charging icon. It can be selected as an Audio Output.
> ...



Are you connecting it to USB-C ports on your Mac and USB charger? Can you try it from standard USB-A port?

When connected to Mac, if you can send it as audio output, are you able to get it playing?


----------



## Shanling

*Firmware Update for UP5 - V1.6.2*

Few performance fixes, including the fix for muted output

Full notes and download: https://en.shanling.com/article-UP5V162.html


----------



## jackykeet45

Hi, 
Just updated to 1.6.2. Still testing. 

I'm using Huawei mate 40 Pro (LDAC), and subscripted deezer Hifi 
My question is it is worth above setup? 

2nd question is when I connect the phone using USB c to c cable to up5, it just display 96k. (is this phone limitations?) 

Thanks.


----------



## littlenezt (Nov 2, 2021)

Shanling said:


> *Firmware Update for UP5 - V1.6.2*
> 
> Few performance fixes, including the fix for muted output
> 
> Full notes and download: https://en.shanling.com/article-UP5V162.html


gonna test tonight if this update include "low battery beep begone!!"
or not😅

@jackykeet45 i thought android audio limits all to 48khz, i guess its differ between phone ? on what apps you test the usb mode? my up5 on apps like youtube, yt music, apple music lossless it still resamples to 48khz, only UAPP can go all resolution because it bypass android mixer


----------



## gavinfabl

So far the new firmware appears to have fixed the issues on iOS. Thanks.


----------



## Sixgun1

What am I doing wrong in trying to update to the newest firmware? Followed the directions, computer recognized UP5, go to the upgrade.bat file and this is what shows up. Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## gavinfabl

Sixgun1 said:


> What am I doing wrong in trying to update to the newest firmware? Followed the directions, computer recognized UP5, go to the upgrade.bat file and this is what shows up. Any thoughts or ideas?


Just try re running. Mine failed on first attempt. You can try disconnecting and reconnecting UP5 to your computer. Took 10 mins approx.


----------



## trez0r

Sixgun1 said:


> CUT Any thoughts or ideas?


Hello, you need Administrator rights to flash it...


----------



## YanaMJ

I don't know if it is a problem of UAPP app or of the update but MQA does not work anymore with this app. Works perfectly with TIDAL.


----------



## Sixgun1

No dice, even when running program as admin.


----------



## Beh0lder

I used thd Edict player against recommendation and updated successfully on second attempt.


----------



## trez0r

Did U do like this? 






Then goto update folder -> type upgrade.bat -> enter


----------



## Sixgun1

+1 on edict player.


----------



## Sixgun1

Correct trez0r. I tried that and still received zero love. I used the edict player and was successful. Thank you all for the help, I greatly appreciate it 🙏


----------



## littlenezt

lol, i only need to change the UAC to 1.0 and confirm that my up5 is detected and just press double click the upgrade.bat without administrator and the upgrade goes smoothly



Spoiler: upgrade


----------



## Sixgun1

That's awesome 🤙 wish that would have happened with mine. I got it resolved with the help of all you awesome folks, but for whatever reason, it kept telling me FAIL! haha, But, all is well now as far as firmware goes. Is the beep gone? I haven't gotten that far yet. Thanks again everyone 🤘


----------



## Shanling

jackykeet45 said:


> 2nd question is when I connect the phone using USB c to c cable to up5, it just display 96k. (is this phone limitations?)
> 
> Thanks.



This depends on the app and phone capabilities.
Running something like UAPP or HiBy app, you should get the Android to play correctly the original sample rate.



Sixgun1 said:


> What am I doing wrong in trying to update to the newest firmware? Followed the directions, computer recognized UP5, go to the upgrade.bat file and this is what shows up. Any thoughts or ideas?



From the message in the software it seems there was some issue with the other files? Maybe the zip didn't open fully or you moved some of the files? Not sure.



YanaMJ said:


> I don't know if it is a problem of UAPP app or of the update but MQA does not work anymore with this app. Works perfectly with TIDAL.



We test MQA just for use with Tidal. UAPP might need to adjust something for UP5?


----------



## littlenezt (Nov 2, 2021)

Sixgun1 said:


> That's awesome 🤙 wish that would have happened with mine. I got it resolved with the help of all you awesome folks, but for whatever reason, it kept telling me FAIL! haha, But, all is well now as far as firmware goes. Is the beep gone? I haven't gotten that far yet. Thanks again everyone 🤘


still cant confirm about the low battery beep yet,  my up5 still around 80% of battery


----------



## YanaMJ

Shanling said:


> This depends on the app and phone capabilities.
> Running something like UAPP or HiBy app, you should get the Android to play correctly the original sample rate.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if UAPP might need to adjust something but it worked fine before the new firmware...


----------



## littlenezt (Nov 3, 2021)

littlenezt said:


> still cant confirm about the low battery beep yet,  my up5 still around 80% of battery


my UP5 finally beep just once when the battery percentage drops from 40% to 20%, seems to be no longer beeping for every 30seconds.

also i noticed some strange behavior, the battery indicator seems to be kinda inconsistent? when my up5 beep once, the battery indicated low (20%), while the UP5 still ON, i restart my phone, when my phone reconnects the UP5 battery goes back to 40% and 5 minutes later it drops again to 20% and beep once more.

i guess the battery need full cycle after firmware flashing?

well atleast the up5 no longer beeping like crazy for every 30s i guess 

edit:
now lets see how much longer before the device turn itself off from 20%, previously my UP5 can last for 2 more hours while beeping for every 30s before the device turn off by itself.

another edit:
my up5 from 20% to finally shutting itself off only last for around 20minutes


----------



## Sixgun1

Great info littlenezt, thank you for the heads up


----------



## YanaMJ (Nov 3, 2021)

Now my UP5 that was working well with UAPP does not work well anymore with UAPP and  with tidal sound stops after few seconds of few minutes and as I said previously MQA does not work anymore with UAPP... Really sad... Never used Tidal before as UAPP was great.


----------



## rlw6534

YanaMJ said:


> Now my UP5 that was working well with UAPP does not work well anymore with UAPP and  with tidal sound stops after few seconds of few minutes and as I said previously MQA does not work anymore with UAPP... Really sad... Never used Tidal before as UAPP was great.



Same issue here with USB and UAPP (no MQA/OFS).


----------



## YanaMJ (Nov 3, 2021)

rlw6534 said:


> Same issue here with USB and UAPP (no MQA/OFS).


I've found the problem. Look at you parameters of quality. It was changed and not on MQA anymore. 

Now it works again.


----------



## rlw6534

YanaMJ said:


> I've found the problem. Look at you parameters of quality. It was changed and not on MQA anymore.
> 
> Now it works again.



In UAPP?  Where?


----------



## YanaMJ

rlw6534 said:


> In UAPP?  Where?


Yes in UAPP


----------



## rlw6534

YanaMJ said:


> Yes in UAPP



Mine was a different problem, but I figured it out.  I needed to turn up the device volume (not UP5) to 100% before MQA would work.   I don't recall having to do that before.


----------



## YanaMJ

rlw6534 said:


> Mine was a different problem, but I figured it out.  I needed to turn up the device volume (not UP5) to 100% before MQA would work.   I don't recall having to do that before.


 If you read the previous pages of this thread you'll see we have to do that even with the 1st versions of the firmware. Lots of people thought MQA didn't work because of this.


----------



## rlw6534 (Nov 3, 2021)

YanaMJ said:


> If you read the previous pages of this thread you'll see we have to do that even with the 1st versions of the firmware. Lots of people thought MQA didn't work because of this.



Yeah, I missed that.  I don't usually use UAPP with the UP5 (USB) but after your initial report I tried it to see what would happen for me.   Rookie mistake...    

Is this something specific to the UP5?  I really don't remember having to do this with my Zen DAC.  Maybe I'm confusing with iPhone/iPad.


----------



## Shanling

rlw6534 said:


> Yeah, I missed that.  I don't usually use UAPP with the UP5 (USB) but after your initial report I tried it to see what would happen for me.   Rookie mistake...
> 
> Is this something specific to the UP5?  I really don't remember having to do this with my Zen DAC.  Maybe I'm confusing with iPhone/iPad.


Yes, it's bit unique for UP5. You always have to have system volume at 100% to get MQA playback. Both on smartphones and Windows.


----------



## Gédéon Molle

Latest firmware installed.
I still encounter volume issues with abnormal variations, as if I were switching from low gain to high gain when, for example, I take the device out of standby. 
It happened to me yesterday in bluetooth mode with my OnePlus Nord CE, which works perfectly with my other wireless devices (TWS, Q1).
I contacted my local dealer support.


----------



## Gédéon Molle

When I contacted my local dealer, I noticed that he no longer offered the Shanling UP5 for sale, mentioning "Product permanently discontinued".
When I asked him why, he replied: "We have withdrawn it from sale because the manufacturer no longer distributes it."
Is it true ?


----------



## YanaMJ

It seems to be true...my dealer in France says the same...or you are in France too...


----------



## Gédéon Molle

Thanks!
I'm in France too. I bought it from Audiophonics, and you?


----------



## rlw6534

Gédéon Molle said:


> When I contacted my local dealer, I noticed that he no longer offered the Shanling UP5 for sale, mentioning "Product permanently discontinued".
> When I asked him why, he replied: "We have withdrawn it from sale because the manufacturer no longer distributes it."
> Is it true ?



That doesn't make sense as it was only released a few months ago...


----------



## Gédéon Molle

I agree, that's why I'm asking the question here, hoping for an answer from @Shanling .


----------



## YanaMJ

Gédéon Molle said:


> Thanks!
> I'm in France too. I bought it from Audiophonics, and you?


Same


----------



## YanaMJ

Gédéon Molle said:


> I agree, that's why I'm asking the question here, hoping for an answer from @Shanling .


The UP5 is till on shanling website. I think this is Audiophonics who decide to stop selling it. Period. Hope we won't have any problem with the guarantee


----------



## Gédéon Molle (Nov 5, 2021)

I hope too. I'll send mine back to after-sales service. I'm just worried that they'll respond to me that they won't reproduce the issues I reported, even if they exist, and charge me 30€ processing fees.


----------



## YanaMJ

Gédéon Molle said:


> I hope too. I'll send mine back to after-sales service. I'm just worried that they'll respond to me that they won't reproduce the issues I reported, even if they exist, and charge me 30€ processing fees.


I had a problem with a Xduoo TA-20 bought from them and I was afraid of these fees too


----------



## JAFHIFI90

Hello all
I have a problem with the UP5 that bothered me, I don't know if any of you have tried it, the sound alerts when the battery is low are annoying and frequent, can I mute these alerts!
Or Shanling can notice this problem and fix it in a new update? 

Away from this problem, I have a btr5 and now a UP5 and I find that the UP5 is better in sound and battery life


----------



## Gédéon Molle (Nov 6, 2021)

The same here, a beep every 30 seconds when UP5 battery goes down to 20%. This has already been pointed out in the previous pages. The latest firmware (V1.6.2) should correct the problem, but I have not checked it, I returned my UP5 because it had some volume issues with significant variations volume on the 4.4 balanced output. Violent.


----------



## BenF (Nov 6, 2021)

It's not totally unreasonable to discontinue UP5 - way too many problems were reported here and on Aliexpress.
Sometimes people leave a 5-star feedback, only to return the product later:





There is a reputable store selling UP5 for 150$ - 20$ below 11.11 pricing.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002828586636.html
Does anyone feel brave? I don't...
All 3 Bluetooth adapters (UP2/UP4/UP5) are plagued by firmware and application issues.
My UP2 used to work perfectly, and now it's unusable - even after reverting to older firmware.
Not sure I will ever take a chance on Shanling again. All my FIIOs (BTR3/BTR3K/BTR5) work perfectly - why risk it with Shanling?


----------



## holsen

BenF said:


> It's not totally unreasonable to discontinue UP5 - way too many problems were reported here and on Aliexpress.
> Sometimes people leave a 5-star feedback, only to return the product later:
> 
> 
> ...


What's the issue with your UP2 if you don't mind sharing.  I know mine used to have great connection and sound with any code  and now it full of interferemce at almost any distance from source.


----------



## Gédéon Molle (Nov 6, 2021)

I have to say that this negative experience with the UP5 presented as a flagship seriously chilled me out about Shanling. I was hoping for the best by installing the latest firmware, but it didn't fix my volume issues. Obviously the UP5 was launched too early and perhaps lacked a quality control worthy of a flagship.


----------



## bigbeans

Shanling said:


> UP4 is as good as it was at the release. UP5 has some advantages, but there is also big jump in price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi

When I connect to Mac directly using USB C on MacBook Air 2020 (only has USB C), the UP5 is recognized however no audio can be played and is silent.

 The UP5 is stuck on the charging animation. Holding down the power button doesn't fix the issue as the main screen flashes for half a second and goes back to the charging animation.


----------



## BenF

holsen said:


> What's the issue with your UP2 if you don't mind sharing.  I know mine used to have great connection and sound with any code  and now it full of interferemce at almost any distance from source.


On the latest firmware: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sha...low-latency-aptx-and-aac.892316/post-16612350
After reverting back: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sha...low-latency-aptx-and-aac.892316/post-16621573


----------



## gavinfabl

Just as an update after a few days on v1.6.2.

The iOS playback issues seem fixed. But now I get a sudden volume jump when I first connect and start playing. I see a few others have got this issue too.


----------



## JAFHIFI90

After I updated it to V1.6.2, the previous issues were gone, but I have a new issue after connecting to bluetooth on LDAC and playing the audio for the first two seconds it gets skipped


----------



## JAFHIFI90

For me the UP5 is better than the BTR5 in terms of sound and the battery is much better, but he needs to fix some issues in the frimeware.  I understand this because it is a new product, these issues may occur, but I ask to work quickly to fix them because it is a flagship and its price is the most expensive in the market.


----------



## YanaMJ

@Shanling is that true UP5 is already discontinued ????


----------



## Hanesu

YanaMJ said:


> @Shanling is that true UP5 is already discontinued ????


Where did you read/hear that?


----------



## YanaMJ

Hanesu said:


> Where did you read/hear that?


Please look few posts earlier  😉


----------



## Shanling

Gédéon Molle said:


> Latest firmware installed.
> I still encounter volume issues with abnormal variations, as if I were switching from low gain to high gain when, for example, I take the device out of standby.
> It happened to me yesterday in bluetooth mode with my OnePlus Nord CE, which works perfectly with my other wireless devices (TWS, Q1).
> I contacted my local dealer support.





gavinfabl said:


> Just as an update after a few days on v1.6.2.
> 
> The iOS playback issues seem fixed. But now I get a sudden volume jump when I first connect and start playing. I see a few others have got this issue too.



Jumps in volume are unfortunate problem in latest firmware, it's software glitch and our team is working on it.



Gédéon Molle said:


> When I contacted my local dealer, I noticed that he no longer offered the Shanling UP5 for sale, mentioning "Product permanently discontinued".
> When I asked him why, he replied: "We have withdrawn it from sale because the manufacturer no longer distributes it."
> Is it true ?



*We are facing chip shortage for UP5. It's not discontinued, just currently out of stock.*



bigbeans said:


> Hi
> 
> When I connect to Mac directly using USB C on MacBook Air 2020 (only has USB C), the UP5 is recognized however no audio can be played and is silent.
> 
> The UP5 is stuck on the charging animation. Holding down the power button doesn't fix the issue as the main screen flashes for half a second and goes back to the charging animation.



Will report this to software team, not sure if we have any of these Macs to try it.
Did you tested it with some Windows or Android machine?


----------



## bigbeans (Nov 7, 2021)

Shanling said:


> Jumps in volume are unfortunate problem in latest firmware, it's software glitch and our team is working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The UP5 is non functional on any device I try. This includes Android, Mac, Windows and iPhone. Given my UP5 is essentially a paperweight at this point, can you facilitate a replacement or refund please? I have purchased from Musicteck and only have been able to use it for one week (since taking delivery late Oct) before it bricked.


----------



## JAFHIFI90

Size comparison with BTR5.  I glued the plastic clip on the back UP5, the leather clip in the box is terrible.


----------



## Shanling

bigbeans said:


> The UP5 is non functional on any device I try. This includes Android, Mac, Windows and iPhone. Given my UP5 is essentially a paperweight at this point, can you facilitate a replacement or refund please? I have purchased from Musicteck and only have been able to use it for one week (since taking delivery late Oct) before it bricked.


Sure, for such case this would be covered under warranty. Please reach directly to MusicTeck to sort it out with them.


----------



## JAFHIFI90

There is a issues with the connection with Bluetooth LDAC in update v1.6.2  In addition to the jumping on the first play, there is an annoying issue with the synchronization between sound and picture, the sound precedes the picture. 
My phone is xiaomi mi10 ultra


----------



## JAFHIFI90

My question to @Shanling Can I go back to the old firmware?


----------



## Shanling

JAFHIFI90 said:


> There is a issues with the connection with Bluetooth LDAC in update v1.6.2  In addition to the jumping on the first play, there is an annoying issue with the synchronization between sound and picture, the sound precedes the picture.
> My phone is xiaomi mi10 ultra



Sound is ahead of picture? That would have to be some adjustment done by your phone, deliberately delaying the video, that's not something that UP5 can affect.
Please in which apps you have seen such behavior?



JAFHIFI90 said:


> My question to @Shanling Can I go back to the old firmware?



Yes, you can. It's available here: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rbFqtraWKI8IPeHc3z-9IB9KOSsft2n0/view?usp=sharing


----------



## JAFHIFI90

Shanling said:


> Sound is ahead of picture? That would have to be some adjustment done by your phone, deliberately delaying the video, that's not something that UP5 can affect.
> Please in which apps you have seen such behavior?
> 
> 
> ...


You are right, I have updated the firmware of the phone and clear the cache, now everything is working fine.


----------



## 63827

With the latest firmware installed it takes a lot longer to recharge!


----------



## Shanling

cdmackgreen said:


> With the latest firmware installed it takes a lot longer to recharge!


Latest firmware adjusted battery meter, it should be more accurate then previously. This might result in you putting it on charger later than before.


----------



## 63827

Shanling said:


> Latest firmware adjusted battery meter, it should be more accurate then previously. This might result in you putting it on charger later than before.


Okay, thanks but instead of about 1.5 hours to charge it takes 3-4 times that much. That's a lot, lot more!


----------



## johnjazz

cdmackgreen said:


> Okay, thanks but instead of about 1.5 hours to charge it takes 3-4 times that much. That's a lot, lot more!


Does that mean it takes up to 5 hours to charge? I have not upgraded to 1.6.2 yet after looking at the new issues reported on this thread...


----------



## 63827

johnjazz said:


> Does that mean it takes up to 5 hours to charge? I have not upgraded to 1.6.2 yet after looking at the new issues reported on this thread...


Longer than that! Something not right there!


----------



## JAFHIFI90 (Nov 12, 2021)

I am on the v1.6.2 update, no issues at all with the battery draining or charging everything is fine for my experience, I charge the DAC when it discharges and turns off completely, the charging time is less than two hours, about 1.5 hours, I use a charger with Qualcomm Quick Charge 3.0 technology.

But there is something that bothers me, is automatically off the DAC after a while of non-use, I understand that it leads to saving the battery, but it is an annoying thing every time you have to start and connection with phone, it would be a great thing if among the options to turn on and off this feature.


----------



## romekbono

@Shanling I have also the UP5, but when I see the difficulties for all customers, is there a way to give back and get refund for this item ??
 Disappointed 
Thanks.


----------



## ClieOS (Nov 14, 2021)

romekbono said:


> @Shanling I have also the UP5, but when I see the difficulties for all customers, is there a way to give back and get refund for this item ??
> Disappointed
> Thanks.


If you want to return your UP5, then the discussion should be between you and the seller who sold you the UP5, not Shanling.


----------



## Gédéon Molle

When there are so many problems, some of which could even be dangerous, I think of the problem of volume jumps, a global product recall can also be considered by the manufacturer.


----------



## romekbono

Gédéon Molle said:


> When there are so many problems, some of which could even be dangerous, I think of the problem of volume jumps, a global product recall can also be considered by the manufacturer.


Yes, @Shanling  any feedback ?


----------



## romekbono

ClieOS said:


> If you want to return your UP5, then the discussion should be between you and the seller who sold you the UP5, not Shanling.


And you are?


----------



## EIOIO

Strange I don't have any problems with my unit . I just needed to use the original usb c cabel and the problems with the connections where resolved


----------



## ClieOS

romekbono said:


> And you are?


...a forum member. This is an open forum, right?


----------



## Gédéon Molle

@ClieOS, Did you have any issues with your UP5?


----------



## ClieOS

Gédéon Molle said:


> @ClieOS, Did you have any issues with your UP5?


Working fine, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Gédéon Molle

Ok, thanks. It is reassuring to see that some devices work without problems, this can bode well in the event of a replacement of a defective device, as long as the problems are recognized by the manufacturer and communicated to the dealers.


----------



## Paramekshu

I've had my up5 for a few months. The only issue I've had is, when I have it in USB dac/ wired mode, if I move the up5 at all, the music might stop playing. Then I have to unplug the USB cable and replug it in to start the music again. It's a little irritating. I also have the new btr5 2021, for some reason I find that device more musical sounding then the up5. Perhaps the up5 was meant to be more monitor like sounding.


----------



## Shanling

cdmackgreen said:


> Okay, thanks but instead of about 1.5 hours to charge it takes 3-4 times that much. That's a lot, lot more!


Please what charger are you using?

So from totally dead battery, it goes on charger one by one bar, for over 5 hours? 


romekbono said:


> @Shanling I have also the UP5, but when I see the difficulties for all customers, is there a way to give back and get refund for this item ??
> Disappointed
> Thanks.



Please are you facing any issues on your unit?
We do not sell directly outside of China. So please talk to your seller regarding any possible refunds.



Gédéon Molle said:


> When there are so many problems, some of which could even be dangerous, I think of the problem of volume jumps, a global product recall can also be considered by the manufacturer.



It's firmware glitch, not something for recall.


----------



## Hanesu (Nov 14, 2021)

@Shanling: Is it possible to purchase just the leather case through you? Unfortunately the loop on mine had fallen apart only after one month of usage, even though I treated it carefully. I bought my UP5 as a display piece for a slightly reduced price, so I did not get any warranty from the shop I bought it from...


----------



## 63827

Shanling said:


> Please what charger are you using?
> 
> So from totally dead battery, it goes on charger one by one bar, for over 5 hours?


This is my charger: USB Charger Plug RAVPower 30W 3-Port Mains Charger with iSmart 2.0 Technology
I tend to charge it when the UP5 is showing just the one bar. I don't let it fully discharge. 
For next charge I will let it empty completely and see what happens.


----------



## Shanling

Hanesu said:


> @Shanling: Is it possible to purchase just the leather case through you? Unfortunately the loop on mine had fallen apart only after one month of usage, even though I treated it carefully. I bought my UP5 as a display piece for a slightly reduced price, so I did not get any warranty from the shop I bought it from...


You can try to check with your local distributor. 

We can sell it directly, but the shipping cost would be far from reasonable.


----------



## JAFHIFI90 (Nov 15, 2021)

After using it for about two weeks, I am very happy with the UP5. I find it a good DAC/AMP in terms of sound and has a great battery life.
Yes, there are usage notes in the frimeware and we mention them here to pass them on to the shanling support team to be fixed in a new firmware update. But this does not mean that it is a bad and not suitable for use and you should get rid of it!  I understand this thing, any new device initially needs updates to be stable, and this thing applies to phones and even large OS needs updates constantly.

I am a person the IEM is with me on the phone all day long, so I need a high quality DAC, I tried many wired and bluetooth DACs I think the UP5 is very good and I recommend it, it has 3.5mm, 2.5mm and 4.4mm is a nice thing and really helpful for those who own different plug IEM cables.


----------



## holsen

JAFHIFI90 said:


> After using it for about two weeks, I am very happy with the UP5. I find it a good DAC/AMP in terms of sound and has a great battery life.
> Yes, there are usage notes in the frimeware and we mention them here to pass them on to the shanling support team to be fixed in a new firmware update. But this does not mean that it is a bad and not suitable for use and you should get rid of it!  I understand this thing, any new device initially needs updates to be stable, and this thing applies to phones and even large OS needs updates constantly.
> 
> I am a person the IEM is with me on the phone all day long, so I need a high quality DAC, I tried many wired and bluetooth DACs I think the UP5 is very good and I recommend it, it has 3.5mm, 2.5mm and 4.4mm is a nice thing and really helpful for those who own different plug IEM cables.


Thank you for injecting something positive here.


----------



## Gédéon Molle (Nov 15, 2021)

@holsen, I think anyone who is having trouble with their UP5 would prefer to simply take advantage of it.
However, I can tell you, for having experienced it, that taking a volume boost (ie as if you switch from low to high gain) by simply touching the control wheel, is very unpleasant, both for ears and heart.
So, as I said above, it is reassuring to see that units are functioning normally, but people who have paid the same price for a faulty device (whether due to firmware or not) have overwhelmingly the right to take offense. Mine went back to my dealer at my expense ...
Personally, I blame @Shanling for releasing an unfinished device prematurely. However, I am a loyal customer of the brand, since I have already had M0, M5s, UP2, AE3 IEM, and today I have a Q1 in addition to the UP5. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Shanling

The volume bug is unfortunate, we got new firmware into beta testing today, so should be available soon if all goes well.


----------



## crouchingtigger (Nov 18, 2021)

Shanling said:


> The volume bug is unfortunate, we got new firmware into beta testing today, so should be available soon if all goes well.


Hello @Shanling,

Any chance of fixing in-line controls while you are at it? I've been using UP5 in BT mode for the past few weeks and it's basically the only gripe I have with my unit.

Here's what happens with in-line controls on Tripowin C8 cable:
PLAY/PAUSE works, VOL DOWN works, NEXT works too.
Unfortunately VOL UP is registered as PLAY/PAUSE and PREVIOUS (triple press) is registered as NEXT + PLAY/PAUSE.

I'm using the current firmware version. I doubt that the cable is borked since it works correctly with dongles. Also, it would be great if long press activated my Voice Assistant of choice but I can live without it.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we're looking at the UP5 on HFN. An article by @Aerosphere 

https://www.headfonia.com/shanling-up5-review/


----------



## 63827

Well @Shanling I let my UP5 completely discharge then I charged it up. 
It only took 11hrs to do so!! 
It use to just take 1.5 - 2hrs before the last firmware update. 
So what's gone wrong here?


----------



## Shanling

*Firmware V1.6.3 for UP5*

Fixing the issue with volume jumps.

Google Drive download


----------



## Andtut

I’ve been the owner of the device for several days, firmware 1.6.0.

1. Crash on a wired connection. Trying wired connection UP5 to the Samsung galaxy note 9 at the moment when I select the application for working with the device (uapp or neutron player), UP5 always simply turns off.
2. MQA. When playing in wired mode with a UAPP player an MQA signal from Tidal, the device indicates the presence of an MQA. But here is a quote from the UAPP manual: «When a DAC is detected that implements an MQA decoder (for example, the Meridian Explorer 2 or the DAC inside certain LG models), the MQA decoder inside USB Audio Player PRO is deactivated and MQA decoding is performed by the hardware. No green or blue led will be displayed in the app in this situation». In our case, the led in the UAPP player are on! This suggests that UP5 is not recognized as an MQA decoder, does not decode MQA, it just plays it!

After all of the above in my message and earlier in the posts of other users - flagship device, 179 usd/euro, really? Never buy that. Even if all these are firmware issues, 6 months have passed since the release, and the basic functions still do not work.


----------



## Andtut

Add-on about hardware support MQA decoding by this device. Disabling the passthrough MQA, which the manufacturer advises in this article https://en.shanling.com/article-UP5Tidal.html , once again confirms that the UP5 is not capable of decoding MQA at the hardware level, but only plays after software decoding.


----------



## YanaMJ

Andtut said:


> I’ve been the owner of the device for several days, firmware 1.6.0.
> 
> 1. Crash on a wired connection. Trying wired connection UP5 to the Samsung galaxy note 9 at the moment when I select the application for working with the device (uapp or neutron player), UP5 always simply turns off.
> 2. MQA. When playing in wired mode with a UAPP player an MQA signal from Tidal, the device indicates the presence of an MQA. But here is a quote from the UAPP manual: «When a DAC is detected that implements an MQA decoder (for example, the Meridian Explorer 2 or the DAC inside certain LG models), the MQA decoder inside USB Audio Player PRO is deactivated and MQA decoding is performed by the hardware. No green or blue led will be displayed in the app in this situation». In our case, the led in the UAPP player are on! This suggests that UP5 is not recognized as an MQA decoder, does not decode MQA, it just plays it!
> ...


Try the new firmware at 1st and test it another time. I need to check but I'm almost sure I don't have the blue or green light when I play MQA in UAPP with the UP5


----------



## Andtut

YanaMJ said:


> Try the new firmware at 1st and test it another time. I need to check but I'm almost sure I don't have the blue or green light when I play MQA in UAPP with the UP5


https://en.shanling.com/download/80
I am guided by the manufacturer official website - I have the latest firmware version


----------



## YanaMJ

If you have 1.6.0 it's not the latest firmware


----------



## Shanling (Nov 22, 2021)

Andtut said:


> https://en.shanling.com/download/80
> I am guided by the manufacturer official website - I have the latest firmware version


Latest firmware is V1.6.3
https://en.shanling.com/article-UP5V163.html

And UP5 is officially certified by MQA for MQA PLayback: https://www.mqa.co.uk/partners/shanling


----------



## Andtut

On firmware 1.6.3 hardware MQA decoding still does not work. Tested on UAPP on android (photo) and on PC with Tidal app (XMOS - the latest version)).


----------



## YanaMJ

Andtut said:


> On firmware 1.6.3 hardware MQA decoding still does not work. Tested on UAPP on android (photo) and on PC with Tidal app (XMOS - the latest version)).


If the device shows MQA on it's screen as we can see on your picture it means MQA works


----------



## ClieOS (Nov 22, 2021)

YanaMJ said:


> If the device shows MQA on it's screen as we can see on your picture it means MQA works


Kinda funny the picture just disproved his words.

p/s: this could be confusing to some, but a green dot on UAPP means it is playing back (and decoding) an MQA file. A blue dot means MQA Studio file. This is commonly known as the 'first unfolding' (or otherwise know as a MQA Core decoding). What UP5 does next, as a MQA Renderer, is to do the second unfolding. An advanced MQA device, or MQA Decoder, can further does the last bit of locking into the MQA stream,  allowing UAPP to skip its Core decoding all together but instead pass the MQA decoding onto the MQA Decoder.


----------



## Andtut (Nov 22, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> Kinda funny the picture just disproved his words.





Andtut said:


> here is a quote from the UAPP manual: «When a DAC is detected that implements an MQA decoder (for example, the Meridian Explorer 2 or the DAC inside certain LG models), the MQA decoder inside USB Audio Player PRO is deactivated and MQA decoding is performed by the hardware. No green or blue led will be displayed in the app in this situation»


It means that the MQA signal is actually present. but it was obtained not by hardware decoding using UP5 (for which I actually bought it!), but only using a software app decoder (UAPP or Tidal).
I just claim that the declared hardware MQA decoder does not work in this device, how else to prove the obvious, I don't know))


----------



## ClieOS (Nov 22, 2021)

Andtut said:


> It means that the MQA signal is actually present. but it was obtained not by hardware decoding using UP5 (for which I actually bought it!), but only using a software app decoder (UAPP or Tidal).
> I just claim that the declared hardware MQA decoder does not work in this device, how else to prove the obvious, I don't know))


Read the p/s section of my previous post. You have confused UP5 as a MQA Decoder. It is however a MQA Renderer.


----------



## Gédéon Molle (Nov 22, 2021)

My UP5 is back, FW1.6.3 installed.
Hoping not to give me a volume jump in the ears, that makes me a litlle bit nervous...


----------



## YanaMJ

Andtut said:


> It means that the MQA signal is actually present. but it was obtained not by hardware decoding using UP5 (for which I actually bought it!), but only using a software app decoder (UAPP or Tidal).
> I just claim that the declared hardware MQA decoder does not work in this device, how else to prove the obvious, I don't know))


You also need to set bitperfect on UAPP et no device volume (something like that)


----------



## Paramekshu

1.6.3 firmware not available on Android.


----------



## YanaMJ

Paramekshu said:


> 1.6.3 firmware not available on Android.


Nothing to deal with android...you need to download the firmware with the link posted by Shanling and then update your device


----------



## Paramekshu

OTA supposed to be available within the Android app. I was able to do this with version 1.6.2 on Android


----------



## YanaMJ

Paramekshu said:


> OTA supposed to be available within the Android app. I was able to do this with version 1.6.2 on Android


Yes you're right...I forget OTA 😅


----------



## rlw6534 (Nov 22, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> Read the p/s section of my previous post. You have confused UP5 as a MQA Decoder. It is however a MQA Renderer.



MQA seems to always cause confusion.  The ES9219C chip in the UP5 does have hardware MQA rendering but it is not a full decoder.  The OFS display is showing the source file bitrate which for this Adele album is 44.1 kHz.  Of course the actual playback bitrate after decoding and rendering is actually 705.6 kHz on the UP5.  Shanling is following the MQA standard by displaying the source bitrate on the display rather than the full unfold.  Of course 44.1 kHz MQA is hard to understand in the first place... a 192 kHz source file is easier to explain...


----------



## Gédéon Molle

No volume issues today with the last firmware.


----------



## Shanling

Andtut said:


> It means that the MQA signal is actually present. but it was obtained not by hardware decoding using UP5 (for which I actually bought it!), but only using a software app decoder (UAPP or Tidal).
> I just claim that the declared hardware MQA decoder does not work in this device, how else to prove the obvious, I don't know))


It works as it's intended. The first unfold is done in software (44 -> 88) and then 8X on the side of DAC (88 -> 705). You are getting full MQA playback on your picture.



Paramekshu said:


> OTA supposed to be available within the Android app. I was able to do this with version 1.6.2 on Android


Please what version of Shanling Controller app you have? Latest is V1.2.9 and to me it shows correctly, offering update to V1.6.3


----------



## rlw6534

Shanling said:


> Please what version of Shanling Controller app you have? Latest is V1.2.9 and to me it shows correctly, offering update to V1.6.3



My UP5 was running 1.6.2 and neither the iOS or Android app offered an OTA to 1.6.3.  I tried both with the Shanling Controller app.  I ended up updating on a Windows PC.


----------



## Sixgun1

Another issue updating via computer through drive link. This is the second time I've faced this issue. The computer automatically detects the UP5, but I continuously received an error code every time I tried.

  Again, through Edict Player I was able to do an OTA update to version 1.6.3.  I noted that there is a slider in Edict player that engages or disengages switch mode UAC 1.0. Ensure that the slider is on, or slid to the right, and this enabled me to do the OTA update without an issue. Hope this might help others with the OTA update.


----------



## JAFHIFI90 (Nov 26, 2021)

I have a issue I don't know if others have suffered from it!
By connecting to BT in LDAC or LHDC when you first run any application such as Deezer or Youtube or others, UP5 will work after two seconds of playing the file, as if he was falling is asleep and suddenly woke up and you will not be able to hear the beginning of the track! issue is repeated every time the application is reloaded from the phone.
This thing is very annoying, I have a BTR5 and it works perfectly fine


----------



## romekbono

JAFHIFI90 said:


> I have a issue I don't know if others have suffered from it!
> By connecting to BT in LDAC or LHDC when you first run any application such as Deezer or Youtube or others, UP5 will work after two seconds of playing the file, as if he was falling is asleep and suddenly woke up and you will not be able to hear the beginning of the track! issue is repeated every time the application is reloaded from the phone.
> This thing is very annoying, I have a BTR5 and it works perfectly fine


Welcome to the UP5 world ...


----------



## Shanling

JAFHIFI90 said:


> I have a issue I don't know if others have suffered from it!
> By connecting to BT in LDAC or LHDC when you first run any application such as Deezer or Youtube or others, UP5 will work after two seconds of playing the file, as if he was falling is asleep and suddenly woke up and you will not be able to hear the beginning of the track! issue is repeated every time the application is reloaded from the phone.
> This thing is very annoying, I have a BTR5 and it works perfectly fine


Yes, this can happen when the UP5 is kind of setting up the streaming.


----------



## JAFHIFI90

Shanling said:


> Yes, this can happen when the UP5 is kind of setting up the streaming.


Well, a solution to this can be found? because the phones reload apps in the background to keep RAM stable.  Competitors do not have this issue in UP5.


----------



## Shanling

JAFHIFI90 said:


> Well, a solution to this can be found? because the phones reload apps in the background to keep RAM stable.  Competitors do not have this issue in UP5.


Not at current time.


----------



## JAFHIFI90

Shanling said:


> Not at current time.


This issue is a hardware or software?


----------



## bLitzkreEp

How do i know my UP5 is fully charged? The built in display shows a full battery. But I just plugged it in like 30-45 minutes ago. It says it takes 2hrs to fully charge. 
Does the battery logo dissapear, once the device is fully charged?


----------



## brazy001

@Shanling is there any fix for a battery that wont charge and device cannot be turned on?

when plugged into the computer, it shows it is charging. I could still update to the latest firmware 1.6.3 but when it still cannot be turned on. the issue only started back when i first installed the update on day 2 of owning the device (1.5.6 i think)


----------



## Shanling

bLitzkreEp said:


> How do i know my UP5 is fully charged? The built in display shows a full battery. But I just plugged it in like 30-45 minutes ago. It says it takes 2hrs to fully charge.
> Does the battery logo dissapear, once the device is fully charged?


The 2 hour time is very reserved. 
When fully charged, screen will show battery icon with 5 bars, not moving.



brazy001 said:


> @Shanling is there any fix for a battery that wont charge and device cannot be turned on?
> 
> when plugged into the computer, it shows it is charging. I could still update to the latest firmware 1.6.3 but when it still cannot be turned on. the issue only started back when i first installed the update on day 2 of owning the device (1.5.6 i think)



Replied to your email.


----------



## drugones (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi all, Just received UP5 great sound so far, but go a couple of questions on it:

I noticed USB DAC has priority over Bluetooth; I guess the only way to work with Bluetooth is to disconnect the USB right? Nothing else can be done to override the priority.
Does microphone works over USB DAC or only bluetooth ?
What's the behavior when using multiple Bluetooth devices ? If one device stops playing, will the audio automatically switch to the 2nd device , or how do I force the switch ?


I'm coming from Qudelix 5K, after very little testing UP5 seems to deliver better audio performance; but Shanling, *please* copy the 5k software ... that's really game-changing, giving a whole new value to the device.


----------



## kith86 (Dec 4, 2021)

Nvmnd Problem Solved


----------



## kith86 (Dec 5, 2021)

My UP5 has no voice command anymore (power off and power on voice message), they can be connected but there's no sound at all, the usb dac also not produced a sound, anyone has same problem and how can i solve it ?

Or should i claim for RMA ?

Update (weird it's just gone and now suddenly go back to normal, but what cause of this !?)


----------



## bLitzkreEp

okay so now i've been charging my UP5 for well over 3hrs.. its still charging? is this normal?


----------



## Paramekshu

bLitzkreEp said:


> okay so now i've been charging my UP5 for well over 3hrs.. its still charging? is this normal?


When I'm charging connected to my phone, it will keep blinking like it's charging even though it's totally charged. If I disconnect the cord the up5 will show a hundred percent


----------



## bLitzkreEp

I think there's something wrong with mine... I'ts charged for like at least 4hrs.. Still isnt fully charged..


----------



## creepyg (Dec 8, 2021)

Hmmm... So I was about ready to buy the UP5 when I came across this thread.

Gotta ask, is it really as bad as this thread suggests? Seems like decent hardware badly let down by dodgy firmware. Granted, things seem to get fixed for the most part but still!

I'm in the UK and was going to buy from Hifigo, though not sure I want the hassle if I get a 'lemon'!

Edit:- I've gone for it. Fingers crossed it lives up to reviews rather than some of this thread!


----------



## bLitzkreEp

anywhere i can find 1.6.2 firmware version... the 1.6.3 is messing with the charge timing.. its taking too ****ing long to fully charge... over 6hrs and its still not charged.. What shanling...


----------



## YanaMJ

bLitzkreEp said:


> anywhere i can find 1.6.2 firmware version... the 1.6.3 is messing with the charge timing.. its taking too ****ing long to fully charge... over 6hrs and its still not charged.. What shanling...


Have you tried to turn it on to see if it's fully charge ?


----------



## Paramekshu

YanaMJ said:


> Have you tried to turn it on to see if it's fully charge ?


When it's charging while plugged into my phone, it will always blink charging even though it's 100%. Once I unplug it then up5 shows 100%


----------



## YanaMJ

Paramekshu said:


> When it's charging while plugged into my phone, it will always blink charging even though it's 100%. Once I unplug it then up5 shows 100%


When plugged into my phone it is not blinking because I've choosen the option not charging while plugged


----------



## Paramekshu

YanaMJ said:


> When plugged into my phone it is not blinking because I've choosen the option not charging while plugged


I have the UP5, BTR5 2021, and Qudelix 5K. The up5 is my favorite sounding. Do you have a similar experience?


----------



## JAFHIFI90

bLitzkreEp said:


> anywhere i can find 1.6.2 firmware version... the 1.6.3 is messing with the charge timing.. its taking too ****ing long to fully charge... over 6hrs and its still not charged.. What shanling...


Here is 1.6.2 
https://en.shanling.com/article-UP5V162.html


----------



## JAFHIFI90

The UP5 was thrown in the tray of the table and back to the BTR5. Yes, the UP5 has a better sound and a stronger battery, but the experience of using with the phone is disastrous. Many issues with the bluetooth connection and sound synchronization, as well as the mic in it is very bad, hardly anyone can hear me.


----------



## JAFHIFI90

Paramekshu said:


> I have the UP5, BTR5 2021, and Qudelix 5K. The up5 is my favorite sounding. Do you have a similar experience?



I own the older BTR5.  yes, I agree with you, but the UP5 has so many issues with the firmware that it is impossible to use.


----------



## YanaMJ

JAFHIFI90 said:


> I own the older BTR5.  yes, I agree with you, but the UP5 has so many issues with the firmware that it is impossible to use.


At that time, everything is working fine for me. I really like my UP5.


----------



## Paramekshu

JAFHIFI90 said:


> I own the older BTR5.  yes, I agree with you, but the UP5 has so many issues with the firmware that it is impossible to use.


Sorry to hear. I have no issues with mine, except playback stops if I move the UP5 while in USB mode. I have to unplug - replug and press play again.


----------



## drugones

Same here, got both 5k and UP5; UP5 sounds better and got none of then issues mentioned.

Yes it lacks “nice to have” features coming from the 5k, but better sound and better battery life are also nice.

Only real downside so far is the Bluetooth range, where 5k is a clear winner; with LDAC set to high quality it struggle even at close range if I put my hands around the UP5.


----------



## Gédéon Molle

For me, since updating to the latest firmware, the main problem has been solved (volume jump). However, the Bluetooth connectivity which remains unstable, it is better to stay very close to the source. I don't have this problem when I use my Q1 as a BT receiver.


----------



## JAFHIFI90 (Dec 8, 2021)

Glad to hear that friends here are enjoying the UP5. I use the UP5 with the phone via Bluetooth for IEM only, I don't need to use it with usb as desktop I have two monsters R-7HE MK2 & HE-9 I use in desktop for headphones. That's why I care a lot about bluetooth stability and mic for calls along with dac sound quality. Looks like I'll try 5K


----------



## YanaMJ (Dec 9, 2021)

JAFHIFI90 said:


> I own the older BTR5.  yes, I agree with you, but the UP5 has so many issues with the firmware that it is impossible to use.


Maybe things will change with a new firmware


----------



## bLitzkreEp (Dec 8, 2021)

JAFHIFI90 said:


> Here is 1.6.2
> https://en.shanling.com/article-UP5V


Doesn't work, they pulled the file.. 
I managed to find 1.6.0, charging is back to normal now... 
I'm going to keep this piece of crap UP5 in my drawer, and try to forget about it... ****ing piece of junk...


----------



## JAFHIFI90

bLitzkreEp said:


> Doesn't work, they pulled the file..
> I managed to find 1.6.0, charging is back to normal now...
> I'm going to keep this piece of crap UP5 in my drawer, and try to forget about it... ****ing piece of junk...



Since your charging issue is just software crap . I have the original 1.6.2 update file on my computer and uploaded it to Mega for you. I hope re-uploading it doesn't upset Shanling after they delete it.  Anyway, I sent you the link in private messages.


----------



## bLitzkreEp

JAFHIFI90 said:


> Since your charging issue is just software crap . I have the original 1.6.2 update file on my computer and uploaded it to Mega for you. I hope re-uploading it doesn't upset Shanling after they delete it.  Anyway, I sent you the link in private messages.


Thank you very much my friend!


----------



## Shanling

bLitzkreEp said:


> anywhere i can find 1.6.2 firmware version... the 1.6.3 is messing with the charge timing.. its taking too ****ing long to fully charge... over 6hrs and its still not charged.. What shanling...



This is most likely just some glitch in charging display. When you connect it to your phone, does it show charge at 100%?



JAFHIFI90 said:


> I have the original 1.6.2 update file on my computer and uploaded it to Mega for you. I hope re-uploading it doesn't upset Shanling after they delete it.  Anyway, I sent you the link in private messages.



You can share firmware as you wish. Only reason it might not be linked on the page is that it was moved to different place in our google Drive.


----------



## drugones

I may have a good deal on a ATH R70X ... do you think the UP5 can drive it ?


----------



## kith86 (Dec 9, 2021)

I got this graphical battery logo glitch when charging, "off" menu logo is also glitching which during turning off the unit, when power on shanling logo also messed up, any solution?! 

Should i RMA this?! Disappointing so far i encountered anoying bugs like this, especially regarding voice command not detected when turning on the unit, im not encountered this many bugs with up4, actually almost none, and the often anniying bug is sometimes when power on the unit didnot have voice command "power on" or "power off", and cannot be used, i must turning it off and on several times to fix those problem, any idea what happened, i used latest 1.6.3 firmware


----------



## kith86

drugones said:


> I may have a good deal on a ATH R70X ... do you think the UP5 can drive it ?


in USB DAC mode, yes you can (dont expect it would be optimal just enough), but in the blutooth mode the power seemed not enough for me, i definitely felt that UP4 bluetooth mode is performing better than UP5 in term of power despite the spec they are throwed in there. power, not sound quality, UP5 is still refine in blutooth mode but the power is downgrade, i even maxed out it and still cannot reach same power in UP4, im sure it has more power in UP4 in bluetooth mode, However, in USB DAC mode, UP5 is better power, better sound as well, they did god job to improve the usb dac section, that's my experince, maybe my unit got bug, i dont know, but that's how i felt for now, i hope this helps.


----------



## Shanling

kith86 said:


> I got this graphical battery logo glitch when charging, "off" menu logo is also glitching which during turning off the unit, when power on shanling logo also messed up, any solution?!
> 
> Should i RMA this?! Disappointing so far i encountered anoying bugs like this, especially regarding voice command not detected when turning on the unit, im not encountered this many bugs with up4, actually almost none, and the often anniying bug is sometimes when power on the unit didnot have voice command "power on" or "power off", and cannot be used, i must turning it off and on several times to fix those problem, any idea what happened, i used latest 1.6.3 firmware


This is not normal, please contact your seller for warranty.



kith86 said:


> in USB DAC mode, yes you can (dont expect it would be optimal just enough), but in the blutooth mode the power seemed not enough for me, i definitely felt that UP4 bluetooth mode is performing better than UP5 in term of power despite the spec they are throwed in there. power, not sound quality, UP5 is still refine in blutooth mode but the power is downgrade, i even maxed out it and still cannot reach same power in UP4, im sure it has more power in UP4 in bluetooth mode, However, in USB DAC mode, UP5 is better power, better sound as well, they did god job to improve the usb dac section, that's my experince, maybe my unit got bug, i dont know, but that's how i felt for now, i hope this helps.


USB mode and Bluetooth mode offer same power. If you are not getting it, you have most likely something affecting the Bluetooth volume setting on side of the transmitter.


----------



## johnjazz (Dec 10, 2021)

Shanling said:


> This is most likely just some glitch in charging display. When you connect it to your phone, does it show charge at 100%?
> 
> 
> 
> You can share firmware as you wish. Only reason it might not be linked on the page is that it was moved to different place in our google Drive.


I have the same issue after upgrading to 1.6.3. It takes way longer to charge like twice the time and somewhat shorter play time. May revert back to 1.6.2.

@Shanling please help to share the link to your V1.6.2 firmware as it is no longer in your original link. Thanks


----------



## Ufasas

All those codecs supported in BT mode.. But what codecs are supported when you connect UP5 in USB mode via PC ?


----------



## Shanling

johnjazz said:


> I have the same issue after upgrading to 1.6.3. It takes way longer to charge like twice the time and somewhat shorter play time. May revert back to 1.6.2.
> 
> @Shanling please help to share the link to your V1.6.2 firmware as it is no longer in your original link. Thanks



Here is link to V1.6: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rbFqtraWKI8IPeHc3z-9IB9KOSsft2n0/view?usp=sharing



Ufasas said:


> All those codecs supported in BT mode.. But what codecs are supported when you connect UP5 in USB mode via PC ?


When playing over USB, UP5 supports PCM up to 32/384 and DSD256.


----------



## johnjazz

Shanling said:


> Here is link to V1.6: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rbFqtraWKI8IPeHc3z-9IB9KOSsft2n0/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> When playing over USB, UP5 supports PCM up to 32/384 and DSD256.


Thank you @Shanling but this link is for V1.6.0. Can you provide V1.6.2 link ?


----------



## Ufasas

Ok, i got my answer, but one more question, would this 4.4mm male balanced pole to 3.5mm balanced female pole adapter enable headphones with 3.5mm jack cables to play with UP5 ?


----------



## inscythe (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi @Shanling

I have recently upgraded my phone (OnePlus 9 Pro) and it is supposed to have LHDC codec support after the most recent update. I have confirmed that the LHDC is available in the developer options, but whenever I tried to activate LHDC, the UP5 keeps going back to LDAC. I tried turning off all other codecs except LHDC with the Shanling Controller app, but it still won't connect with LHDC. Is there any settings I need to change to allow LHDC?

My UP5 is on version 1.6.3. I don't have other phones or devices with LHDC support, so I can't test them in other pairings.


----------



## Shanling

johnjazz said:


> Thank you @Shanling but this link is for V1.6.0. Can you provide V1.6.2 link ?



Sure: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sDmjFMhV8_1KPpNFuMn1TyLhZLFVtnKO/view?usp=sharing



Ufasas said:


> Ok, i got my answer, but one more question, would this 4.4mm male balanced pole to 3.5mm balanced female pole adapter enable headphones with 3.5mm jack cables to play with UP5 ?



This adapter is only for balanced 3.5mm (for example older Hifiman earphones). *It's NOT for standard 3.5mm cable. *Using such cable can lead to damage to amplifier or earphones.



inscythe said:


> Hi @Shanling
> 
> I have recently upgraded my phone (OnePlus 9 Pro) and it is supposed to have LHDC codec support after the most recent update. I have confirmed that the LHDC is available in the developer options, but whenever I tried to activate LHDC, the UP5 keeps going back to LDAC. I tried turning off all other codecs except LHDC with the Shanling Controller app, but it still won't connect with LHDC. Is there any settings I need to change to allow LHDC?
> 
> My UP5 is on version 1.6.3. I don't have other phones or devices with LHDC support, so I can't test them in other pairings.



Hmm, does your phone show which version of LHDC it supports?

In my opinion, stick to LDAC, it's just better.


----------



## ClieOS

Ufasas said:


> Ok, i got my answer, but one more question, would this 4.4mm male balanced pole to 3.5mm balanced female pole adapter enable headphones with 3.5mm jack cables to play with UP5 ?



In short, it will* short-circuit* the UP5.

See the link in my signature for a more lengthy explanation.


----------



## PhonoPhi

ClieOS said:


> In short, it will* short-circuit* the UP5.
> 
> See the link in my signature for a more lengthy explanation.


Yet, Tempotec realized in their E44 a possibility of using 4.4 balanced to 3.5 unbalanced. Amazing, and may cause more confusion and some burns 🔥


----------



## inscythe (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanling said:


> Hmm, does your phone show which version of LHDC it supports?


The phone doesn't specify the version. It is added with the latest OS updates to the phone (Oxygen OS 12). The previous Oxygen OS 11 does not support it. There are reports where LHDC works with OnePlus's own Buds Pro, but I can't confirm since I don't have them. I guess it makes sense if the one in the Oxygen OS is the older one. May I know what is the UP5's LHDC version so I can make a bug report to OnePlus?


Shanling said:


> In my opinion, stick to LDAC, it's just better.


Well, I'd like to make that judgment after I try it myself.


----------



## drugones

drugones said:


> I may have a good deal on a ATH R70X ... do you think the UP5 can drive it ?



For future reference finally got an Hifiman HE400SE... it can be driven by the UP5 at 80% volume unbalanced.


----------



## galangerz

Can you use the microphone while using it as a USB DAC on PC? or is that only reserved for Bluetooth?

And also is it worth updating from 1.6.0 to 1.6.3?


----------



## creepyg

galangerz said:


> And also is it worth updating from 1.6.0 to 1.6.3?


I'm wondering this also. Mine should arrive later this week and the various firmwares seem to have pros and cons.


----------



## johnjazz

Shanling said:


> Sure: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sDmjFMhV8_1KPpNFuMn1TyLhZLFVtnKO/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Downgraded back to firmware v1.6.2 and the battery can now charge in full unlike v1.6.3 which takes forever to charge and can never get full bars.  @Shanling please take note.


----------



## drugones

@Shanling 
I think I got a bug on 1.6.3;
When using BlueTooth AAC with my iPad, scrolling volume down works by reducing the volume on iPad itself,
while scrolling volume up it does not have any effect, and I need to increase it on the iPad itself.


----------



## galangerz

drugones said:


> @Shanling
> I think I got a bug on 1.6.3;
> When using BlueTooth AAC with my iPad, scrolling volume down works by reducing the volume on iPad itself,
> while scrolling volume up it does not have any effect, and I need to increase it on the iPad itself.


Noticed this on my still 1.6.0. Eventually just got used to fixed volume on UP5 and adjusting volume on phone. Weirdly for mine, if you keep scrolling down the volume, it eventually shoots from 0 - 100, as if its cycling, but only downward. had the shock of my life when my phone call got blasted into my ears


----------



## Funfun1One (Dec 19, 2021)

Anyone has this problem where max volume is only 64? Even with high gain settings it's not enough to drive my Sundara to an acceptable level.

Is there any way to fix this? Or can I hook up a dedicated amp to the UP5?


----------



## drugones

Funfun1One said:


> Anyone has this problem where max volume is only 64? Even with high gain settings it's not enough to drive my Sundara to an acceptable level.
> 
> Is there any way to fix this? Or can I hook up a dedicated amp to the UP5?


I'm powering the HE400se quite well with it.
Not sure however if the Sundara is harder to drive.


----------



## Shanling

drugones said:


> @Shanling
> I think I got a bug on 1.6.3;
> When using BlueTooth AAC with my iPad, scrolling volume down works by reducing the volume on iPad itself,
> while scrolling volume up it does not have any effect, and I need to increase it on the iPad itself.



Volume setting on UP5 (0-64) and iPad should be independent from each other.

Can you please tell me what iPad and what iOS version you have? I tested it now on my iPad and saw no issue.



Funfun1One said:


> Anyone has this problem where max volume is only 64? Even with high gain settings it's not enough to drive my Sundara to an acceptable level.
> 
> Is there any way to fix this? Or can I hook up a dedicated amp to the UP5?



Maximum volume of UP5 is 64.

Are you running it over Bluetooth or USB input? Single ended or balanced?

But I must say, UP5 was not really build for powering demanding planar headphones, so Sundara might be simply out of it capability.

And yes, you can connect external amp to UP5 if you need more power.


----------



## creepyg (Dec 21, 2021)

Been using the UP5 for a couple of days now. Pleased with it so far, sounds great and proving to be very versatile with built in Bluetooth. Finding myself using my over-ears around the house more.

One thing, would it be possible to add a battery %, either on the unit or the app?

Edit: I updated to 1.6.3 and my unit now charges slowly. Plugged it in when my phone's Bluetooth device list showed it had 40% battery. After 3hrs charging it shows 80%. It does at least fully charge, it just takes a while!


----------



## johnjazz (Dec 21, 2021)

Funfun1One said:


> Anyone has this problem where max volume is only 64? Even with high gain settings it's not enough to drive my Sundara to an acceptable level.
> 
> Is there any way to fix this? Or can I hook up a dedicated amp to the UP5?


Are you driving the Sundara on SE or balanced cables? It runs fine with my Sundara on balanced with volume set to 55 and above. But of course if the Sundara is driven on a more powerful dac-amp you'll get much better imaging and clarity.


----------



## Funfun1One

johnjazz said:


> Are you driving the Sundara on SE or balanced cables? I runs fine with my Sundara on balanced with volume set to 55 and above. But of course if the Sundara is driven on a more powerful dac-amp you'll get better imaging and clarity.


It sounds lethargic to me. I'm planning to get a desktop amp to see if it changes things.


----------



## johnjazz

Funfun1One said:


> It sounds lethargic to me. I'm planning to get a desktop amp to see if it changes things.


A desktop amp will definitely sound better with the Sundara. I use the UP5 mostly for my IEMs.


----------



## Shanling

creepyg said:


> Been using the UP5 for a couple of days now. Pleased with it so far, sounds great and proving to be very versatile with built in Bluetooth. Finding myself using my over-ears around the house more.
> 
> One thing, would it be possible to add a battery %, either on the unit or the app?
> 
> Edit: I updated to 1.6.3 and my unit now charges slowly. Plugged it in when my phone's Bluetooth device list showed it had 40% battery. After 3hrs charging it shows 80%. It does at least fully charge, it just takes a while!


Our software team is looking into these reports of slow charging.


----------



## creepyg (Jan 6, 2022)

Any update on the slow charging issue please?

Thanks


----------



## Shanling

creepyg said:


> Any update on the slow charging issue please?
> 
> Thanks


Software team is aware of this issue and working on fix. No ETA right now.


----------



## Owludio

Shanling said:


> Software team is aware of this issue and working on fix. No ETA right now.


I believe charging issue is negligible, as I've never noticed battery life being affected by it.
      But there is a real dealbreaker issue that I find was completely self-inflicted - *idle shutdown that happens mere minutes after pausing the music*, which makes it impossible to use UP5 for waiting for calls. UP4 has no such problem and battery life is still excellent. Because of that, I cannot use UP5 at work, because if I do, - I find out that UP5 had idle-shutdown on me when I fail to take the next call. So, could you please get your software team to fix this first? It would be best if timeout could be controlled from Shanling controller app. IMHO battery saving is not worth it, when it compromises core functionality.


----------



## claud W

Ordered a UP5 today and have been looking at this thread. How do you update firmware OTA? Going to use it for in car Bluetooth.


----------



## jackykeet45

Hi ShanLing,

I have new problem now, impact on daily usage.

The Up5 power up and there is no sound output (2.5mm and 3.5mm).

Need to perform charge the device unplug/plugin for 5 to 6 times then only have sound output. Once it got sound, I able to power up with sound output.

If power off for 15min more, the device power up with no sound output again, it very inconvenience and annoying. 

I have done re flash the firmware and XMOS both using pc. Issue still not resolve. really wish the developer add the fully reset function.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

mico1964 said:


> I have the BTR5, the UP5 and the Qudelix.
> The Bluetooth range of the UP5 is similar to that of the BTR5, maybe a little better; that of the Qudelix is much greater.


Man, it's almost exactly as BTR5, bummer. 


ClieOS said:


> Qudelix 5K -62 -67 -92
> FiiO BTR5 -62 -75 -93
> Shanling UP5 -62 -74 -95
> iFi Audio Go Blu -72 -90 -106


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Shanling said:


> Yes, sorry for this. UP5 supports both in-line controls and microphone. Somehow it was missed in our product specification.
> 
> We do not plan add volume control to the app. We recommend to use just the standard volume on your phone.


Isn't it digital domain aka source control, why can't we control amplifier gain via app like ES100 while maxing out source for best quality?


----------



## slavalun

Greetings to all! Guys need firmware 1.6.3 for Shanling UP5. In China, apparently celebrating, I can't download... Share who has it. Thanks!


----------



## Shanling

jackykeet45 said:


> Hi ShanLing,
> 
> I have new problem now, impact on daily usage.
> 
> ...



Does it happen with both Bluetooth and USB DAC mode?



slavalun said:


> Greetings to all! Guys need firmware 1.6.3 for Shanling UP5. In China, apparently celebrating, I can't download... Share who has it. Thanks!



Should be working now: https://en.shanling.com/download/80


----------



## wardaug

Hello, greetings!
I have Shanling UP5 and just successfully updated it to the latest 1.6.3 firmware with* UAC 1.0* be connected to my laptop (windows).

then I tried to update XMOS by connecting UP5 via *UAC 2.0*, but my laptop did not consider it as DAC and an error window appeared said "USB device not recognized". is it a firmware issue?






it's all working well with UAC 1.0 *but not* with *UAC 2.0*.

I've installed USB Driver provided (Shanling USB Audio Device Control Panel), but UP5 didn't show up.





and when I checked the Device Manager in windows, the device (UP5) is recognized as:





Looking forward to your response. Thanks in advance!


----------



## YanaMJ

Does someone use Hiby music with our shanling UP5 ? Because MQA works perfectly with Tidal and UAPP but no MQA mentionned on screen with Hiby even if I've paid for the MQA option. I've tried everything in the parameters but nothing change...


----------



## rlw6534 (Feb 16, 2022)

YanaMJ said:


> Does someone use Hiby music with our shanling UP5 ? Because MQA works perfectly with Tidal and UAPP but no MQA mentionned on screen with Hiby even if I've paid for the MQA option. I've tried everything in the parameters but nothing change...



What specific configuration are you using?  USB with Android DAP or phone?  I would be happy to test if it would help.


----------



## YanaMJ

rlw6534 said:


> What specific configuration are you using?  USB with Android DAP or phone?  I would be happy to test if it would help.


USB with android phone. No problem with UAPP or Tidal in this configuration


----------



## rlw6534

YanaMJ said:


> USB with android phone. No problem with UAPP or Tidal in this configuration



Seems I have the same problem.  Using Hiby Music app on my Android Tablet (Android 9) with USB direct on, I can only get the first unfold from the Hiby App (MQA option purchased).  It works fine with Hiby FC3 dongle (purple light) on the same tablet.   Also, the UP5 works perfectly on my MacBook with Roon (MQA/OFS on display).


----------



## YanaMJ

rlw6534 said:


> Seems I have the same problem.  Using Hiby Music app on my Android Tablet (Android 9) with USB direct on, I can only get the first unfold from the Hiby App (MQA option purchased).  It works fine with Hiby FC3 dongle (purple light) on the same tablet.   Also, the UP5 works perfectly on my MacBook with Roon (MQA/OFS on display).


Yes it seems... Thanks for your help by the way...


----------



## rlw6534

YanaMJ said:


> Yes it seems... Thanks for your help by the way...


 No problem, I was curious anyway.


----------



## iKaZZi

Hi, I just switch from Android to iOS(iPhone 13 Pro). Did anyone know how I can use it wired? I try the cable that come with iPhone 13 Pro but it won’t work.


----------



## rlw6534

iKaZZi said:


> Hi, I just switch from Android to iOS(iPhone 13 Pro). Did anyone know how I can use it wired? I try the cable that come with iPhone 13 Pro but it won’t work.



I have cables from Fiio, ddhifi and lotoo that all work with my iPhone and iPad.  Also the CCK will work as well.


----------



## iKaZZi

rlw6534 said:


> I have cables from Fiio, ddhifi and lotoo that all work with my iPhone and iPad.  Also the CCK will work as well.


Bought a CCK and it works! Thank you!


----------



## stregnil

Considering that Android has a limit of 48kHz (if you do not use UAPP), is there any advantage in running wired from the phone in comparison to LDAC or APTX HD? My (not opened yet) UP4 is limited 16/48 wired

I´m on Deezer that run 16-Bit/44.1 kHz FLAC and using Beyerdynamic DT177X with 2.5mm balanced cable.

Do I benefit with the UP5 with better specs wired, or will I not notice any difference VS LDAC (considering Deezer 16-Bit/44.1).. 

Long question short, is it worth upgrade to UP5?


----------



## Szymon The Crackhead

Guys, I need one question answered, preferably @Shanling can chime in: 

How is the auto-off behaviour on this device? 

I have a BTR5 and as long as it's connected through Bluetooth to my phone, it will NEVER turn off and I hate it. 

Is there an option for the UP5 to turn off after 5 minutes, even if Bluetooth is connected?


----------



## Hanesu (Feb 27, 2022)

Szymon The Crackhead said:


> Guys, I need one question answered, preferably @Shanling can chime in:
> 
> How is the auto-off behaviour on this device?
> 
> ...


UP5 switches off automatically after a while…which is great! 😊 Used to have the same “problem” as you describe with the Btr5. And still have it with the Go Blu. I think auto-off really makes sense with those BT dongles…so in this regard UP5 is perfect!


----------



## Shanling

stregnil said:


> Considering that Android has a limit of 48kHz (if you do not use UAPP), is there any advantage in running wired from the phone in comparison to LDAC or APTX HD? My (not opened yet) UP4 is limited 16/48 wired
> 
> I´m on Deezer that run 16-Bit/44.1 kHz FLAC and using Beyerdynamic DT177X with 2.5mm balanced cable.
> 
> ...



UP5 sounds better than UP4, no matter what connection you use.

USB connection is theoretically better, we can of course argue how much is it actually audible, but I would say us and most of our customers would say USB input sounds better than current capabilities of Bluetooth.



Szymon The Crackhead said:


> Guys, I need one question answered, preferably @Shanling can chime in:
> 
> How is the auto-off behaviour on this device?
> 
> ...



If you leave it inactive and do not do anything on your phone, it turns off after 10 minutes


----------



## wardaug

wardaug said:


> Hello, greetings!
> I have Shanling UP5 and just successfully updated it to the latest 1.6.3 firmware with* UAC 1.0* be connected to my laptop (windows).
> 
> then I tried to update XMOS by connecting UP5 via *UAC 2.0*, but my laptop did not consider it as DAC and an error window appeared said "USB device not recognized". is it a firmware issue?
> ...


Hi, sorry for up this one..
maybe @Shanling have some responses?

Thank you


----------



## Jumoonji

Sorry for asking a possibly dumb question here since this is my first experience using a Bluetooth DAC.

Does Bluetooth DAC work the same way as it does with wired DAC (i.e., I need to set my phone digital volume to max and adjust the playback volume through the DAC)?

As this UP5 is my first ever Bluetooth DAC in years, I want to do it right, even though it might not matter much.

Thanks.


----------



## rlw6534 (Mar 2, 2022)

Jumoonji said:


> Sorry for asking a possibly dumb question here since this is my first experience using a Bluetooth DAC.
> 
> Does Bluetooth DAC work the same way as it does with wired DAC (i.e., I need to set my phone digital volume to max and adjust the playback volume through the DAC)?
> 
> ...



Yes, that is the best way to operate for quality as digital volume reduces bit depth.

edit:

It may not matter as much with bluetooth due to absolute volume control settings (Android), but I still think it is the best approach.


----------



## Ufasas

UP4 is not detecting headphones or headsets with microphone, i tried all, removeable mics, inbuilt mics, does up5 detect?


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

@Shanling or Anyone else

Question : Does the UP5 Charge Fast Enough _to be use While Charging_ in Dual Balance DAC 4.4mm mode?


----------



## johnjazz

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> @Shanling or Anyone else
> 
> Question : Does the UP5 Charge Fast Enough _to be use While Charging_ in Dual Balance DAC 4.4mm mode?


Yes it does. It'll be able to charge to full while listening to dual balanced


----------



## Shanling

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> @Shanling or Anyone else
> 
> Question : Does the UP5 Charge Fast Enough _to be use While Charging_ in Dual Balance DAC 4.4mm mode?


Yes, it will charge just fine.


----------



## YanaMJ

Shanling said:


> Our software team is looking into these reports of slow charging.


Any news about slow charging because my unit does the same...


----------



## holsen

I just bought one to replace my UP2, which I love and works fine -  but is going to car as my Aux input.   But I have a question @Shanling
On the controller App, there is no option to turn car mode on or off, yet on the Eddict Player, the toggle is there and working.  So why is there both a controller app and and Eddict player app.  The Eddict app seems to have more function that works, and yet very few people talk about it? Shouldn't you just retire the controller App and push everyone over to Eddict?


----------



## Shanling

YanaMJ said:


> Any news about slow charging because my unit does the same...



Nothing so far.



holsen said:


> I just bought one to replace my UP2, which I love and works fine -  but is going to car as my Aux input.   But I have a question @Shanling
> On the controller App, there is no option to turn car mode on or off, yet on the Eddict Player, the toggle is there and working.  So why is there both a controller app and and Eddict player app.  The Eddict app seems to have more function that works, and yet very few people talk about it? Shouldn't you just retire the controller App and push everyone over to Eddict?


Shanling controller apps is no longer being developed, all is now focused into the central Eddict Player app for all our products and brands.


----------



## YanaMJ

Shanling said:


> Nothing so far.
> 
> 
> Shanling controller apps is no longer being developed, all is now focused into the central Eddict Player app for all our products and brands.


So you confirm we need to download this eddict player app for our UP5 ?


----------



## Shanling

YanaMJ said:


> So you confirm we need to download this eddict player app for our UP5 ?


If you wish to use it for the extra settings, then yes, the Eddict player the one that should be used.


----------



## emperor22

HI, I need to enable high gain and max out the volume to properly drive an IEM when using bluetooth, while it's pretty loud on 40 using low gain when on wired mode. Is that normal? The IEM is Moondrop Kato and I use the 3.5mm connection.


----------



## creepyg

emperor22 said:


> HI, I need to enable high gain and max out the volume to properly drive an IEM when using bluetooth, while it's pretty loud on 40 using low gain when on wired mode. Is that normal? The IEM is Moondrop Kato and I use the 3.5mm connection.


I can't speak for the Kato in particular but I also find a significant difference in power/volume between Bluetooth and wired..


----------



## emperor22

creepyg said:


> I can't speak for the Kato in particular but I also find a significant difference in power/volume between Bluetooth and wired..


I'm relieved, I thought it was just me. May I know what smartphone you use? Mine is Poco F3 (it's a Xiaomi subbrand).


----------



## emperor22

creepyg said:


> I can't speak for the Kato in particular but I also find a significant difference in power/volume between Bluetooth and wired..


I just found a solution! In my case, the culprit was the region setting. Apparently Xiaomi sets a volume upper limit on some regions and that includes my country. I tried changing it to the US and it works.


----------



## Shanling

emperor22 said:


> I just found a solution! In my case, the culprit was the region setting. Apparently Xiaomi sets a volume upper limit on some regions and that includes my country. I tried changing it to the US and it works.


Yes, this make sense, as the volume in Bluetooth mode should be same s in USB DAC mode. It's possible that this was hitting the EU volume limit setting.


----------



## EIOIO

Is somebody else have this problem? I think that my usb c port is busted because whenever I touch the cable the music goes off and the unit changes its mode to bluethoot. Also when I am using the unit sometimes I get pops and even pops every 500ms like a beat idk why?


----------



## Shanling

EIOIO said:


> Is somebody else have this problem? I think that my usb c port is busted because whenever I touch the cable the music goes off and the unit changes its mode to bluethoot. Also when I am using the unit sometimes I get pops and even pops every 500ms like a beat idk why?


Most likely issue in cable or USB-C port. You can try different cable, if it doesn't help, please reach out to your seller for warranty.


----------



## EIOIO

Yeah I have already changed the cable because I thought that the problem was there but the problem didn't go away .


----------



## holsen (Apr 8, 2022)

My UP5 just landed and I love it.   Came out of the box with latest firmware.  Currently driving my EJ07M on Low Gain with volume at only 15 and it sounds amazing.  I'm very happy with this device and the UP2 is now hardwired into my car.


----------



## gc335

Does anyone know if the UP5 will output a signal to anther device via USB C?  I was thinking about using this with My Mojo 2 as a wireless receiver.


----------



## Shanling

gc335 said:


> Does anyone know if the UP5 will output a signal to anther device via USB C?  I was thinking about using this with My Mojo 2 as a wireless receiver.


No, UP5 do not output data through USB output.

But you can use our M0, Q1 and M2X or any of our Android players for this.


----------



## djn04

Does anyone else get a rattling sound from the volume wheel when you shake the UP5? If I hold down the volume wheel button I don't get the rattle or it's much less.  It's probably not a big deal but want to see if it's common.


----------



## rlw6534

djn04 said:


> Does anyone else get a rattling sound from the volume wheel when you shake the UP5? If I hold down the volume wheel button I don't get the rattle or it's much less.  It's probably not a big deal but want to see if it's common.



Mine doesn't seem to rattle (or it's so faint I can't hear it).   Doesn't really sound like a problem though.


----------



## Shanling

djn04 said:


> Does anyone else get a rattling sound from the volume wheel when you shake the UP5? If I hold down the volume wheel button I don't get the rattle or it's much less.  It's probably not a big deal but want to see if it's common.


Mine does that too. The potentiometer is seated inside the device little bit freely, being hold in place by the main PCB. It can move around a little bit.


----------



## kodered

Hi guys, had a search in the thread and couldn’t find anything on it.

Is there any latency/delay issues when in bluetooth mode watching videos on iPad/iPhone?

Thanks


----------



## fish1050 (Apr 19, 2022)

Shanling said:


> No, UP5 do not output data through USB output.
> 
> But you can use our M0, Q1 and M2X or any of our Android players for this.


I have been trying to decide if I should upgrade my Q1 to an M3X when I stumbled across the UP5.  The DAC/Amp chip and implementation seems to be the same as the M3X offering the same SE single/dual dac options.  Can I use the Q1 via USB-C to the UP5 or am I limited to bluetooth? 

How does the UP5 compare to the M3X sound wise considering the same dual ES9219C implementation?   I love the idea of the M3X but the UP5 gets me closer to the M3X without having to deal with android and at a much lower cost.  Traveling the better sound quality of the M3X would be lost and the Q1 would be fine and more portable.  I would be looking to use the UP5 at home and as a transportable option.  I see that you lose battery life with the UP5 compared to the M3X but still pretty good at 15 hours single ended.

Would I notice an upgrade in sound quality vs the Q1 alone? Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## fish1050

holsen said:


> My UP5 just landed and I love it.   Came out of the box with latest firmware.  Currently driving my EJ07M on Low Gain with volume at only 15 and it sounds amazing.  I'm very happy with this device and the UP2 is now hardwired into my car.


Canada now has an official Shanling dealer that sells some of their DAP's including the M3X and the UP5.  Layton Audio in Montreal was confirmed by @Shanling to be an official dealer in the M3X thread and ASONA the Canadian distributor will cover warranty issues.


----------



## RejectedName

Does UP5 will display track title on future updates and smaller font for displaying codec? TY


----------



## Shanling

RejectedName said:


> Does UP5 will display track title on future updates and smaller font for displaying codec? TY



We have no plans for such changes.


----------



## zviratko

I know I'm pretty late to the party, but here are my reasons from switching from the BTR5 to the UP5, and a few wishes for possible future development
1) compared to the BTR5, it is both larger and heavier, which I personally like  it feels more solid and much less plasticky
2) it has a volume knob. Volume control on the BTR5 is absolutely terrible
3) When connected to macOS, you still get volume control in software. It would be nice to get this synchronized to the device, right now you just get two independent volume controls so without keeping your UP5 on max you can't get there with software alone. This is actually (for me) the biggest reason to switch.
4) the volume knob is not very responsive - you can't make quick changes as the firmware simply isn't polling fast enough. This is unacceptable. Either implement a proper analog-like volume knob or don't bother. Take an inspiration from FiiO MK1.
5) there's no option to completely disable bluetooth
6) when using the Menu function, especially with a case, I very often accidentaly trigger an item change when wanting to get to the next item. I think this function should be delegated to the Play button, not to the push of the volume knob

To me, this is a definite upgrade in functionality. Notice I haven't talked about sound at all as that's both subjective (and I don't consider myself audiophilic-enough to pass judgment), but also because it simply sounds exactly the same as the BTR5 to my ears.


----------



## anli

Hi! Will anybody, please, share own experience in balanced and single-ended modes power consumption difference? Is it really so small as promotional materials present (11 hour vs 15 hour)?


----------



## HiFiLVL (May 8, 2022)

Hey! I recently purchased this device. I do not regret the purchase, but I want a few fixes in the next firmware:
1. Choose the best codec or you can choose once and it will be automatically saved. Or so that you can choose the codec from the application yourself. You need something comfortable. And now, with any settings, either aptX or aptX HD is automatically selected. To enable LDAС, you need to go into the smartphone settings every time and change them manually. It is very uncomfortable.
2.So that you can turn off Bluetooth when you connect the wire.
4. I want a new mode - "through force". So that when connected by wire, power is supplied from the computer, and not from the battery.
5. I join the rest of the wishes
6. I want more information on the display. For example, how other manufacturers do it. For example, I want to see the track parameters - frequency and bit depth. Title and artist preferred.

And another question - when is the next firmware planned?
Thank you all and have a nice day!


----------



## Aevum

wheres 3 ?


----------



## HiFiLVL

Aevum said:


> wheres 3 ?


oops))


----------



## Shanling

HiFiLVL said:


> Hey! I recently purchased this device. I do not regret the purchase, but I want a few fixes in the next firmware:
> 1. Choose the best codec or you can choose once and it will be automatically saved. Or so that you can choose the codec from the application yourself. You need something comfortable. And now, with any settings, either aptX or aptX HD is automatically selected. To enable LDAС, you need to go into the smartphone settings every time and change them manually. It is very uncomfortable.
> 2.So that you can turn off Bluetooth when you connect the wire.
> 4. I want a new mode - "through force". So that when connected by wire, power is supplied from the computer, and not from the battery.
> ...



1. You can set which codecs you want to use in the companion app. 
If your phone is forcing aptX instead of LDAC, it's up to the phone manufacturer, we saw some do this.

2. & 4. Not possible due to the UP5 design.

6.We do not plan to add these display information to UP5.


----------



## HiFiLVL

Shanling said:


> 1. You can set which codecs you want to use in the companion app.
> If your phone is forcing aptX instead of LDAC, it's up to the phone manufacturer, we saw some do this.
> 
> 2. & 4. Not possible due to the UP5 design.
> ...


1. In this case, the user can go to the settings and select a different codec. Can't you build the choice of the desired codec into the program? In order not to go a long way through the phone settings? And if you want this codec to be installed automatically? It might look like a "remember" checkbox or something.
6. It's a pity... a more open and user-friendly device could increase the attractiveness of the product to customers and increase sales in the future.

When is the next firmware planned?
Thanks for your replies, I'll keep following the thread.


----------



## Shanling

HiFiLVL said:


> 1. In this case, the user can go to the settings and select a different codec. Can't you build the choice of the desired codec into the program? In order not to go a long way through the phone settings? And if you want this codec to be installed automatically? It might look like a "remember" checkbox or something.
> 6. It's a pity... a more open and user-friendly device could increase the attractiveness of the product to customers and increase sales in the future.
> 
> When is the next firmware planned?
> Thanks for your replies, I'll keep following the thread.



We are not able to affect how your phone pick preferred codec, that's something you would have to talk with your phone manufacturer.
In the companion app, you can disable some codecs of the UP5, that's only way how to fore this.


----------



## arch

Are there plans to add crossfeed option (or is it there already)?


----------



## Shanling

arch said:


> Are there plans to add crossfeed option (or is it there already)?


Not in our plans right now.


----------



## Wes S

Deleted as it was the wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## HiFiLVL

Shanling said:


> We are not able to affect how your phone pick preferred codec, that's something you would have to talk with your phone manufacturer.
> In the companion app, you can disable some codecs of the UP5, that's only way how to fore this.


I'm not asking you for this. And about how you can choose the firmware MANUALLY, but through the application. And remember your choice so that when you launch your application, it will select this codec again.


Shanling said:


> In the companion app, you can disable some codecs of the UP5, that's only way how to fore this.


Doesn't work as it should. I turn off all codecs, leave only LDAC, but AptX still turns on.


----------



## HiFiLVL

Hello! 2 more thoughts:
1.If possible, I would like to see the firmware turn off the charge indication when the device is fully charged. The fact is that there is an OLED display, as far as I understand. And he's prone to burnout. Accordingly, if I put the device on charge all night, the display will display a static picture for several hours, which is very bad!
2.You are ignoring my question about the output of the firmware, which I asked 2 times. Please tell me when is the firmware release planned?


----------



## Shanling

HiFiLVL said:


> I'm not asking you for this. And about how you can choose the firmware MANUALLY, but through the application. And remember your choice so that when you launch your application, it will select this codec again.
> 
> Doesn't work as it should. I turn off all codecs, leave only LDAC, but AptX still turns on.



No, we are not able to set manuals witch codec to the app, that's up to the phone system.

Please what exact app version are you using? This is not how it should behave.


HiFiLVL said:


> Hello! 2 more thoughts:
> 1.If possible, I would like to see the firmware turn off the charge indication when the device is fully charged. The fact is that there is an OLED display, as far as I understand. And he's prone to burnout. Accordingly, if I put the device on charge all night, the display will display a static picture for several hours, which is very bad!
> 2.You are ignoring my question about the output of the firmware, which I asked 2 times. Please tell me when is the firmware release planned?


1. I can propose this to software team.

2. Do not have info on next firmware update.


----------



## Xruss (May 16, 2022)

Hey!
You can add an item to the menu: Change the start / pause button with the on / off button?
When you walk, it is not convenient to grope and pause (UP5 in a case), but a large button - the volume control is convenient (especially when it is in a trouser pocket).


----------



## Hanesu

Xruss said:


> Hey!
> You can add an item to the menu: Change the start / pause button with the on / off button?
> When you walk, it is not convenient to grope and pause (UP5 in a case), but a large button - the volume control is convenient (especially when it is in a trouser pocket).


Had exactly the same thought!!!!


----------



## CANiSLAYu

Shameless plug for one I have on sale here for anyone interested.


----------



## anli

CANiSLAYu said:


> Shameless plug for one I have on sale here for anyone interested.


What is that secret replacement?


----------



## CANiSLAYu

Not sure I follow?


----------



## anli

CANiSLAYu said:


> Not sure I follow?


I guess you have found something better for your case rather UP5. Probably, my question is off topic here, sorry.


----------



## CANiSLAYu

Gotcha. I just don’t use Bluetooth that much and when I do it’s generally AirPods Pro.  Bought the UP5 on a whim and just never used it much.


----------



## anli (Jun 19, 2022)

@Shanling , are your going to update firmware to make Bluetooth connection more robust?

As far as Qudelix 5K has started to loose battery capacity, I have decided to try UP5 as replacement. Ok, very poor supporting app is pity (say, parametric EQ absence, not-customizable controls with crazy default operation assignment, and so on), but it isn't an absolute stopper (at last I have got few IEM pairs acceptable without EQing).

But poor BT reliability is the absolute stopper. I get interrupts through just two thin wall (without armature or any other metal). And just AAC is in use.

Another problem: for some reason LDAC was working just few hours. At some point UP5 has just reset to SBC (not any other BT devices has got any problems with BT transmitter in use).

Ha! And now (just have tried to reinstall) the app doesn't change any device settings. At all...

Will you, @Shanling , please improve BT and codecs handling?


----------



## creepyg

@Shanling  are there going to be any further Firmware updates for this device please?


----------



## HiFiLVL

There is also a problem that the current battery charge changes and it is impossible to understand what it is now. During use, it can exceed 2 divisions, after pressing the pause - 3 divisions.


----------



## Shanling

anli said:


> @Shanling , are your going to update firmware to make Bluetooth connection more robust?
> 
> As far as Qudelix 5K has started to loose battery capacity, I have decided to try UP5 as replacement. Ok, very poor supporting app is pity (say, parametric EQ absence, not-customizable controls with crazy default operation assignment, and so on), but it isn't an absolute stopper (at last I have got few IEM pairs acceptable without EQing).
> 
> ...


I don't think there are any firmware updates currently planned for UP5.

Please what BT transmitter are you using?


----------



## LouisLoh

Do these work well if I want to watch a movie on my Apple TV and listen to the audio on my headphones from the UP5’s? 

I don’t think the Apple TV has any low latency bluetooth codec, but I am curious as to how the experience would be like - significant lag? 

Any alternative solutions to the above situation?


----------



## Shanling

LouisLoh said:


> Do these work well if I want to watch a movie on my Apple TV and listen to the audio on my headphones from the UP5’s?
> 
> I don’t think the Apple TV has any low latency bluetooth codec, but I am curious as to how the experience would be like - significant lag?
> 
> Any alternative solutions to the above situation?


Depends on how Apple TV works, if it's able to see it's using Bluetooth output and adjust the audio delay for it.


----------



## Jeff Graw

Shanling said:


> I don't think there are any firmware updates currently planned for UP5.



I just ordered a UP5 on the summer sale, and want to make sure I understand this. You guys have stopped work on new firmware? I previously read that there was a slow charging issue with the current firmware and that was being worked on for the next firmware, or did I miss something?

Also a slightly random question, but since the 2.5mm and 4.4mm balanced outs appear to use the same circuit, what's the behavior when both are connected? Is it safe? Does it work like a splitter where each output gets about half the usual power? Does one output switch off?


----------



## Shanling

At this time we do not have any info about new firmware from software team. 

We do not recommend connecting multiple headsets to UP5 at the same time, it can damage the audio circuit.


----------



## Jeff Graw

Shanling said:


> At this time we do not have any info about new firmware from software team.



Words cannot express how lame it is that every version of the firmware has major issues, the latest firmware has a huge issue with charging, and you have no plans to fix it. Unless you guys are struggling to remain afloat and literally don't have the resources, this comes across as very anti-consumer and immoral. I will attempt to cancel my order.


----------



## Shanling

For the charging issue, it's glitch showing on very small amount of units and seems our engineering team wasn't able to replicate it properly. Their only recommendation at this time, if you encounter this issue, is to turn on/off charging few times, it should be able to reset the charging circuit and get it working properly.


----------



## Jeff Graw

Shanling said:


> For the charging issue, it's glitch showing on very small amount of units and seems our engineering team wasn't able to replicate it properly. Their only recommendation at this time, if you encounter this issue, is to turn on/off charging few times, it should be able to reset the charging circuit and get it working properly.



OK. Leaves a bit of a funny taste given the number of people who have came forward with the issue, but is a much better explanation. So we're on the same page, if you do get reproduction steps the software team will fix it and release a new firmware? Development is paused for the moment due to lack of reproducible issues, but isn't EOL?


----------



## HiFiLVL

I support. Your policy leads to the fact that we do not want to buy your products. You make interesting devices, but as a result they seem unfinished and when we are waiting for the firmware, you say that the firmware is not planned and you have no information. Will not work. If you don't meet customer needs, you don't grow. But your competitors are evolving. Therefore, it is in your interest to listen to complaints and make the necessary corrections to the product.


----------



## rlw6534

I'm pretty sure Shanling would release new firmware if there is something to fix that can be identified and it isn't a hardware issue.  Perhaps this is simply a communication breakdown.


----------



## Jeff Graw (Jun 29, 2022)

Assuming the UP5 software support isn't EOL, and the software team just doesn't feel they have any remaining tasks for the UP5 or continuing to hunt down charging bug, there are still two huge usability issues they can work on: MQA only working when the volume is maxed, and not being able to shut off BT while connected through USB.

Speaking as a developer myself, I'm incredibly skeptical that either issue is a hardware limitation. Regarding connecting BT while USB is off, it makes perfect sense that the UP5 is built in such a way that the QCC5120 cannot be bypassed. However, the idea that the QCC5120 chip does not have some mode that disables pairing or transmission is baffling and strikes me as incredibly unlikely.

The MQA max volume requirement just comes across as weird. When I heard of that my first thought was "this must be something someone haphazardly hacked together instead of implementing a proper solution that would require actual refactoring."

The overall impression is that the code is a mess of spaghetti and that the software team is either very lackluster, or just as likely, they are struggling with an extremely difficult legacy codebase and management refuses to sign off on necessary refactoring and/or rewrites, pushing developers to bolt on features, implement band-aid fixes, and accumulate technical debt.

In either case, I would bet my life savings that there are serious software issues at play, far and above the usual problems developers face (perfectly good code doesn't really exist, but there are different degrees of evil).


----------



## Andrew_WOT

With such prejudiced negativity, why even bother getting one, you know you will regret it.


----------



## rlw6534 (Jun 29, 2022)

Jeff Graw said:


> The MQA max volume requirement just comes across as weird. When I heard of that my first thought was "this must be something someone haphazardly hacked together instead of implementing a proper solution that would require actual refactoring."



The reason the source volume has to be set at the maximum is because digital volume control reduces bit-depth when lowering volume and the stream is no longer bit-perfect.  MQA needs all of the original bits to function and decode.  This is not an UP5 specific problem.


----------



## ClieOS

I am one of the earliest UP5 owner. The original firmware did left a lot to be desired, but I am happy to say that most of the issues were fixed on subsequent firmware update and I have no problem with it since then.


----------



## Jeff Graw (Jul 2, 2022)

rlw6534 said:


> The reason the source volume has to be set at the maximum is because digital volume control reduces bit-depth when lowering volume and the stream is no longer bit-perfect.  MQA needs all of the original bits to function and decode.  This is not an UP5 specific problem.


I stand corrected.

EDIT: Well, I can see it going either way. It's an order of operations issue whether you unfold MQA prior to volume correction or after. Question is where the volume correction and unfolding is being done. If it's in the same hardware, then there's a good chance it's a software issue, and my hopefully safe assumption is that both operations happen on the DAC. Going forward with that assumption, if the DAC chip is inflexible to the point that MQA must happen after volume correction, then MQA was "bolted on haphazardly" at a hardware level. Otherwise, the same is true at the software level. Later seems more likely given that you don't often see intentional hardware design flaws.


----------



## Nealz

Hello guys, so I just got a brand new Shanling UP5. While using the balanced 4.4 mm port with my Tri i3 Pro I am getting only 3 hours worth of battery life from a single charge. My Up5 already came with the latest firmware out of the box. Is this normal? Cause I have read most reviewers are getting 8 to 9 hours worth of battery life from the balanced port. I even used to get 7 hours of battery life using the balanced port on my old BTR 5.


----------



## rlw6534

Jeff Graw said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> EDIT: Well, I can see it going either way. It's an order of operations issue whether you unfold MQA prior to volume correction or after. Question is where the volume correction and unfolding is being done. If it's in the same hardware, then there's a good chance it's a software issue, and my hopefully safe assumption is that both operations happen on the DAC. Going forward with that assumption, if the DAC chip is inflexible to the point that MQA must happen after volume correction, then MQA was "bolted on haphazardly" at a hardware level. Otherwise, the same is true at the software level. Later seems more likely given that you don't often see intentional hardware design flaws.



I agree with you that it would be nice to fix this, if possible.   I was simply trying to explain the "why".   There are a few variables (UAC mode, exclusive USB access) that may also play in to this from a technical perspective.   It seems to be problem with devices that have separate volume controls (and don't use UAC volume control).


----------



## Shanling

Nealz said:


> Hello guys, so I just got a brand new Shanling UP5. While using the balanced 4.4 mm port with my Tri i3 Pro I am getting only 3 hours worth of battery life from a single charge. My Up5 already came with the latest firmware out of the box. Is this normal? Cause I have read most reviewers are getting 8 to 9 hours worth of battery life from the balanced port. I even used to get 7 hours of battery life using the balanced port on my old BTR 5.



3 hours from full charge to device completely turning off? Did you please test it on single-ended output?



rlw6534 said:


> I agree with you that it would be nice to fix this, if possible.   I was simply trying to explain the "why".   There are a few variables (UAC mode, exclusive USB access) that may also play in to this from a technical perspective.   It seems to be problem with devices that have separate volume controls (and don't use UAC volume control).



MQA implementation on UP5 is bit different from our other devices, UP5 works in closer cooperation with the unfolding capabilities of the Tidal app to reach the MQA 16x. Current setup is confirmed by the MQA and we will not be adjusting it.


----------



## caboodle19 (Jul 15, 2022)

excessive battery drain on my AP80 in usb dac mode.  No issue in blue tooth  mode and usb mode in my hip dac. Any fix with future firmware?


----------



## Shanling

caboodle19 said:


> excessive battery drain on my AP80 in usb dac mode.  No issue in blue tooth  mode and usb mode in my hip dac. Any fix with future firmware?


You can turn off battery charging if you want to use is as DAC with DAP.


----------



## caboodle19

Shanling said:


> You can turn off battery charging if you want to use is as DAC with DAP.


charging option already off


----------



## Shanling

caboodle19 said:


> charging option already off


In that case I would recommend contacting Hidizs, what might be draining power.


----------



## Nealz

Shanling said:


> 3 hours from full charge to device completely turning off? Did you please test it on single-ended output?
> 
> 
> 
> MQA implementation on UP5 is bit different from our other devices, UP5 works in closer cooperation with the unfolding capabilities of the Tidal app to reach the MQA 16x. Current setup is confirmed by the MQA and we will not be adjusting it.


Yes 3 hours from full charge to device completely turning off. On single ended output I am getting 4.5 to 5 hours of playback, again from full charge to device completely turning off.


----------



## fanteskiller

You make interesting devices, but as a result they seem unfinished


----------



## Shanling

Nealz said:


> Yes 3 hours from full charge to device completely turning off. On single ended output I am getting 4.5 to 5 hours of playback, again from full charge to device completely turning off.



In that case please contact your seller for warranty.


----------



## Nealz

Shanling said:


> In that case please contact your seller for warranty.


Yes I did and I live in Bangladesh, the seller said you guys refused to issue a replacement and asked to send the UP5 back to China first where you'll check it first yourselves and then issue a replacement if necessary. 

It will take 3 to 5 weeks for the product to arrive in China, God knows how long you will take to check it. And then another 3 to 5 weeks to send it back. I just spent $160 on a brand new Shanling product and it will be stuck in warranty for the next 3 to 4 months which is not acceptable at all. 

I bought a Hiby R5 Saber from the same seller with warranty it had issues with Wifi and Bluetooth. Hiby immidetaly sent me a replacement without asking to check the device in China first. If you don't trust your sellers to check the device on behalf of you, then why do you advertise this useless 1 year warranty policy?


----------



## kodered

Nealz said:


> Yes 3 hours from full charge to device completely turning off. On single ended output I am getting 4.5 to 5 hours of playback, again from full charge to device completely turning off.


Something is definitely not right there… I’m not sure what the laws are in your country but I would class that as DoA. Which would mean they send a new one to you and then they take care of your old one and the warranty process.

Mine works fine and I get 10+ hours out of the balanced port regularly.


----------



## Shanling

Nealz said:


> Yes I did and I live in Bangladesh, the seller said you guys refused to issue a replacement and asked to send the UP5 back to China first where you'll check it first yourselves and then issue a replacement if necessary.
> 
> It will take 3 to 5 weeks for the product to arrive in China, God knows how long you will take to check it. And then another 3 to 5 weeks to send it back. I just spent $160 on a brand new Shanling product and it will be stuck in warranty for the next 3 to 4 months which is not acceptable at all.
> 
> I bought a Hiby R5 Saber from the same seller with warranty it had issues with Wifi and Bluetooth. Hiby immidetaly sent me a replacement without asking to check the device in China first. If you don't trust your sellers to check the device on behalf of you, then why do you advertise this useless 1 year warranty policy?


Warranty differ from market to market, some distributors issue replacements, other send it for direct repair. We do not send out direct replacements.


----------



## Nealz

Shanling said:


> Warranty differ from market to market, some distributors issue replacements, other send it for direct repair. We do not send out direct replacements.


Great explanation, thanks for wasting my $160. Never buying another Shanling product again.


----------



## YanaMJ

Nealz said:


> Yes I did and I live in Bangladesh, the seller said you guys refused to issue a replacement and asked to send the UP5 back to China first where you'll check it first yourselves and then issue a replacement if necessary.
> 
> It will take 3 to 5 weeks for the product to arrive in China, God knows how long you will take to check it. And then another 3 to 5 weeks to send it back. I just spent $160 on a brand new Shanling product and it will be stuck in warranty for the next 3 to 4 months which is not acceptable at all.
> 
> I bought a Hiby R5 Saber from the same seller with warranty it had issues with Wifi and Bluetooth. Hiby immidetaly sent me a replacement without asking to check the device in China first. If you don't trust your sellers to check the device on behalf of you, then why do you advertise this useless 1 year warranty policy?


China refuses every devices with batteries. I've sent my faulty one and received it again several months later. It was written on the parcel and it was labelled rejected.


----------



## Shanling

YanaMJ said:


> China refuses every devices with batteries. I've sent my faulty one and received it again several months later. It was written on the parcel and it was labelled rejected.



We are receiving units from all around the world for warranty repairs, there might be some paperwork with customs, but batteries do not represent issue.


----------



## Nealz

YanaMJ said:


> China refuses every devices with batteries. I've sent my faulty one and received it again several months later. It was written on the parcel and it was labelled rejected.


At least Shanling is getting exposed for their fradualant activities here on the forum. 

Since we've shared our experience here I really hope it will make others think twice before buying a Shanling product. And the kind of response they give to our issues really shows how much they really care about their customers.


----------



## Nealz

YanaMJ said:


> China refuses every devices with batteries. I've sent my faulty one and received it again several months later. It was written on the parcel and it was labelled rejected.


Forum members should also report this account, I really hope Shanling gets banned from this forum for selling faulty products out of the box. And then giving lame excuses about their warranty policy in different markets.


----------



## YanaMJ

Shanling said:


> We are receiving units from all around the world for warranty repairs, there might be some paperwork with customs, but batteries do not represent issue.


This is what was written on my parcel. And what I've found when I've made some research on the net...


----------



## YanaMJ (Jul 18, 2022)

Shanling said:


> We are receiving units from all around the world for warranty repairs, there might be some paperwork with customs, but batteries do not represent issue.


This is what was written on my parcel. And what I've found when I've made some research on the net...French post told me everything was ok with the paper but French post is not a good one.


Nealz said:


> At least Shanling is getting exposed for their fradualant activities here on the forum.
> 
> Since we've shared our experience here I really hope it will make others think twice before buying a Shanling product. And the kind of response they give to our issues really shows how much they really care about their customers.


I have no problem in particular with Shanling  as my issue as been solved with my seller and love my UP5. As I told you my parcel has been rejected by the custom because it is a device with battery. Nothing to do with Shanling policy.


----------



## HiFiLVL

kodered said:


> Mine works fine and I get 10+ hours out of the balanced port regularly.


Hello!  And at what settings does it take so long?  With Bluetooth, low gain and a single DAC?


----------



## User9876

Shanling seems to be getting a bit of a bad rep here, but just to balance things up a bit, sadly poor customer support is quite common when buying mass-produced electronics from any Chinese supplier. Its all very well and good while things work but any issues and most but all Chinese suppliers will offer very little help, its a logistics among other things IMHO, everything is setup to send stuff East-West, try and go the other way and that's where it doesn't work.

How to avoid this? You can't easily its just a fact of life when buying this stuff. Just don't buy it in the first place is the only way to avoid the occasional issue.


----------



## Sixgun1

I've owned this thing from the very beginning, back when it was the very first firmware they had. I have never gotten over 3, maybe 4 hours of playback on it, regardless of what "updates" have been pushed out. Ive always used it with the balanced plug and have no interest in using the smaller 3.5 jack...thats not what i bought it for. As I've followed along in this forum over, I dunno, the past year and change or so, I've read about all kinds of issues folks have had with this product. I can't say that I've faced much of what I've read about ( i mainly use it when flying), but when I start hearing people say they are getting 10 plus hours of playback, that makes my BS meter go off. I'm curious though to hear if anyone else is claiming 10 hours other than the manufacturer. For what it is, its a decent product and mostly serves its part but it has not met any expectations as far as what the manufacturer was claiming. I chalked that up to typical manufacturer lies, country of origin lies. I don't think that banning Shangling from a forum would be the best road to take as then, there would be no news if any useful updates came out (not like there have been a whole lot of those) but if you take your time, go back and read through this entire forum, you can see their (Shanlings) tone and attitude change and I, to, feel this product has been abandoned. The gig is up and they are on to something else new and shiny, like IEMs for example. As a manufacturer (Shanling) it is up to you and you alone to ensure your products work and to fix the problems your customers have. It is not up to your resellers to fix those issues, that is your owness. By you trying to pass the buck on to your resellers, you lose credibility as a company and can damage the reputation of those very same resellers that are trying to help you by putting your product into the market in the first place. This is YOUR product, not theirs. Remember that....and own it.


----------



## Nealz

Sixgun1 said:


> I've owned this thing from the very beginning, back when it was the very first firmware they had. I have never gotten over 3, maybe 4 hours of playback on it, regardless of what "updates" have been pushed out. Ive always used it with the balanced plug and have no interest in using the smaller 3.5 jack...thats not what i bought it for. As I've followed along in this forum over, I dunno, the past year and change or so, I've read about all kinds of issues folks have had with this product. I can't say that I've faced much of what I've read about ( i mainly use it when flying), but when I start hearing people say they are getting 10 plus hours of playback, that makes my BS meter go off. I'm curious though to hear if anyone else is claiming 10 hours other than the manufacturer. For what it is, its a decent product and mostly serves its part but it has not met any expectations as far as what the manufacturer was claiming. I chalked that up to typical manufacturer lies, country of origin lies. I don't think that banning Shangling from a forum would be the best road to take as then, there would be no news if any useful updates came out (not like there have been a whole lot of those) but if you take your time, go back and read through this entire forum, you can see their (Shanlings) tone and attitude change and I, to, feel this product has been abandoned. The gig is up and they are on to something else new and shiny, like IEMs for example. As a manufacturer (Shanling) it is up to you and you alone to ensure your products work and to fix the problems your customers have. It is not up to your resellers to fix those issues, that is your owness. By you trying to pass the buck on to your resellers, you lose credibility as a company and can damage the reputation of those very same resellers that are trying to help you by putting your product into the market in the first place. This is YOUR product, not theirs. Remember that....and own it.


Most of the reviewers who have reviewed the UP5 mentioned they are getting 8/9 hours worth of battery back up from the balanced port.


----------



## gdwallasign

Does the up5 (or up4) have a line out mode?


----------



## Gédéon Molle

I had some problems with my UP5 unit, already relayed in the previous pages and which the v1.3.0 firmware has generally solved. On the other hand, I had no problem with autonomy, it must have been around 8 hours of playback on the balanced output.

If I'm talking about the UP5 in the past tense, it's because I sold my unit. When the adventure gets off to a bad start as it was for me, it's hard to appreciate a product that annoyed me so much.
I still have a Q1 today, but it will be difficult in the future for me to trust Shanling again on new products.


----------



## Sixgun1 (Jul 18, 2022)

Nealz said:


> Most of the reviewers who have reviewed the UP5 mentioned they are getting 8/9 hours worth of battery back up from the balanced port.


Are these "paid" reviewers though? Ive not dug around into too many other forums or reviewers on the UP5 other than the community around here, whom have been more than helpful to me. Especially ones that have been around from the beginning AND ARE STILL HERE, trying to help out or let some one else know their experiences. I'm more apt to believe regular folks, like yourself, that come out of the blue with an issue that raises my awareness because hey, that's exactly what has happened to me as well. We are all scattered throughout the ENTIRE WORLD here on this forum. The coincidence of them shipping that many units that had issues as far and wide as they apparently did though??? I mean, you're from Bangladesh, I'm the U.S., others are from France, Germany, etc. Bad batches are an isolated incident. Bad batches dont get shipped to every corner of the world. Not even in phones...and they produce 10 million dozen more of those than they do these. Evidence enough for me. However, for what it is, I still like the sound out of it. I run Fiio FH7's in balanced mode, dual, LDAC, optimized for audio in developer options setting on device. SOURCE: Galaxy S22 Ultra, Dell Lattitude Tablet....or if im being lazy on a plane, a bluetooth transmitter dongle from the plane tv paired to the UP5, which changes it from LDAC to APTX. Just wished the battery lasted longer.

Edit: using Tidal for music


----------



## Shanling

HiFiLVL said:


> Hello!  And at what settings does it take so long?  With Bluetooth, low gain and a single DAC?



To get maximum battery life, using AAC, low gain and single DAC should get you the longest battery life. Can be up to 15 hours in our testing, if you have good connection on Bluetooth.
On other hand, LDAC, Balanced, high-gain and running it at maximum volume into some less sensitive headphones will be the opposite.



User9876 said:


> Shanling seems to be getting a bit of a bad rep here, but just to balance things up a bit, sadly poor customer support is quite common when buying mass-produced electronics from any Chinese supplier. Its all very well and good while things work but any issues and most but all Chinese suppliers will offer very little help, its a logistics among other things IMHO, everything is setup to send stuff East-West, try and go the other way and that's where it doesn't work.
> 
> How to avoid this? You can't easily its just a fact of life when buying this stuff. Just don't buy it in the first place is the only way to avoid the occasional issue.



From our end, customer support is limited by our inner company policies and B2B agreements with our distributors and dealers.

Different distributors and dealers around the World have different approach to warranty, given their different size, local market demands and local laws. If you are in doubt about warranty policy, we recommend to reach out directly to your local distributor/dealer to make sure about their policy and the given brand.



gdwallasign said:


> Does the up5 (or up4) have a line out mode?



There is no dedicated line-out mode. If you using the single-ended output to RCA, just set them to maximum volume, that will get you close to line-out level voltage.


----------



## Nealz

Sixgun1 said:


> Are these "paid" reviewers though? Ive not dug around into too many other forums or reviewers on the UP5 other than the community around here, whom have been more than helpful to me. Especially ones that have been around from the beginning AND ARE STILL HERE, trying to help out or let some one else know their experiences. I'm more apt to believe regular folks, like yourself, that come out of the blue with an issue that raises my awareness because hey, that's exactly what has happened to me as well. We are all scattered throughout the ENTIRE WORLD here on this forum. The coincidence of them shipping that many units that had issues as far and wide as they apparently did though??? I mean, you're from Bangladesh, I'm the U.S., others are from France, Germany, etc. Bad batches are an isolated incident. Bad batches dont get shipped to every corner of the world. Not even in phones...and they produce 10 million dozen more of those than they do these. Evidence enough for me. However, for what it is, I still like the sound out of it. I run Fiio FH7's in balanced mode, dual, LDAC, optimized for audio in developer options setting on device. SOURCE: Galaxy S22 Ultra, Dell Lattitude Tablet....or if im being lazy on a plane, a bluetooth transmitter dongle from the plane tv paired to the UP5, which changes it from LDAC to APTX. Just wished the battery lasted longer.
> 
> Edit: using Tidal for music


Well as for the community on here only 2 people commented when I asked about the UP5's battery life using balanced port. One of them mentioned they are getting 10 hours worth of back up and you said you're getting maximum 4 and even doubted the other guy. 

I've owned both Shanling UP4 and Fiio BTR 5 and used to get minimum 6 hours worth of battery back up on a single charge using their balanced port. So I would be really surprised that somehow UP5 went backwards in terms of battery life. On the other hand Shanling themselves have claimed 11 hours battery back up on the UP5 using the balanced port, while I do realize real life usage will vary but there is a huge difference between claimed 11 hours and actually getting 3 hours only. The Shanling sponsor account themselves asked me to claim warranty when I reported this issue here. 

So in my humble opinion, rather than every single reviewer lying about the battery life they are getting on their UP5, it seems to me you've gotten a faulty device just like me and convinced yourself that nothing is wrong. I would reconsider my point of view if more forum members came forward and reported they are getting the same 3 to 4 hours worth of battery life using the balanced port, but that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## YanaMJ

I only use balanced port and know that I don't have 10 hours for sure of battery. But I can't tell you how many hours exactly.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Nealz said:


> Most of the reviewers who have reviewed the UP5 mentioned they are getting 8/9 hours worth of battery back up from the balanced port.


I'm sorry but most reviewers just go by listed specs with +/- an hour to make it like a credible thorough review on that subject With most reviews that are already sponsored and or paid, it's hard to find credible reviews anymore. Your best bet would wait it out and jump the gun on first release. Wait for the consensus down the road from the average consumer. I usually give it 6 months or more down the road and spot the hype and credible feedbacks.

I travel/fly a lot and BT dac/amp is the more convenient solution for me in that regards. I am still using the M0 and has served me well through the years but am now looking for a replacement which is solely a dac/amp and not a dap. UA5 has been on my radar but after reading all through this hoopla, I'll be waiting it out more and hopefully something good happens or other options arise. Heck if anything I'd be better off with another M0 as I also use it in dap mode with a tiny bullet iem that I shove into my ear comfortably at 20% volume as I go to sleep. I don't splurge too much on dongle as I have a proper desktop setup  as my main HP listening.


----------



## gdwallasign

Shanling said:


> To get maximum battery life, using AAC, low gain and single DAC should get you the longest battery life. Can be up to 15 hours in our testing, if you have good connection on Bluetooth.
> On other hand, LDAC, Balanced, high-gain and running it at maximum volume into some less sensitive headphones will be the opposite.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## fanteskiller

gdwallasign said:


> Does the up5 (or up4) have a line out mode?


no line out function


----------



## kodered

HiFiLVL said:


> Hello!  And at what settings does it take so long?  With Bluetooth, low gain and a single DAC?


Connected to my iPad Pro using balanced, AAC, Low gain and single dac
I travel a lot for work and just last week I flew 10 hours and it still had a couple bars left on it.


----------



## Sixgun1 (Jul 19, 2022)

Nealz said:


> Well as for the community on here only 2 people commented when I asked about the UP5's battery life using balanced port. One of them mentioned they are getting 10 hours worth of back up and you said you're getting maximum 4 and even doubted the other guy.
> 
> I've owned both Shanling UP4 and Fiio BTR 5 and used to get minimum 6 hours worth of battery back up on a single charge using their balanced port. So I would be really surprised that somehow UP5 went backwards in terms of battery life. On the other hand Shanling themselves have claimed 11 hours battery back up on the UP5 using the balanced port, while I do realize real life usage will vary but there is a huge difference between claimed 11 hours and actually getting 3 hours only. The Shanling sponsor account themselves asked me to claim warranty when I reported this issue here.
> 
> So in my humble opinion, rather than every single reviewer lying about the battery life they are getting on their UP5, it seems to me you've gotten a faulty device just like me and convinced yourself that nothing is wrong. I would reconsider my point of view if more forum members came forward and reported they are getting the same 3 to 4 hours worth of battery life using the balanced port, but that hasn't happened yet.


Well, let's just go off of the three that we know of then. You, myself, and the user that said they are getting 10 hours. That is a 66.66% defect rate. That would be the kind of defect rate of on a product to have these same types of repeatable problems through-out the world I suppose. And to be clear, the question I asked was how many of the reviewers were paid reviewers. I'm didn't necessarily outright call these folks liars, but let's be real, we all know how reviews are these days because of such paid reviewers. EvilOne hit it on the mark with the very first sentence they posted. I do believe the way I run mine definitely contributes to its battery usage, though...not a 6 hour difference, however.  As far as warranty goes though, I have unfortunately surpassed the warranty time thst they offer some time back. And then there are the logistics and time that it would likely take to even do so....as you pointed out....if I was still within warranty. How many weeks....or months...would that take?  But I am definitely with you, I think mine is defective, just like yours. Maybe 66.66% of them are defective, who knows, lol. I'll use it until it dies, but I do love the sound from it.


----------



## Jeff Graw

I got my unit, and while I'm generally happy the one thing I can tell is going to be an issue if I understand what's happening correctly is the use case of connecting to a PC. You can either not charge the UP5 at all when plugged in this way, in which case it runs completely off the battery which will eventually drain it, or it's *always* charging, which will quickly demolish the capacity of the battery if you commonly use it as a desktop amp. Micromanaging the charging setting isn't a great workaround.

What is really needed here is the ability to set a minimum and maximum value for when the device starts and stops charging. For example, stop charging when it reaches 90%, and start charging when it reaches 30%. Ideally, these values would be exposed to the user.


----------



## Hanesu

Sixgun1 said:


> Are these "paid" reviewers though? Ive not dug around into too many other forums or reviewers on the UP5 other than the community around here, whom have been more than helpful to me. Especially ones that have been around from the beginning AND ARE STILL HERE, trying to help out or let some one else know their experiences. I'm more apt to believe regular folks, like yourself, that come out of the blue with an issue that raises my awareness because hey, that's exactly what has happened to me as well. We are all scattered throughout the ENTIRE WORLD here on this forum. The coincidence of them shipping that many units that had issues as far and wide as they apparently did though??? I mean, you're from Bangladesh, I'm the U.S., others are from France, Germany, etc. Bad batches are an isolated incident. Bad batches dont get shipped to every corner of the world. Not even in phones...and they produce 10 million dozen more of those than they do these. Evidence enough for me. However, for what it is, I still like the sound out of it. I run Fiio FH7's in balanced mode, dual, LDAC, optimized for audio in developer options setting on device. SOURCE: Galaxy S22 Ultra, Dell Lattitude Tablet....or if im being lazy on a plane, a bluetooth transmitter dongle from the plane tv paired to the UP5, which changes it from LDAC to APTX. Just wished the battery lasted longer.
> 
> Edit: using Tidal for music


I am getting about 8 hours with the unit. Never had any serious issues with mine except of the EQ (app) does not work at all.... 
I still really like the UP5 and it sounds great.
For sure I am not paid!


----------



## gdwallasign

Hanesu said:


> I am getting about 8 hours with the unit. Never had any serious issues with mine except of the EQ (app) does not work at all....
> I still really like the UP5 and it sounds great.
> For sure I am not paid!


I had issues with the eq on the up4, I had to stop playback and turn off ldac for it to work. BUT it introduced a motherload of noise


----------



## Hanesu (Jul 25, 2022)

gdwallasign said:


> I had issues with the eq on the up4, I had to stop playback and turn off ldac for it to work. BUT it introduced a motherload of noise


I am on iOS, so no LDAC for me  But I have given up on the EQ and app anyway. The only really usable EQ and app of those type of devices is the one of the Qudelix from my experience


----------



## Shanling

Jeff Graw said:


> I got my unit, and while I'm generally happy the one thing I can tell is going to be an issue if I understand what's happening correctly is the use case of connecting to a PC. You can either not charge the UP5 at all when plugged in this way, in which case it runs completely off the battery which will eventually drain it, or it's *always* charging, which will quickly demolish the capacity of the battery if you commonly use it as a desktop amp. Micromanaging the charging setting isn't a great workaround.
> 
> What is really needed here is the ability to set a minimum and maximum value for when the device starts and stops charging. For example, stop charging when it reaches 90%, and start charging when it reaches 30%. Ideally, these values would be exposed to the user.



Yes, your understanding is correct. Either charging or running all out of battery.

If you plan to use device primarily as USB DAC, we would recommend to get UA line.


----------



## Jeff Graw

Shanling said:


> Yes, your understanding is correct. Either charging or running all out of battery.
> 
> If you plan to use device primarily as USB DAC, we would recommend to get UA line.



Primary intended use is to pair with a phone as a Bluetooth receiver. But as a USB DAC it is certainly handy when it is hot in summer and my usual setup puts out a fair amount of heat.

I don't think it's too much to ask for some semblance of sane battery management in USB DAC mode. If the software can toggle between charging through USB and not charging, it should also be able to start and stop charging within parameters. Please task a day or three for the software team to implement something. Whether something is cheap throwaway consumer crap or not boils down to this sort of attention to detail.


----------



## Mencredeux

Does anyone else have an issue with their Shanling UP5's volume knob? It's just so hard to change the volume (harder to turn down the volume than turn up the volume). I just set the default volume in the Shanling Control app, but would still like to fix this unresponsive volume knob.


----------



## Gédéon Molle

I had "volume jump" issues that could kill your ears, but this issue was resolved by a firmware update.


----------



## Shanling

Mencredeux said:


> Does anyone else have an issue with their Shanling UP5's volume knob? It's just so hard to change the volume (harder to turn down the volume than turn up the volume). I just set the default volume in the Shanling Control app, but would still like to fix this unresponsive volume knob.



This is hardware issue on potentiometer. Only option would be to send it for warranty or try to get the inner mechanism exchanged.


----------



## petyasb

Shanling UP5 has a big problem with LHDC codec - after 1-2 minutes of playing music with LHDC codec the right channel is getting muted and you have to restart the Sanling UP5 or change codec or sampling frequency in Developer options of the phone. I have experienced this issue on 2 firmwares - 1.6.2 and 1.6.3 and 2 phones:
Honor View 10 Android 9
Huawei P30 Pro Android 10
The reason I want to use LHDC codec is because this codec keeps the connection more stable, I often have gaps with LDAC 990 kbps.
The problem is not with the phones mentioned above because those phones play music without any problems with Shanling UP4 LHDC (HWA) codec.
Shanling, are you going to fix this?


----------



## Shanling

petyasb said:


> Shanling UP5 has a big problem with LHDC codec - after 1-2 minutes of playing music with LHDC codec the right channel is getting muted and you have to restart the Sanling UP5 or change codec or sampling frequency in Developer options of the phone. I have experienced this issue on 2 firmwares - 1.6.2 and 1.6.3 and 2 phones:
> Honor View 10 Android 9
> Huawei P30 Pro Android 10
> The reason I want to use LHDC codec is because this codec keeps the connection more stable, I often have gaps with LDAC 990 kbps.
> ...



Interesting that UP4 and UP5 acts differently for you.

Please which exact version of LHDC are your phones using?


----------



## petyasb

Shanling said:


> Please which exact version of LHDC are your phones using?


I have no idea, it is called HWA on both, how to find out the version? Why do you think Shanling UP5 mutes right channel after 1 minute of playback?


----------



## Mencredeux

Shanling said:


> This is hardware issue on potentiometer. Only option would be to send it for warranty or try to get the inner mechanism exchanged.


Ah damn. Would be nice to have a real time volume control and not just setting a default volume in a future update to the Shanling Control app to address this.


----------



## Shanling

petyasb said:


> I have no idea, it is called HWA on both, how to find out the version? Why do you think Shanling UP5 mutes right channel after 1 minute of playback?



Reported to software team, if they can check on pairing with these phones.


----------



## OneL0ve

@Shanling If the UP5 is connected in USB DAC mode to a phone, can it simultaneously transmit HI RES music over Bluetooth?


----------



## Shanling

OneL0ve said:


> @Shanling If the UP5 is connected in USB DAC mode to a phone, can it simultaneously transmit HI RES music over Bluetooth?


UP5 is only Bluetooth receiver, it doesn't work as transmitter.


----------



## Mencredeux

@Shanling any plans of adding a real time volume control to the Eddict Player app or Shanling Controller app?


----------



## Shanling

Mencredeux said:


> @Shanling any plans of adding a real time volume control to the Eddict Player app or Shanling Controller app?


No plans to add direct volume control for Bluetooth receivers.


----------



## Xruss

Hello!
For the convenience of using the product, please add the following item to the menu (settings): Change the start / pause button to the on / off button?
When walking, it is not convenient to grope and pause (UP5 is in a case, and the button is small and inconvenient to press, you have to get the product), but the large button - volume control is convenient for pressing start / pause (when you carry it in your pocket).


----------



## RejectedName

Any PEQ for future update?


----------



## Shanling

RejectedName said:


> Any PEQ for future update?


Not planned.


----------



## RejectedName

I'm experiencing ridiculously sluggish charging issue, anyone feel the same?


----------



## Shanling

RejectedName said:


> I'm experiencing ridiculously sluggish charging issue, anyone feel the same?


This can sometimes happen. Please go to the menu and turn on/off the charging few times, it should help.


----------



## OneL0ve (Sep 21, 2022)

Xruss said:


> Hello!
> For the convenience of using the product, please add the following item to the menu (settings): Change the start / pause button to the on / off button?
> When walking, it is not convenient to grope and pause (UP5 is in a case, and the button is small and inconvenient to press, you have to get the product), but the large button - volume control is convenient for pressing start / pause (when you carry it in your pocket).


1. You can turn off physical buttons when the screen is off. Go to settings, general, key lock. I turn off volume as it tends to turn easily.

2. You can then control music player on the touch screen controls. (One press the volume button to turn screen on)

3. I also turn on "always on display" (with all info displayed) cause its sexy.  

Wrong thread. Not an M6 Ultra.


----------



## C4PPY

@Shanling Any plans for an update on the UP5 as with the UP4 22 version? Or any plans of a "Bigger" version of the series?


----------



## Shanling

C4PPY said:


> @Shanling Any plans for an update on the UP5 as with the UP4 22 version? Or any plans of a "Bigger" version of the series?



UP4 22 was simple update from ES9218p to ES9219C.

UP5 is already using ES9219C, so I'm not sure what exact update you would like to see.

As in Bigger, you mean device in size of Chord Mojo? This category of portable DAC/AMPs?


----------



## C4PPY

Shanling said:


> UP4 22 was simple update from ES9218p to ES9219C.
> 
> UP5 is already using ES9219C, so I'm not sure what exact update you would like to see.
> 
> As in Bigger, you mean device in size of Chord Mojo? This category of portable DAC/AMPs?


Something with more power and maybe support for Aptx Adaptive(upcoming Lossless) rivaling the ifi Gryphon, Xduoo XD05, Topping G5. 
Still Bluetooth just "bigger".


----------



## BS5711

OneL0ve said:


> 1. You can turn off physical buttons when the screen is off. Go to settings, general, key lock. I turn off volume as it tends to turn easily.
> 
> 2. You can then control music player on the touch screen controls. (One press the volume button to turn screen on)
> 
> 3. I also turn on "always on display" (with all info displayed) cause its sexy.



None of that applies to the  UP5 unfortunately.


----------



## BS5711

I just bought a UP5 because I wanted a small, lightweight, pocketable bluetooth DAC/Amp when out for a walk. I have in ifI Gryphon but it is a bit heavy and bulky in the pocket of my shorts.

I am really liking the UP5, it is surprisingly powerful, sounds excellent, is easy to use other than it being physically small but that is obviously just a trade off, the Android control app works well, it is well built and the battery life is very good.

No complaints at all.

I see a lot of comments about slow charging which is correct but I don’t see that as a big deal and I have to imagine that Shanling made a conscious decision to make it that way, perhaps they know the longevity of the battery is improved that way. Frankly I just accept that Shanling know better than I do so I’m OK to leave it charging for as long as it takes, no big deal.


----------



## OneL0ve

BS5711 said:


> None of that applies to the  UP5 unfortunately.





BS5711 said:


> None of that applies to the  UP5 unfortunately.


Lololo. Whoops, wrong thread. This was intended for M6 ultra.


----------



## tjm6983

Recently, after turning my UP5 on and connecting to an iPhone there are two audible fast-beeps about every 60 seconds which continues for about 5-10 minutes and then stops. This happens regardless of how fully charged the battery is. It only occurs when music is playing. Firmware version 1.6.3 Any ideas?
2.5mm balance out. With EQ on or off,


----------



## BS5711

tjm6983 said:


> Recently, after turning my UP5 on and connecting to an iPhone there are two audible fast-beeps about every 60 seconds which continues for about 5-10 minutes and then stops. This happens regardless of how fully charged the battery is. It only occurs when music is playing. Firmware version 1.6.3 Any ideas?
> 2.5mm balance out. With EQ on or off,



Has anything changed on the phone, an update perhaps ?

Can you connect to an Android device to try and isolate the cause to the phone or the UP5 ?


----------



## tjm6983

BS5711 said:


> Has anything changed on the phone, an update perhaps ?
> 
> Can you connect to an Android device to try and isolate the cause to the phone or the UP5 ?


Nothing has changed as far as I know. I’ll try it with my M8 tomorrow to see what happens.


----------



## tjm6983

tjm6983 said:


> Recently, after turning my UP5 on and connecting to an iPhone there are two audible fast-beeps about every 60 seconds which continues for about 5-10 minutes and then stops. This happens regardless of how fully charged the battery is. It only occurs when music is playing. Firmware version 1.6.3 Any ideas?
> 2.5mm balance out. With EQ on or off,


No beeps when using M8 as source and if I disconnect from M8 and connect to iPhone, no beeps. Surely someone at Shanling has some idea what would cause the UP5 to generate 2 fast-beeps for any reason?

Also, the beeps also occur on the iPhone connection when no music is playing, so it's not related to the source app.


----------



## Shanling

tjm6983 said:


> No beeps when using M8 as source and if I disconnect from M8 and connect to iPhone, no beeps. Surely someone at Shanling has some idea what would cause the UP5 to generate 2 fast-beeps for any reason?
> 
> Also, the beeps also occur on the iPhone connection when no music is playing, so it's not related to the source app.


Nothing like that shows with our iPhones and software team not sure what would it be.

Please what exact iphone and iOS version are you using?


----------



## tjm6983

Shanling said:


> Nothing like that shows with our iPhones and software team not sure what would it be.
> 
> Please what exact iphone and iOS version are you using?


iPhone 12 Pro. iOS v. 15.6.1


----------



## Alex May

Has the quiet microphone issue been resolved yet?


----------



## Shanling

tjm6983 said:


> iPhone 12 Pro. iOS v. 15.6.1



Thanks for info, will try to check on it.



Alex May said:


> Has the quiet microphone issue been resolved yet?



Can you remind me please what exact issue you talking about?


----------



## Alex May (Oct 1, 2022)

Shanling said:


> Can you remind me please what exact issue you talking about?


The quiet mic issue was discussed earlier in this thread. Since then there were no updates about whether it's been fixed or not:


JAFHIFI90 said:


> the mic in it is very bad, hardly anyone can hear me.


Apparently, this is not something that happened to one person, but a common occurrence in all the UP5. In addition, all YouTube reviewers who tested the microphone noted that it was extremely quiet for phone calls. Here is an example (at 7:13):


----------



## Shanling

Alex May said:


> The quiet mic issue was discussed earlier in this thread. Since then there were no updates about whether it's been fixed or not:
> 
> Apparently, this is not something that happened to one person, but a common occurrence in all the UP5. In addition, all YouTube reviewers who tested the microphone noted that it was extremely quiet for phone calls. Here is an example (at 7:13):



There was no adjustment for this.


----------



## tjm6983

tjm6983 said:


> Recently, after turning my UP5 on and connecting to an iPhone there are two audible fast-beeps about every 60 seconds which continues for about 5-10 minutes and then stops. This happens regardless of how fully charged the battery is. It only occurs when music is playing. Firmware version 1.6.3 Any ideas?
> 2.5mm balance out. With EQ on or off,


I've narrowed this down to the exact scenario and is repeatable:

- 2 Bluetooth connections to the UP5 at start up, iPhone and Apple watch

- Walk away from the Apple watch far enough such that it disconnects

- Intermittent beeping starts immediately and lasts approximately 10 minutes


----------



## MarkF786

Two questions:

1. Has anyone been able to get the UP5 to work directly connected via lightning to an IOS device?  I read it worked with the FiiO LT-LT1 cable, but it hasn't worked for me.  Yes, I set "Charge" to Off.

2. Is there any documentation on the menu settings?  Some are obvious, but not all.


----------



## Shanling

MarkF786 said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Has anyone been able to get the UP5 to work directly connected via lightning to an IOS device?  I read it worked with the FiiO LT-LT1 cable, but it hasn't worked for me.  Yes, I set "Charge" to Off.
> 
> 2. Is there any documentation on the menu settings?  Some are obvious, but not all.



1. Using our L3 cable, UP5 set to UAC 2.0 and charging Off, ti works with our iPhones.

2. Please which section would you like to learn more about? Filters? Car mode?


----------



## BS5711

MarkF786 said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Has anyone been able to get the UP5 to work directly connected via lightning to an IOS device?  I read it worked with the FiiO LT-LT1 cable, but it hasn't worked for me.  Yes, I set "Charge" to Off.
> 
> 2. Is there any documentation on the menu settings?  Some are obvious, but not all.



I just tried mine with my iPhone X.

It worked fine with an iFi Lightning to USB-C cable with charging on or off. This cable comes with Go Bar and Gryphon and seems to manage power transfer without issue. I am not sure if you can buy the cable separately but I tried it as a matter of interest.

It also worked fine with a ddhifi TC28i Lightning to USB-C adapter and any of several generic USB-C cables that I tried, also fine with charging on or off. I don't believe the adapter supports power transfer so it probably isn't actually charging the UP5 anyway. I have used this adapter with many different DACs connected to iPhone and it has never failed to work perfectly.

That was with the UP5 set to UAC 2.0, I didn't bother changing it to see if 1.0 made any difference.


----------



## YanaMJ

Several months later, does someone succeeded in making MQA works with the Hiby app ?


----------



## MarkF786

Shanling said:


> 1. Using our L3 cable, UP5 set to UAC 2.0 and charging Off, ti works with our iPhones.
> 
> 2. Please which section would you like to learn more about? Filters? Car mode?


1. The cable doesn’t look like it’s available for sale anywhere.  Can you make it available in your Amazon store?

2. DAC Single vs Dual.


----------



## BS5711

MarkF786 said:


> 1. The cable doesn’t look like it’s available for sale anywhere.  Can you make it available in your Amazon store?
> 
> 2. DAC Single vs Dual.



What are you trying to achieve specifically ? Are you insisting on no adapter, just a single cable ?

As indicated previously, I tested my UP5 with a ddhifi TC28i Lightning to USB-C adapter and any USB-C to C cable will work including the short one that came with the UP5.

I retested and UAC has to be set to 2.0, switch to 1.0 and the "uses to much power" message pops up.

I don't have any readily available Lightning to USB-C cables to test since the ddhifi adapter works so well I don't bother with specific Lightning cables. I know the iFi cable works but that doesn't seem to be available as an accessory.

I bought the USB-C to C version of the TC09S ddhifi cable and I would expect the Lightning version would do a good job with the UP5. They also do somewhat more basic ones which I imagine should work as well, I mean, that is what they are made for.

https://www.ddhifi.com/productinfo/1287647.html

https://www.ddhifi.com/productinfo/545951.html


----------



## Shanling

MarkF786 said:


> 1. The cable doesn’t look like it’s available for sale anywhere.  Can you make it available in your Amazon store?
> 
> 2. DAC Single vs Dual.


1. L3 is now available at Aliexpress, it's shipping to international distributors this week. Amazon will get it with some delay.

2. This setting affects only the single-ended output. And switches between using only one or both DACs.
Single DAC will result in better battery life.
Dual DAC will bring little bit more power, slightly better measurement and "better sound".But with reduced battery life.


----------



## MarkF786

Interestingly I got it to work with the FiiO cable after rebooting my iPhone.


----------



## toowens

After a lot of searching I don't seem to be able to find an answer to this.

Does the custom EQ setting not work at all? The presets appear to work, but they're not really of any use to me as they are lumpy things that aren't targeted at tweaking my particular headphones. As soon as I choose Customize in the app I can drag the sliders around and for a split second I can hear a sound change then it goes just appears to be a flat response. What is the deal?


----------



## Hanesu (Nov 25, 2022)

toowens said:


> After a lot of searching I don't seem to be able to find an answer to this.
> 
> Does the custom EQ setting not work at all? The presets appear to work, but they're not really of any use to me as they are lumpy things that aren't targeted at tweaking my particular headphones. As soon as I choose Customize in the app I can drag the sliders around and for a split second I can hear a sound change then it goes just appears to be a flat response. What is the deal?


Do you use iOS? I wrote about it quite early in this thread because I made exactly the same experience. I had been told it’s still under development, but as it seems nothing has changed. But you know what, forget about software with most Chinese audio companies. I made similar experiences with Hifiman, Fiio etc. The UP5 is a great little device with really good sound as long you use it „plain“ without the app. If you are looking for a well working EQ the only option is Qudelix. Even the BTR7 EQ is -censored- in my opinion.


----------



## toowens

Hanesu said:


> Do you use iOS? I wrote about it quite early in this thread because I made exactly the same experience. I had been told it’s still under development, but as it seems nothing has changed.



No, Android. I guess this means it's the same with the iOS app?

I've actually owned the UP5 for a long time now and could never get the custom EQ working, gave up and only recently decided to try it again. I have headphones that I like the sound of with some basic EQ but not a great deal without.

Thinking way back to when I was researching and settled on the UP5, the ability to EQ my headphones was a factor in my decision and I probably would've bought another device had I known it was never going to be available. Why the option is even present in the app is questionable - is it to fool potential customers that are looking at app screenshots? It fooled me.


----------



## Hanesu (Dec 8, 2022)

toowens said:


> No, Android. I guess this means it's the same with the iOS app?
> 
> I've actually owned the UP5 for a long time now and could never get the custom EQ working, gave up and only recently decided to try it again. I have headphones that I like the sound of with some basic EQ but not a great deal without.
> 
> Thinking way back to when I was researching and settled on the UP5, the ability to EQ my headphones was a factor in my decision and I probably would've bought another device had I known it was never going to be available. Why the option is even present in the app is questionable - is it to fool potential customers that are looking at app screenshots? It fooled me.


Yeah, I know exactly what you mean. It was the same for me, the EQ was also one of the reasons for me to buy it. The „funny“ thing is, that even in several reviews of established reviewers the EQ feature was praised - which now raises the question:“Did you (reviewers) even try it?“
In the end I kind of gave up on it because I realized I liked the sound without eq….but still….

Well, I am still looking for the perfect BT device…they ALL have their flaws. The Qudelix is really maybe the best working one….unfortunately I did not like it’s flimsy built and weird knobs…


----------



## pbk1702

Does Shanling UP5 support an inline-microphone of headset?


----------



## Shanling

pbk1702 said:


> Does Shanling UP5 support an inline-microphone of headset?


Yes, it does when used as Bluetooth amplifier.


----------



## OnlySoMany

I just bought an M7, should be here today. Definitely excited and looking forward to hearing it!


----------

